# RACK going to the NABBA North East



## RACK

Well, I'm finally taking the plunge and going for a comp. As a few people know I've been a rec trainer for quite a few years, usually only getting serious around holiday time then spend the 6 months eating my own weight in crap then cry about being fat 6 months before getting down to it all over again.

So after a conversation with Rightyho a couple of years ago saying I'd get on stage before 30 and a bet with Incredible Bulk last year I'm going to go for the NABBA North East in Batley on the 15th of May.

I'll be under the watchful eye of Paul Scarborough for 16 weeks leading up to the comp and really can't wait just to see what lies beneath all this Christmas chub!

Today is my first day back at the gym in just over a month. I've been plagued with illness throughout December and still have a bit of a runny nose but have to make a start back and get my routine back in order. I'm actually dreading it as I'll be as weak as a kitten! Shingles followed by flu and stomach bug have taken their toll on the body.

Weight this morning is 17st 2lb, and it's a very christmas pudding shaped 17st 2lb. But that shall be dealt with.

I've been eating whatever I could get my hands on just to keep the weight on and I'm sure I won't have lost too much muscle.

I'll be posting all my training up but nothing of my diet as this will be between me and Paul.

I won't be posting an AAS info on here either as I've had a few probs in the past with people finding out who I don't really want knowing about my use.

I'll fill in more when I can think of it as at the min I'm on my first morning of work so 2 black coffee's haven't really woke me up yet LOL!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best bud.... 1st post on this puppy!


----------



## tjwilkie

all the best with this bud good luck


----------



## hilly

good luck mate


----------



## MissBC

Good luck


----------



## Jem

A spanking new journal for the jobbie as well !

Good luck - I have my serious training face on for posting here 

:beer: :bounce: :beer:


----------



## SK-XO

Good luck m8.


----------



## Bradz

All the Best Mate, im doing the same but Nabba up here is in April.

Enjoy the Hard work.

Brad


----------



## RACK

Massive thanks to all who've posted already. I'll not let you down!!!!

First session back and managed to keep the dummy in even though my pride took a pounding. I had to remind myself just how poorly I've been. Strength not down tooooooo much but my fitness level was terrible, chest obviously still tight from the flu. Bring on the cardio later. Just got weighed in the gym and weight on thier scales was 17st 8lb but that was fully clothed, fed and watered, so my sclaes at home should be about right weighing me at 17st 2lb naked this morning.

Pec deck 80kg x 10,10,10

Smith machine Incline press 60kg x 10,10,10 40kg x failure

Flat DB press 25kg x 8,8,8

Dips - Failure x 3

Seated incline DB curl 17.5kg x 8,8,8

Standing BB curl 40kg x 8,7,6

30's x 30kg


----------



## Mikazagreat

Good luck mate.


----------



## StephenC

Bradz said:


> All the Best Mate, im doing the same but Nabba up here is in April.
> 
> Enjoy the Hard work.
> 
> Brad


Sorry for the Hijack Rack.

Bradz you doing the 1st timers at the Scottish?


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Good luck bud...whats the score with going as a spectator to something like this? I live in the north east so would mind going to watch....


----------



## bigricky

Best of luck mate which class are you gna be doin??


----------



## Rebus

Rossy Balboa said:


> Good luck bud...whats the score with going as a spectator to something like this? I live in the north east so would mind going to watch....


Be aware the Nabba North East is held in West Yorkshire and the Nabba North is held in Hartlepool which i suggest is more for those that live in the 'North East' as i believe you have to compete in the Nabba area your from...

There a day apart, ie 15th and 16th May...


----------



## dale_flex

Gonna be here all the way through buddy, good luck


----------



## lockstock

Hi Rack,

Awesome show, the best organised show i have been too. I've started my prep today, im doing the dwarf class (4) so maybe i'll bump into you?

Dont stress mate just enjoy it its a fun packed day, last year each class was pretty stacked so for people not competing they certainly get their moneys worth!


----------



## Irish Beast

Finally a place you can show your guns without looking like a dick!

ALl the best chief!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dont forget to let me know about hotels in the area mate, my missus and dad wanna come up


----------



## RACK

Again thanks for the words everyone. I'll be doing the 1st timers mate as I'm a stage virgin.

@Bulk, I'll try and get some hotels to you today mate.

45mins cardio done last night and felt great to be doing it, which prob sounds sad! Due to the recent snow around here I'm going to have to dig the stationary bike out to get the morning cardio done as walking in this will bring an illness back very quick and I've got no more time to waste. Have got some good DOMS from yesterdays session so pretty pleased on that front.

Brace yourself for the pics




























Oh and I'm 5ft 9in just incase I forgot to mention it.


----------



## RACK

I'm under no illusion at all of the work that needs to be done. I'm ashamed of how I look at the min but I needed to put a lot of size on and put it on quick. Have gone from 14 and half stone to near 17 and half stone in 4 months. A month of this I've been stuck in bed ill and no training.

As always the pics don't show how big I am. I'll find the one of me stood next to my best mate took a couple of weeks ago, he's around 14 and half st and the difference in size is vast.


----------



## Guest

> I'm under no illusion at all of the work that needs to be done. I'm ashamed of how I look at the min but I needed to put a lot of size on and put it on quick. Have gone from 14 and half stone to near 17 and half stone in 4 months. A month of this I've been stuck in bed ill and no training.
> 
> As always the pics don't show how big I am. I'll find the one of me stood next to my best mate took a couple of weeks ago, he's around 14 and half st and the difference in size is vast.


check out lockstocks leeds thread an amazing transformation in 11 weeks hope for all.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'm under no illusion at all of the work that needs to be done. I'm ashamed of how I look at the min but I needed to put a lot of size on and put it on quick. Have gone from 14 and half stone to near 17 and half stone in 4 months. A month of this I've been stuck in bed ill and no training.
> 
> As always the pics don't show how big I am. I'll find the one of me stood next to my best mate took a couple of weeks ago, he's around 14 and half st and the difference in size is vast.


This is the fun part hun :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Oh I'm defo looking forward to the challenge


----------



## RACK

Just ordered my supplements now, beats doing work lol!!


----------



## big silver back

Well you got a great coach so just enjoy and watch the magic happen :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Thanks Big Silver Back, I've seen just how good Paul is so really looking forward to bein put through my paces

Cardio done last night when I got home from work in the form of chasin my dog around the 5in of snow near my house. I was absolutly red hot after 40mins!! At the min I'm doing cardio later in the day until my sleeping pattern has settled down and I'm getting to sleep before 1am. Should be fine by next week and better be as from monday it will be a.m. cardio.

Should be able to get to my gym no problem today to do back/rear delt/trap/calf session. One thing is though I still have some nerve pain on my back/rib region so deads are defo out.


----------



## RACK

Again strength down but getting back into it slowly, noticing lack of carbs at the min as I've reduced them to get rid of the xmas bloat and it seems to be doing to trick. Got to remember wrist straps next session though as they're aching like mad

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg14 x8,8, P16x6 Pg11xfailure

Bent over BB row - 80kgx8,8,8,8

Close grip pull downs - Pg12x10,10,10,10

Bent over DB raise - 10kgx10,10,10,10

Reverse peck deck - 40kgx10,10,10,

Standing shrugs - 80kgx10,10,10,10,10,10

Standing Calf Raises - P12x20,20,20,20,20


----------



## Bettyboo

Good Luck!


----------



## TH0R

You doing first timers Rack??


----------



## RACK

Thanks betty

Yes tel I'll be doing the first timers


----------



## RACK

I'm trying a protein only day today just to see how it feels as I'm a curious kinda guy. No weights today but will be doing to usual Rocky IV cardio session later on.


----------



## big silver back

RACK said:


> I'm trying a protein only day today just to see how it feels as I'm a curious kinda guy. No weights today but will be doing to usual Rocky IV cardio session later on.


 Dont forget the fats too mate if your cutting out the carbs today :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY

you have a long road ahead m8 but the end result will be more than worth it . and you are in very good hands

best of luck buddy


----------



## RACK

@big silver back, I'm leaving the fats for today mate and just using protein and veg. Seen this a few times in some preps so just wanting to see how it feels for a day, at the min I'm nearly dead on my feet so god only knows what it feels like when training.

@fatboy, thanks fella. Yep very long road ahead but I'm looking forward to every step, I trust Paul completely so what ever he says will be took as the law.


----------



## dale_flex

Protein only day before prep...... are you mental?? I'm planning in a KFC only day next week mate i'll keep you posted on how it goes!


----------



## RACK

LOL, I just wanted to see how it felt. See below for results. I've got a couple of treat meals planned in the next 2 weeks before it kicks off properly but nothing major.

Cardio was murder last night for 2 reasons, DOMS in calves and the fact I'd only had protein and veg. Did 40mins and felt pooped!

Was sat talking last night and can't believe it's only 18 weeks tomorrow til the comp. It doesn't seem 2 mins away from me saying "10 weeks to prep!"

Will be training delts and tri's at lunch time.


----------



## Guest

Good luck with this mate..I am doing similar to you, doing a mini bulk til start of march then prepping for UKBFF show in Bedford June 27th..will keep check of your progress, stay determined mate!


----------



## RACK

Thanks fella


----------



## Irish Beast

Morning chief.

Are you finding the dieting hard? Ive been dieting now for a week but finding it tough. Doing really well though and Im having my cheat meal tonight. Never thought I would look forward to a takeaway so much!

What does your protein/veg day look like? How many different meat sources is it recommended that you use in such a plan?

Might pop my journal over here as well. Can be a bit slow over in UGM


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> LOL, I just wanted to see how it felt. See below for results. I've got a couple of treat meals planned in the next 2 weeks before it kicks off properly but nothing major.
> 
> Cardio was murder last night for 2 reasons, DOMS in calves and the fact I'd only had protein and veg. Did 40mins and felt pooped!
> 
> *Was sat talking last night and can't believe it's only 18 weeks tomorrow til the comp. It doesn't seem 2 mins away from me saying "10 weeks to prep!"*
> 
> Will be training delts and tri's at lunch time.[/quote
> 
> Don't say things like that ffs :lol: :lol: :lol: that put the sh!ts up me ! I know it's gonna come round before we know it, but it's a rocky road all the way up to it and I bet I am a loony nearing nervous breakdown so I hope you're all ready for me and my whining :whistling:  :whistling:
> 
> Mentally, I think you're sorted !
> 
> Me, I'm scared .... :confused1: :lol:


----------



## RACK

My head usually goes if I don't see results Jem, on this mini bulk I've had proper headfooks but have clamed myself a bit now and am more than ready for the prep. I find cutting a lot easier as I like seeing the results and now that if I cheat I'll just be letting myself down. I do get very selfish though when dieting so I'll have to get the gf ready for this, luckily she understands how much I want it and has put up with me over xmas while I've been poorly (although I think the £65 rabbit I got her helped with her smiling face lol)

You know you'll be fine after the first couple of weeks. Anyone who can do as much cardio as you did will settle into it fine hun


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> LOL, I just wanted to see how it felt. See below for results. I've got a couple of treat meals planned in the next 2 weeks before it kicks off properly but nothing major.


mmmmm i wonder if it feels worse after 8 weeks of hard dieting along with 2hrs of cardio a day.... 



RACK said:


> You know you'll be fine after the first couple of weeks. Anyone who can do as much cardio as you did will settle into it fine hun


yes i am sure Jem will be fine:whistling:


----------



## RACK

I was trying to kinda get myself ready for the feeling mate, no doubt I'll be cursing you on my 2nd hour of cardio that day


----------



## RACK

Not too bad a session, still got sore wrists and no strength but not letting it bother me. Had to adjust Tri session as the usual straight bar push downs and skulls were far too painful on the wrists.

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated front BB press on smith machine - 60kg x 10,10,10,10

Seated Side laterals - 10kg x 10,10,10,10

Seated DB press - 20kg x 10,10,10,10

Standing front raise with a straight bar 20kg x 10,10,10

Rope Pull Down - 50kg x 8,8,8,8

Over Head Rope Pull - 50kg x 8,8,8,8

Between bench dips - BW x 10,10,10


----------



## RACK

Woke up this morning and did 30mins of cardio, and have just returned from training legs, yes I've trained legs on the sabath!!! Forgot just how painful leg training was, especially after about 6 weeks from my last go. Feel a lot better for doing it now though. Turns out the gym owner has heard about me going for a comp too and his first words were "you'll need to shift that weight!" smiling, I just grinned back, flicked open a copy of THE BEEF and showed a pic of PSCARB replying with "I'm in good hands" the owner just nodded with a knowing grin.

Quads/Hams and calves

Leg extensions - Pg12 x 12,12,12,12

Hack Squat - Pg14 x 8,8,8,8

Leg press - PSCARB style with 175kg.

Lying leg curl - Pg7 x 10,10,10,10

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 25kg x 8,8,8,8

Seated Calf raise - 150kg x 20,20,20,20,20


----------



## RACK

Big DOMS in legs today and I know it's only going to get worse over the next day or so. Soooo glad I'm not lifting today although cardio will be fun, 45mins of hobbling!!!


----------



## RACK

Cardio tonight was a p1ss take and mainly consisted of me being dragged about tryin to hold my beast of a dog back! From tomorrow I'll be starting am cardio again. Will be doing 45mins fasted but keeping HR low. Got "The Unit" season 1 to watch to kick things off.


----------



## RACK

Decided to ditch the bike and go out walking to try and loosen my legs up a bit. This didn't work but I bet it was p1ss funny watchin me!

Imagine;










+










need to get back into morning cardio, I felt better for doing it but need to be up and out the door like I used to be.

Will be training chest and bi's later. Hopefully all suplements should be here by the weekend too.


----------



## RACK

Decent session, strength up a bit but joints still really sore, kept weights low but slowed reps down a lot. Had to swap the last exercise on chest, was supposed to be dips but wrists couldn't handle it so went for cable x-overs

Chest and Biceps

Pec deck - 85kg x 10,10,10

Smith machine Incline press - 60kg x 10,10, 70kgx6 drop to 40kg x failure

Flat DB press 30kg x 8,8,8

Cable x-over - 25kg x 10,10,10

Seated incline DB curl - 17.5kg x 8,8,8

Standing BB curl - 40kg x 8,8,8,

30's x 30kg


----------



## RACK

45mins cardio only today. Really need to get back into things and fast, it's only 10days before Paul starts kicking my fat ass so need to get things in check. Through the day my eating is fine but once I get home it's whatever I can grab that gets troughed. This needs addressing fast!

On a side note, booked my summer holiday last night. 7 nights in Ibiza, and the really good bit is that it's 6 weeks after the comp so I'll be nicely rebounded when I get there. GOOD TIMES!!!!


----------



## dale_flex

RACK said:


> Decided to ditch the bike and go out walking to try and loosen my legs up a bit. This didn't work but I bet it was p1ss funny watchin me!
> 
> Imagine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to get back into morning cardio, I felt better for doing it but need to be up and out the door like I used to be.
> 
> Will be training chest and bi's later. Hopefully all suplements should be here by the weekend too.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Haha good effort mate 10 days to go


----------



## RACK

I'm counting down the minutes mate. Tried my best to get eating under controll after xmas but failed. I'm always better once a plan it set in stone and in motion. At the min, I'm too excited and nervous about the prep so am just making sure my trainin is nailed on and not worryin too much about my food.


----------



## RACK

Session was good today, strength still not the best but wrists are getting better and managed to get some deads in, only light though as the nerves near my ribs and back are still very tendor.

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg14 x8,8, P16x6 Pg11xfailure

Bent over BB row - 80kgx10,10,10,10

Partial DL's - 80kg x 10,10,10,10

Close grip pull downs - Pg12x10,10,10

Bent over DB raise - 10kgx10,10,10,10

Reverse peck deck - 40kgx10,10,10,

Seated DB shrugs - 35kgx10,10,10,10,10,10

Standing Calf Raises - P14x20,20,20,20,20


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'm counting down the minutes mate. Tried my best to get eating under controll after xmas but failed. I'm always better once a plan it set in stone and in motion. At the min, I'm too excited and nervous about the prep so am just making sure my trainin is nailed on and not worryin too much about my food.


B*stard you've booked your hol already ...I am just starting to look now - I need sun 

I know I feel like I'm in limbo at the minute ...can't seem to do anything other than think about what food to eat before I am deprived ... :tongue:


----------



## RACK

My mate's kinda did the holiday thing for me. I got a call on sunday sat next to Lucy (my gf) and my mate just said "bring your visa up to our's on tuesday we're off to Ibiza at the end of June" I just agreed. Lucy is wanting to go to magaluf with the girls so is starting her own little prep to get in "Coyote Ugly" hot pants shape for it. So my prep will be a little easy as she's dieting too. Really can't wait to get there, just gotta think of a fancy dress to top last years

I'm hoping to still be pretty trim from the comp so Spartans might be in order.

I'm just trying to keep my eating pretty stable at the min, but it's not the best. I can't wait to get the plan from Paul as I'll be 100% on it like Wallace and Grommit! I was getting really low in the gym seeing the "rop" when I sat down but my cousin/training partner came out with "in a few months you'll be like a gypsy's dog, all ribs and c0ck!" this cheered me up somewhat haha!


----------



## Jem

It's only 6 weeks - I'd be worried if you weren't still slimmed down pmsl

Love coyote ugly - those girls know how to rock shorts ....

I dont normally go for dickie bows - but you pull it off with panache !

Erm rop ? assuming it's some flab somewhere ha....

Now stop posting hol pics would ya - I was looking through mine the other night as well ...cannot wait for summer


----------



## RACK

You're talkin to a bloke who's put 3 stone on in 4 months and a month of that was laid in bed hahaha

You have no idea how much bottle it took to go out like that, pretty stupid to say I was walking round the pool all day in less. It got us a fair bit of attention too. Was a hard thing to but but managed to stay a good boy on the hol.

Sorry, rop = belly

I had mine all up on my facebook but have come off it for a while. Good job I got them on my pc at work


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> You're talkin to a bloke who's put 3 stone on in 4 months and a month of that was laid in bed hahaha
> 
> :w00t:  that's bad ...dont go there again !
> 
> You have no idea how much bottle it took to go out like that, pretty stupid to say I was walking round the pool all day in less. It got us a fair bit of attention too. Was a hard thing to but but managed to stay a good boy on the hol.
> 
> Yes I can imagine ...and re being good: I should think so too :cool2:
> 
> Sorry, rop = belly
> 
> I had mine all up on my facebook but have come off it for a while. Good job I got them on my pc at work


Meh I am not on there nor will I ever be - just leads to trouble I think  I just got onto IM ffs - I hate people really, so it's not my bag :confused1:


----------



## RACK

This is defo the last time I'll get this fat. Just needed to get alot of size put on before I prep'd. I vowed never to do it again, but I just ended up spinning the wheels so to speak, stuck at the 15st mark with no progress.

I've done pretty well at being good this time, god loves a tryer haha Women are a big weakness of mine though and I really can't help but flirt. Luckily Lucy is ok with this. Makes a change going out with someone the same age tbh, my ex was 19!

Facebook is a double edged sword, great for keeping in touch with people but I do have a few people who like to sh1t stir every now and then and no matter if you block them they find a way.

As for hating people, there's only a few who I really like lol

Oh, on a training note 40mins cardio done earlier, would've been more but my dog decided he was on one so I litrally dragged him back home, slapped his ass and he wasn't allowed off his bed for a few hours.

Just about to have a nice piece of steak with a couple of eggs whites too.


----------



## RACK

Seen as I'm not lifting today I thought I'd put a few prep related thoughts down on here.

I'm a week away from prep and have lots and lots of thoughts and doubts going through my mind here's the main ones

What will I be doing?

Can I do it?

Will I be illness free for a bit?

I'm fearing letting people down. I know I'll look good as I'll be following everything Paul tells me, I have total faith in him. I guess it's just nerves.....

Also wondering how big I'll be when I'm stood up then in trunks? I'm guessing around the 12st 7lb - 13st mark, so anything above that for me will be a bonus.

Not sure why these thoughts have come into my head, as above I think it might just be nerves. When I was going to have an MMA fight I wasn't nervous at all, I'd got a match up and even in hind-sight I was far from ready, but I'd have walked in the ring without a doubt but injury probably saved me from a pasting. The thought of standing up on the stage is feeling a little daunting. Don't get me wrong I've been wanting to do a comp for ages but now it's all of a sudden got real, it's a double edged sword for me, I'm as excited as I am nervous if that makes sense.

Not sure if any of this post makes sense but thought I'd post it up anyway


----------



## dale_flex

RACK said:


> Seen as I'm not lifting today I thought I'd put a few prep related thoughts down on here.
> 
> I'm a week away from prep and have lots and lots of thoughts and doubts going through my mind here's the main ones
> 
> What will I be doing?
> 
> Can I do it?
> 
> Will I be illness free for a bit?
> 
> I'm fearing letting people down. I know I'll look good as I'll be following everything Paul tells me, I have total faith in him. I guess it's just nerves.....
> 
> Also wondering how big I'll be when I'm stood up then in trunks? I'm guessing around the 12st 7lb - 13st mark, so anything above that for me will be a bonus.
> 
> Not sure why these thoughts have come into my head, as above I think it might just be nerves. When I was going to have an MMA fight I wasn't nervous at all, I'd got a match up and even in hind-sight I was far from ready, but I'd have walked in the ring without a doubt but injury probably saved me from a pasting. The thought of standing up on the stage is feeling a little daunting. Don't get me wrong I've been wanting to do a comp for ages but now it's all of a sudden got real, it's a double edged sword for me, I'm as excited as I am nervous if that makes sense.
> 
> Not sure if any of this post makes sense but thought I'd post it up anyway


I had the same thoughts myself a few years ago when i stepped onstage its completely normal. All i will say is try to enjoy the experience of prep as much as possible and how your body changes day to day as before you know it, it'll all be over and your fifteen minutes on stage will pass in the blink of an eye


----------



## Jem

I hear you - I am cacking it [how eloquent]. Everyone on here says, "oh dont worry, Paul will do the business", but then I think - what if I am the first person he cannot bring to stage ready :w00t: despite me following everything - what if my body doesnt respond :confused1:

That's due to being surrounded by doubters in the real world....

ah feck it - we'll be fantastic :thumb:


----------



## dale_flex

Jem said:


> I hear you - I am cacking it [how eloquent]. Everyone on here says, "oh dont worry, Paul will do the business", but then I think - what if I am the first person he cannot bring to stage ready :w00t: despite me following everything - what if my body doesnt respond :confused1:
> 
> That's due to being surrounded by doubters in the real world....
> 
> *ah feck it - we'll be fantastic* :thumb:


Here here :thumb:


----------



## Jem

dale_flex said:


> Here here :thumb:


well I can only improve can't I :lol: :lol: :lol: unless I start eating hula hoops and watching Jeremy Kyle instead of going to the gym  [tempting:cool2:]


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> Seen as I'm not lifting today I thought I'd put a few prep related thoughts down on here.
> 
> I'm a week away from prep and have lots and lots of thoughts and doubts going through my mind here's the main ones
> 
> What will I be doing?
> 
> Can I do it?
> 
> Will I be illness free for a bit?
> 
> I'm fearing letting people down. I know I'll look good as I'll be following everything Paul tells me, I have total faith in him. I guess it's just nerves.....
> 
> Also wondering how big I'll be when I'm stood up then in trunks? I'm guessing around the 12st 7lb - 13st mark, so anything above that for me will be a bonus.
> 
> Not sure why these thoughts have come into my head, as above I think it might just be nerves. When I was going to have an MMA fight I wasn't nervous at all, I'd got a match up and even in hind-sight I was far from ready, but I'd have walked in the ring without a doubt but injury probably saved me from a pasting. The thought of standing up on the stage is feeling a little daunting. Don't get me wrong I've been wanting to do a comp for ages but now it's all of a sudden got real, it's a double edged sword for me, I'm as excited as I am nervous if that makes sense.
> 
> Not sure if any of this post makes sense but thought I'd post it up anyway





Jem said:


> I hear you - I am cacking it [how eloquent]. Everyone on here says, "oh dont worry, Paul will do the business", but then I think - what if I am the first person he cannot bring to stage ready :w00t: despite me following everything - what if my body doesnt respond :confused1:
> 
> That's due to being surrounded by doubters in the real world....
> 
> ah feck it - we'll be fantastic :thumb:


what you are both feeling is normal any one who has competed will tell you that.....i even think it....

John you will be fine buddy it will be hard i can tell you that much and the diet will most probably scarce in carbs to start with but we have 16 weeks which is a very long time i dropped BritBB 84lbs in 14 weeks, as long as the dedication and focus is there you will be fine....

Jem i don't do failure, your biggest issue after reading your log is the people around you, i get the feeling that there will be many giving there opinion even when you don't ask for it.......again as long as the dedication and focus is there you will both be fine......

but if all else fails i will just ban you so no one will know :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> what you are both feeling is normal any one who has competed will tell you that.....i even think it....
> 
> John you will be fine buddy it will be hard i can tell you that much and the diet will most probably scarce in carbs to start with but we have 16 weeks which is a very long time i dropped BritBB 84lbs in 14 weeks, as long as the dedication and focus is there you will be fine....
> 
> Jem i don't do failure, your biggest issue after reading your log is the people around you, i get the feeling that there will be many giving there opinion even when you don't ask for it.......again as long as the dedication and focus is there you will both be fine......
> 
> *but if all else fails i will just ban you so no one will know * :thumb:


:no: :crying: :scared:

your sense of humour is as warped as mine so I should be able to cope with you telling me what to do....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752

aint seen nuffin yet...


----------



## RACK

Thanks Dale and Jem, glad to know this is a normal feeling 

Paul, again thanks mate. I'm looking forward to the prep so much. I'm in no doubt that my carbs will be low, you know from the coaching I have a habbit of blowing up quick. I can't believe how quick the time to prep has come round. From next week thou art my GOD!!!!!!!!!!

Session was good earlier although right wrist was strapped up. Also on shoulder pressing my ribs/nerves were hurting so guess they will still be sore a few weeks more from the singles.

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated front BB press on smith machine - 60kg x 10,10,10,10

Seated Side laterals - 12.5kg x 8,8,8,8

Seated DB press - 27.5kg x 10,10,10, 25kg x 8

Standing front raise with a straight bar 20kg x 10,10,10

Rope Pull Down - 50kg x 10,10,10,10

Over Head Rope Pull - 50kg x 10,10,10,10

Between bench dips - BW x 10,10,10


----------



## RACK

Quads/Hams and calves

Leg extensions - Pg14 x 12,12,12,12

Hack Squat - Pg14 x 8,8,8,8

Leg press - PSCARB style with 175kg.

Lying leg curl - Pg8 x 8,8,8,8

Stiff leg deads - 70kg x 8,8,8,8

Seated Calf raise - 150kg x 20,20,20,20,20

Strength up a tad so happy, last leg session before prep starts so wonder what the next one will be like?????

Can tell I eat a lot of sh1t this weekend as I'm a bit bloated (happens with most forms of carbs) and was swaeting like a blind lesbian in a fish market!!!

All nerves for prep have gone now and just left excitment. I've got a feeling the next 16 weeks are going to fly by!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Quads/Hams and calves
> 
> Leg extensions - Pg14 x 12,12,12,12
> 
> Hack Squat - Pg14 x 8,8,8,8
> 
> Leg press - PSCARB style with 175kg.
> 
> Lying leg curl - Pg8 x 8,8,8,8
> 
> Stiff leg deads - 70kg x 8,8,8,8
> 
> Seated Calf raise - 150kg x 20,20,20,20,20
> 
> Strength up a tad so happy, last leg session before prep starts so wonder what the next one will be like?????
> 
> Can tell I eat a lot of sh1t this weekend as I'm a bit bloated (happens with most forms of carbs) and was *swaeting like a blind lesbian in a fish market!!!*
> 
> All nerves for prep have gone now and just left excitment. I've got a feeling the next 16 weeks are going to fly by!


OMFG :blush: :nono: :ban:it took me a while to work that out :innocent: ...have you been reading the Uriel Handbook of Idioms perchance :lol: :lol:

Why do stay so low on the SLDL - were your hams just battered by then ?

Nice ! Best of British to ya - you know where I am if you need someone to get you to man the fook up


----------



## RACK

It was either that or a blind puff in a hotdog factory 

I have to stay low on the hams as they pull really easy, always have and mainly my left for some reason. I concentrate on keeping the reps really slow though so I get good pumps.

LOL!!! I'm sure you'll be getting me to man up! I'd brick it if I saw you in those heels and do what ever you said!!!!


----------



## FATBOY

as said m8 what you are feeling is normal, dont put pressure on yourself ( thats why you have paul  ) train hard stick to your diet do your cardio and it will happen you wont let anybody down buddy


----------



## RACK

Thanks fatboy. I'm really looking forward to seeing how I'll come in on show day


----------



## FATBOY

you will love it m8 :thumb:


----------



## RACK

45mins cardio done last night, really can't wait to get the prep started.


----------



## Munch

RACK said:


> 45mins cardio done last night, really can't wait to get the prep started.


Sadist! :thumb:


----------



## RACK

LOL, it'll be much less painfull than carrying this extra 4 stone about mate.

Finally got the rest of my supps sent through so now I'm all set for sat


----------



## dale_flex

5 days to go big guy. Cant wait myself to be honest hows the training going is strength coming back after your illness


----------



## RACK

I know mate, I'm counting down the hours! Although banging food in like a pig at the min because of nerves.

Strength is on the up, although the nerves on my ribs can still cause a fair bit of pain with certain exercises.


----------



## RACK

Chest and Biceps

Pec deck - 85kg x 12,12,12

Smith machine Incline press - 70kg x 8,8, 8 drop to 50kg x failure

Flat DB press 30kg x 8,8,10

Cable x-over - 25kg x failure x 3

Seated incline DB curl - 17.5kg x 8,8,8

Standing BB curl - 40kg x 8,8,8,

30's x 30kg

Another decent session. Happy strength is coming back even though it's only slightly. Wrists seemed better too.


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> I know mate, I'm counting down the hours! Although banging food in like a pig at the min because of nerves.


stop this mate it is not a good thing to pig out to much believe me i have been there......and zero carbs for 4 weeks with 90min cardio a day is not nice:thumb:


----------



## hilly

x2 what paul says. my prep doesnt start for 2 weeks yet i have been counting cals and eating as if dieting since start of jan just more of it and giving myself a treat on a sat night.

the quicker you get into the swing of things the better. you are adding fat by the lb every couple of days you pig out.

so fcking stop it


----------



## FATBOY

x 3 m8 the more you put on the harder it wil be in the long run .


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> x2 what paul says. my prep doesnt start for 2 weeks yet i have been counting cals and eating as if dieting since start of jan just more of it and giving myself a treat on a sat night.
> 
> the quicker you get into the swing of things the better. you are adding fat by the lb every couple of days you pig out.
> 
> so fcking stop it


Goodie Two Shoes  :lol:

Pfft what you worrying about mate - it's only food 

[or the lack thereof...]

:rockon:


----------



## RACK

After reading the comments from everyone last night I decided last night to start doing things right just before prep. Over the last week or so I've done nothing but eat sh1t due to nerves, so thought it's time to man up and get the ball rolling. I went to a Taybarnes and went absolutely crazy for a final blowout, here's what I had;

10" meat pizza

Fish and Chips X2

Mini steak pie

Mexican Chicken and Rice X2

Carvery

Cheesecake X2

I was going to have another carvery but didn't want to be greedy. TBH while in there I just went straight back to how I used to be, eating anything and everything, but then I had a look around. Now I'm not a small chap but 75% of people in there made me look like Posh Spice. No lie, I thought I could eat but the family next to me took the biscuit, litrally! You know it's bad when some people have to stop and take a breather half way to the food!!

Anyway, was up at 530am and 45mins cardio was done, it's set me in a really good mood too. Really can't wait to see what the next 16 weeks bring!

Meals from now on will be just protein and fats, with carbs in my PWO shake only, until Paul tells me different.


----------



## Jem

OMFG how much food .. :confused1: . :lol: :lol: :lol:

you nutter :tongue:


----------



## RACK

Yeah I know, I'm pretty ashamed actually that I could've had more.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL, i think your glycogen stores are well and truelly full 

I have leaping acid looking at that list!!


----------



## hilly

now i think even weeman would be proud of that.

good to see you nuckling down pal


----------



## RACK

I blame you IB, you told me to go for it 

Thanks Hilly, I feel miles better this morning for getting up and back into things. Up at 5.15, out of the door for 5.30, eggs at 6.30, all meals cooked by 7.30, work for 8.00.

I didn't realise how much I'd missed things.


----------



## FATBOY

fcuk thats what you call a cheat meal  stick with it now buddy just remember the other guys in your class are working and dieting just as hard :thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken

No idea how you can eat that much! Fair play to you mate!! :lol:


----------



## RACK

Thanks FATBOY, the switch is well and truely on now and feel better for it.

@pastanchicken, I had room for more too which is the scary thing. It's no secret how I got upto near 20st a few years ago, I'm a fooking pig!


----------



## ares1

RACK said:


> 10" meat pizza
> 
> Fish and Chips X2
> 
> Mini steak pie
> 
> Mexican Chicken and Rice X2
> 
> Carvery
> 
> Cheesecake X2
> 
> I was going to have another carvery but didn't want to be greedy.


LMAO, that is a lot of food hahaha!!


----------



## RACK

I know mate, usually I'd feel proud about it but it gets less funny everytime I see the list.

Another 45min cardio session done tonight. Feeling far better for not having any crap today too.


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> 10" meat pizza
> 
> Fish and Chips X2
> 
> Mini steak pie
> 
> Mexican Chicken and Rice X2
> 
> Carvery
> 
> Cheesecake X2


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

OH dear you will suffer next week.....................alot:thumb:


----------



## RACK

I had a feeling you'd say that mate lol. I've dropped all carbs from now until you tell me different. TBH I was suffering for it yesterday as my stomach was all over the place.

Cardio done this morning but didn't tread the streets as it was lashing it down, so got the stationary bike out. 45mins done and am feeling better every session.

Weight this morning was 17st 4lb.


----------



## 3752

what was your weight at christmas mate?


----------



## RACK

17st 2lb at Xmas Paul. If I hadn't had a load of water this morning I'd have prob weighed 17st 2lb.


----------



## RACK

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg14 x8,8, P16x6 Pg12xfailure

Bent over BB row - 80kgx10,10,10,10

T-bar Rows - 70kg x 10,10,10,10

Close grip pull downs - Pg12x10,10,10

Bent over DB raise - 12.5kgx10,10,10,10

Reverse peck deck - 50kgx8,8,8

Seated DB shrugs - 35kgx10,10,10,10,10,10

Standing Calf Raises - P15x20,20,20,20,20

Strength up a little on a couple of exercises. Couldn't get to dead lift today so swapped them for T-bars. Felt pretty good too and got a good pump with them.

45mins cardio will be done later on


----------



## RACK

Cardio session done. Can't believe in 16 weeks I'll be walking on stage in fake tan and a pair of trunks!!!


----------



## RACK

45mins cardio done last night and again this morning. The last time I saw 5.30am on a saturday morning I was just getting in haha

Just entering 3rd day with minimal carbs now (only had then in my PWO shake after weights yesterday and pinched a bight of Lucy's PB on toast earlier) and got a bit of a head ache starting, so pretty soon the crappy keto breath will kick in.


----------



## FATBOY

RACK said:


> Cardio session done. Can't believe in 16 weeks I'll be walking on stage in fake tan and a pair of trunks!!!


m8 it will fly by make every day count


----------



## RACK

I intend to fatboy, I was saying to my gf the other day "I can't believe it only seems like 2 mins ago i said it's 10 weeks before prep starts and now it's here!"

I really can't wait to get up there and start posing


----------



## RACK

Plan came from Paul last night and as he said it's gonna be tough. As always, with respect to Paul I'll not be putting any details up of this.

One good thing is that I only have to do cardio first thing in the morning for now, but no doubt this will increase nearer to the show.

Really looking forward to see how things pan out.


----------



## RACK

45mins cardio done this morning.

Diet sorted and doesn't seem too hard. I'm a bit grumpy but not much more than usual. One thing that's p1ssed me off is that the final blow out seems to have took it's revenge on me as I've bloated a bit the last couple of days, so not expecting a decent weight drop this week. My own fault but no point crying about it.

Looking forward to training chest and bi's later


----------



## Jem

Hi hun - ooh all stations go then ! best of luck with it ...


----------



## RACK

Cheers sweetcheeks  I was so excited saturday when Paul text me saying the plan was ready I nearly drove straight back from the pictures to check it out. I then remembered that I'd already paid for the tickets so HAD to go in haha.

Everything is underway now so all I have to do is make sure I stick to it. Job done!

How long now until you start? Is it the sunday coming?

OMFG!!! I forgot how pumped I get doing high reps! Made sure that every rep was doing and rest periods were as long as it took for my training partner to do his set. We were done in 35mins. Arms feel like they're gonna explode and chest just feels like lifeless meat stuck on my skeleton. Love it!! From now on I'm not going to bother putting the weights in here as they're pretty low and I'll only get upset.

Chest/Bicep's

Peck-Deck - 4 sets 15 reps

Incline BB press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated or flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Cable x over's 4 sets 15 reps

Seated DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

Standing straight/EZ bar curl 3 sets 15 reps


----------



## RACK

Hardly slept at all last night. Dropped off about 10ish, woke up at 1 then then was just wide awake. Think I managed to get a cheeky half hour in before my alarm went off for cardio but that was all. It was mainly due to night sweats and trips to the bathroom.

45mins cardio done at 5.30am. In a proper mardy mood though, tried to play the prodigy album on the way to work and my car stereo decided not to read the disc. I gave it a few tries but it kept spitting it out. I punched it! Think a quick replair might be needed while I'm here at work. D'oh!

DOMS have come on already in chest and bi's


----------



## Jem

You're really loving sweetcheeks pmsl ...just be careful who you say it to - lollipop lady at daughter's school didnt really appreciate it, mardy bum:lol: :lol:

Sad b*stard -almost coming home from the pics - bet you're gf's gonna be loving this prep...not  good job she's a cool girlie :thumb:

OMG has Paul really lowered your weights then ? how does he know what to put you on ffs ? Tara's weights seem high [maybe I am just a wimp]

...

Yes it's Sunday - cannot wait to dig in and get on with it - I dont have many diversions now so it should be good to go :bounce:


----------



## RACK

Sweetcheeks has been said to everyone! I was out with my mate the other night and 3 girls came walking past I looked and smiled and got a smile back from 2 of them, the other was just plain rude. I then started to chuckle and said to them, pointing in order "Sweetcheeks, Sweetcheeks (pointed to the 3rd and said) Sourcheeks!" She got even more mardy but her mate's were in stitchs. I just kept chuckling, it shall be used again 

My gf is cool with the whole prep thing, she knows how much it means to me. I've been planning it for 8 months. At the min she's a bit preoccupied with her business so we help each other out where we can. I've promised her the first lick of my abs so she was happy for a second until she said "First! I'll be the only one to lick them!"

As for the weights, Paul hasn't lowered them, he's just prescribed the number of sets and reps to do. It's a lot different to what I'm used to so getting double the reps takes it toll BIG TIME! I said to Dale yesterday, I've not been that tired since doing MMA. Total shock to the system, but a very very good one.

I'll give you a good luck post in your journal soon. As for diversons, just blank them, if you can't lift it or eat it then it doesn't matter for the next few months!!!


----------



## RACK

Another painful session. Got major pumps in lats which pleased me

Back/Rear Delts

Wide grip pull downs 4 x 15

Bent over rows 4 x15

Close grip pull downs 4 x15

Rack deads 4 x 15 (performed with the bar at just under knee level)

Rope straight arms pull 3 x 15

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 x15


----------



## RACK

A decent sleep was had last night so just about caught up on the hours I lost the other night. Mood is still good and not too hungry at the minute. My head is in the right place too which is helping a lot.

The DOMS I've got are unreal though, and I give out a little "oooo" just about everytime I move lol.

45mins cardio done this morning and had to extend route a little as my pace must've picked up.

I was undecided about putting every set of pics up but at the end of the day that's what these journals are for, so no matter what they look like, every time Paul wants a set of pics, I'll send them him then pop them up for viewing.


----------



## Jem

I might well have been sourcheeks depending on my mood at the time - cannot believe you, you little scamp !

Planned ab licking - fpmsl

As for the pics ...meh ! I'm not too sure about that - dont think I am putting any up at all. I deliberately have not, and not planning on it.

Not prepared for the comments I dont think because some tosser would only upset me ...I am a bit delicate like that:confused1: :whistling:

You've got it tough on the diet though haven't you ? I'm scared


----------



## RACK

Little scamp is very true, some girls have even been known to call me a cheeky monkey!!!! I just like having a laugh but only offend someone if they're ignorant or rude.

I was like that with the pics, but you've gotta take the rough with the smooth. The truth can hurt but you just use it to keep you going. I know for sure I'm a big lump at the min and will get a few blunt and very honest replies, but no one is as harsh on me as I am on myself so either way it's all good feedback.

TBH the diet is ok, well at the min. I'm getting a little tired now and "low carb" doesn't even cover it haha. But then again, I've got a lot of fat to shift so it's got to be done.

You know it's gonna be a tough few months Jem, but the hardest bit I think is actually deciding to go for it. You've got Paul to do the thinking for you, so all you've got to do now is look at your plan and follow it. Simplez 

(sh1t! I really need to listen to my own advice sometimes lol!)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey matey boy, or shall i call you sweet cheeks as well?! 

Good to see your 1st week is going well


----------



## RACK

Always sweetcheeks mate haha!!!

1st week's flying by at the min and it's pretty scary how quick everything seems to be going. I need to get someone to help with my posing pretty sure and start getting that really in order as posing on stage is a lot different that pouting in a nightclub haha

My bro's mate who competes is going to help me out a bit but also got a couple of others to ask too so watch this space.


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> You've got it tough on the diet though haven't you ? I'm scared


dieting for a comp is very hard especially when you have never dieted before so do not know what to expect......


----------



## RACK

Body seems a little up and down today. One min I'm bloated and full of water, the next min it's fine. I'm guessing that the week or so that my body will be getting used to the new diet and everything so it needs to keep adjustin to find a base-line. Of course I maybe talking rubbish again.


----------



## 3752

when do you feel bloated John is it after a meal??


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, it's starting to go now although next meal will be around 2-230pm

Water intake so far for the day is 2.5L and 2 cups of black coffee

On a related note, I'm not hungry.


----------



## RACK

Felt really tired and lathargic last night but only lasted about an hour then was fine. Not feeling as bad as I thought I would with lack of carbs so all is going well.

Cardio done as always this morning for 45mins.

On a side note, had a look in the mirror this morning (good news I didn't turn to stone!) and am pleased with how things are going. I don't look as bloated as a few weeks ago, my head is quite a normal size and doesn't have it's own gravitational pull and love handles are going away. All is going good!


----------



## RACK

Thursday: Quads/Hams/Calf's

Leg extensions 4 x 15 reps

Leg press PSCARB style

Leg extensions FST-7

Lying leg curl PSCARB style

Walking lunges 10 steps per leg

Seated calf raise (full stretch)

25 reps - 15 sec rest

25 reps - 15 sec rest

20 reps - 10 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

Absolutly brutal! My legs won't stop shaking and after it all I felt like just lying down on a bench and going to sleep. Driving back to work was a task as everytime I pressed the clutch down my left leg just kept shaking. The colour has only just returned to my face.

No doubt Paul will read this and chuckle!!

Cardio will be fun in the morning.


----------



## dale_flex

Thanks for that mate can't wait for legs now!


----------



## RACK

All I'll say is, get ready mate!


----------



## RACK

It's only been a few hours since training legs and I can feel the DOMS already! Wonder how cardio will be the next few days?

Nearly a week of prep done and I'm finding it fine. Get a bit tired sometimes but not for long. Not been tempted at all to cheat yet or even been hungry.

Had everyone at work bring loads of crap in the last day or so too and cos they know I'm dieting they always put things on my desk as they know they're safe there. So far had 3 tins of biscuits and 12 chocolate M&S muffins.


----------



## Ak_88

Ahh, FST leg training, glad i'm having a break from that now  1 'set' of extensions is enough to give me horrendous cramps after i've trained and sat down for more than 10 minutes.

Sounds like the easy fat is coming off, well, easily so far  I'm having a mini-diet down too at the moment, surprised how much has come off in 3-4 weeks!

Obviously it's up to you to tell, but are you on a chronic low carb approach at the moment or RO-CHO?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> It's only been a few hours since training legs and I can feel the DOMS already! Wonder how cardio will be the next few days?
> 
> Nearly a week of prep done and I'm finding it fine. Get a bit tired sometimes but not for long. Not been tempted at all to cheat yet or even been hungry.
> 
> Had everyone at work bring loads of crap in the last day or so too and cos they know I'm dieting they always put things on my desk as they know they're safe there. *So far had 3 tins of biscuits and 12 chocolate M&S muffins.*


this time last week you'd have polished them off no problem :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good going mate !


----------



## RACK

@Ak, I was suprised how much it burnt mate. I was panting through the whole session which I quite enjoyed as I know I'm really working that way. The pumps were crazy too. Good luck on the mini-diet, I'll pop in your journal and have a catch up, been busy at work the last few weeks so only really had chance to update mine.

As for the diet, it's the chronic low carb apprach for now.

@Jem, Damn right my dear! I'd have had them with a bacon butty on top. Now I'm not even tempted. The way I see it is that if I cheat I'll just make myself look silly, we've all seen the results Paul gets and I don't wanna be the only one not to come in on the day all because I did something he didn't tell me to do.

Alarm went off at 5.15am, Lucy was going to join me for morning cardio but I knew she was staying in bed when she nudged me and kinda grunted at me to turn the alarm off, gutted as it was just before David Guetta "Love is gone" really kicks in!

Legs didn't seem to bad when walking but I was distracted by the rain, although this only lasted 30mins so the last 15 I dried off due to the heat bein kicked off by me. Got back home, took all supps, cooked breakfast, went to sit down at the table and that's when the pain kicked in. I had to sit down in slow motion haha.

Got shoulders and tri's later at gym so looking forward to it.

Also going out tonight for the first time this year. Off to a 21st bday party in Ripley. Of course I'll be driving and will have my final meal boxed up and ready to eat as and when needed.

Bricking tomorrow as I'll be getting weighed and taking pics to send to Paul, I will be putting these on here so brace yourselves. Will be interesting to see what weight I'll be after last weeks 17st 5lb (although still sure some of this was backlash from the blowout)


----------



## RACK

Shoulders/Triceps

DB press 4 x 15reps (plus 2 light warm up sets)

Seated DB side raise 4 x 15 reps

DB front raise 4 x 15 reps

Machine press FST-7 style

Seated DB shrugs 4 x 15 reps

Straight bar press downs 4 x 15 reps

Skull crushers 3 x 15 reps

Over head rope extensions 3 x 15 reps

Once again massive massive pumps!

Well that's the first week of prep done. Tomorrow morning will be the weigh in and time to take some pics and report to Paul to see what he says. I'll pop the relivant info up tomorrow.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chill winston....

what will be will be, either way you're in good hands so what ever the result, as long as you have honestly stuck to what paul has wrote out for you things will just tweak either way.

Paul made a change to my diet that should of dropped a good 2-3lbs off me but my body decided to drop 0.25lbs....

Not the end of the world as i lost something like 5lbs the next week.

Stick to the plan and its all chips n gravy

If i were you i'd not post pics until comfortable with your progress. This prep is for you and while we'd all like to see pics, if it will only mess with your head then its no big issue here mate


----------



## RACK

I'm chilled buddy  not felt this relaxed about training for a long time. I can say proudly that I've stuck to every last detail on the plan, I not even so much as sniffed any other food that isn't on there haha.

I'll post this weeks pics up as then they will show a good starting point in the prep and seeing how the others go might pop them up 4 weeks apart.

Talking to you during your prep and seeing how you went on will make mine a bit easier I reckon. Plus the last 6 weeks of your first prep were the one's that really showed crazy progress. From the bodypower expo to show day was just an unreal transformation.

Although no doubt you'll be getting a text saying a panicing haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, text away bud...

last 6 weeks are crazy, you see changes every workout


----------



## RACK

I look forward to them mate

Night out last night was ok and was fine with not drinking.

Cardio done at usual time, ate meal 1 then went for a couple more hours in bed before waking for meal 2. So all on the normal track.

Here's the pics from this morning. I'll prob wait about 4 more weeks before the next lot are put up.

Weight loss has been 3lbs, so am now 17st 2lb.


----------



## RACK

Spoke to Paul and he's happy with the initial drop so that means I am.

Went out last night to Doncaster for a couple of hours with my mate and my bro, didn't stay out long but bumped into someone I'd not seen for years. It was a rep from the first time I went to Zante. Didn't recognise her at first when she came upto me and wrapped her arms around me, this is because she had black hair last night, last time I saw her she looked like this;










Had a quick chat and she said she couldn't believe how big I'd got, bearing in mind when she last saw me I was the lightest I'd ever beeen at well under 14st.

As she left she gave me a cheeky laugh and said "you need to cut down on that creatine!" lol

Played it a bit clever today, set my alarm for a bit later but not too late. I got a good extra couple of hours sleep but still having meals 2 hours apart so can fit them all in. Feeling really good today to and ready for another week of prep.


----------



## Jem

What you like eh  ? I will refrain from saying what I am itching to say re the picture....but I am sure darker hair is an improvement  .

Hmmm what is your fasted cardio? I've not got a x trainer yet ....so a bit stuck.

Anyway well done on posting the pics up hun. I have to send mine today. Cannot see me posting them tbh but you've been brave ...so I might ...and then kill anyone that is nasty :whistling:

Week 2 :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## RACK

She looks better with black hair Jem lol

As for cardio, I just get up and walk the streets with my dog. Keeps us both happy so good times all round.

Had to put the pics up as this gives a good starting base to judge from. I doubt on here people will say anything to knock you back with confidance. They are your starting pics so don't worry. You know that the next pics you put up will show a good difference 

With RE to week 2, it's on like Donkey Kong!! Shame I'm the same build as Donkey Kong at the min though hahaha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> She looks better with black hair Jem lol
> 
> As for cardio, I just get up and walk the streets with my dog. Keeps us both happy so good times all round.
> 
> Had to put the pics up as this gives a good starting base to judge from. I doubt on here people will say anything to knock you back with confidance. They are your starting pics so don't worry. You know that the next pics you put up will show a good difference
> 
> With RE to week 2, it's on like Donkey Kong!! Shame I'm the same build as Donkey Kong at the min though hahaha


Aye thought she might 

I want a dog to walk too :laugh:

Oh dont doubt it hun - plenty of doughnuts on this site at the moment - and yes they do appear in journals too :cool2: dont worry though, I am wearing my 'take no shyte' hat all the time now !

Could be worse ...you could be Diddy Kong :whistling:


----------



## RACK

I'll loan you my pooch until your x-trainer comes. He looks all mean but he's a big softy

Don't let any negative comments get to ya, just use them to keep you going. The only opinion at the min that matters is Paul's so just listen to him :thumb:


----------



## Jem

He's cute !

Dogs dont really like me though I have to say ....I've been bitten by:

A Springer Spaniel - on the hand

[used to stroke it every morning on way to school - one day it objected ..]

An Alsatian - on the leg

[former police dog & it just chased me for some reason...]

A Jack Russell - on the nose

[sitting on floor in friends house and it was on the sofa above - when I turned it bit me]

So erm ...perhaps I should walk my cat, Monkey ?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

I'd stay away from dogs then Jem if I was you lol

Right time to eat!!!


----------



## hilly

Alot of work to do mate but not as much as you were making out IMO. Im sure you will look great.

hhhmmmmm i like her with blonde hair if im honest


----------



## dale_flex

hilly said:


> Alot of work to do mate but not as much as you were making out IMO. Im sure you will look great.
> 
> hhhmmmmm i like her with blonde hair if im honest


I'm gonna side with Jem on this one as I prefer brunettes!!

Agree with you though Hilly that Rack doesn't have as much work as he was making out and that I'm certain him (probably murphy too!) Will be in stellar condition in 15 weeks time


----------



## hilly

dale_flex said:


> I'm gonna side with Jem on this one as I prefer brunettes!!
> 
> Agree with you though Hilly that Rack doesn't have as much work as he was making out and that I'm certain him (probably murphy too!) Will be in stellar condition in 15 weeks time


i dont really pefer one over the other, actually i couldn give a dam its whats below that im interested in.


----------



## dale_flex

How do you mean what's below mate? Bald, designer trim or full blown forrest? Lmao or are you on about their personality? If you say that your a liar! Sorry for hijack Rack


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> i dont really pefer one over the other, actually i couldn give a dam its whats *below* that im interested in.


I think you mean what's *inside* that counts of course ...easy grammatical error to make there Hilly :whistling:  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## hilly

of course i meant their personalty and whats on the inside.

Wether they are good looking/massive boobs or horrible and fat woulnd matter to me as long as they have a good personality.

Ohh and ive also got the winning lottery numbers here and a 12 inch xxxx


----------



## RACK

Hahahaha, Hilly, she used to be an 18-30's rep so you can guess she has quite a good personality. It did help the first time I ever saw her she was wearin denem hot-pants, a bikini top and cowboy boots, so kinda got my attention.

Thanks for the comments too, re the work I need. I just see a lot of people starting out in better shape so panic a little.

Spent most of yesterday just chilling and watching dvd's with the VIP. Caught up on my rest and felt fine doing cardio at 530am.

Looking forward to getting back to gym this afternoon and doing chest and bi's.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

as hilly, plenty of work to crack on with (couldnt resist the joke lol, pull the boxers higher up next time!).

i'm liking that pic of the rep...looks like a right dirt box


----------



## RACK

I knew someone would notice. My bro tooks the pics so I didn't really look. I loaded them up and he just started chuckling. I'll be getting him back for this!!

I can't comment on the rep but I'm guessing along the same lines as you mate. I do remember sayin to her just after that pic was taken

"If you fook like you kiss, I'll marry you!"


----------



## Jem

OMG get training and stop talking about dirty blondes pmsl ...she is not the marrying kind .....I suspect pmsl


----------



## RACK

It wasn't my fault this time hahaha.

I'll be at the gym at 12.30 for chest and bi's


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jem said:


> OMG get training and stop talking about dirty blondes pmsl ...she is not the marrying kind .....I suspect pmsl


yes, all men go on hols looking for....the 'one' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> yes, all men go on hols looking for....the 'one' :lol: :lol: :lol:


It was Rack that proposed to her


----------



## RACK

hahaha, I'm just friendly. As I remeber it Jem you said my chat upline was pretty decent in a thread in the general section 

Right training talk;

Chest/Bicep's

Peck-Deck - 4 sets 15 reps

Incline BB press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated or flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Cable x over's 4 sets 15 reps

Seated DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

EZ bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

Session was another beauty! Strength was up slightly so will try and add a little weight next week. Really enjoyin things still.

With the pics I put up I never did a side shot. Found this one which got took at the weekend which should help show my depth, which I think is a strong point for me. Ignor the silly face my mate squeezed my bum!


----------



## RACK

Thanks Flex, much appreciated mate. And yeah I'm a bit of a camera whore, yuo should see my facebook lol

Having a proper mardy day today. Woke up at 6am instead of 5.15 so running late as it is. Gets out and usualy while walking I'm on my mobile internet. Today it wouldn't conect and that jusst massively enraged me. Cue me stomping about and draggin the dog for a change instead of him pulling me. Got home, and just sat there shoveling my breakfast down with the face on and now I'm at work it's not much better. Hopefully mood will improve near gym time.


----------



## Jem

Oi you're not allowed to be mardy bum - that title was made for moi 

Any better yet - or are people just avoiding you ?

Chins up :lol: :lol: :lol: x


----------



## RACK

Oooooooh you cut me deep with the chins bit 

I've just had to sit back and laugh at how stupid my mood actually is. I was getting p1ssed offed that my jeans keep falling down! Last week they felt like they were cuttin into me lol.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Oooooooh you cut me deep with the chins bit
> 
> I've just had to sit back and laugh at how stupid my mood actually is. I was getting p1ssed offed that my jeans keep falling down! Last week they felt like they were cuttin into me lol.


 :thumb: Don't worry it's not reserved especially for you - it comes in handy all the time 

Baggy jeans are soooo on trend hun, just style it out - so long as you have some decent boxers on you will be fine .... :whistling:


----------



## RACK

I got stoppy on saturday night but that's only due to a lad thinking it would be funny to spray beer on me. It's a good job it was his birthday and very drunk.

No boxers for work Miss Puddleduck, can't train in them either. I'm a briefs man at work and the gym, I save the boxers for going out


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I got stoppy on saturday night but that's only due to a lad thinking it would be funny to spray beer on me. It's a good job it was his birthday and very drunk.
> 
> No boxers for work Miss Puddleduck, can't train in them either. I'm a briefs man at work and the gym, I save the boxers for going out


Aye muppets out on the beer - seen that before lol, me, I am hiberbating until summer 

Ooer underwear discussions :lol: :lol: :lol: ok I will refrain from talking about mine coz I know you're a tart who doesnt need encouragement  

Normally I would shout PICS ...but erm I have seen your crack already x :tongue:


----------



## RACK

I just lost it, but glad his mate jumped in and told me it was his birthday or I'd have made myself look stupid.

See, now you talking about your underwear has totally took my mind set off going to the gym! I'll have to try and stop thinking about it on my way to the car.

I'm gonna get my bro back for letting me show my ass to all the net!

And I told ya, I'm not a tart, I'm just a friendly flirt haha


----------



## RACK

Back/Rear Delts

Wide grip pull downs 4 x 15

Bent over rows 4 x 15

Close grip pull downs 4 x 15

Rack deads 4 sets x 15 (performed with the bar at just under knee level)

Rope straight arms pull 3 sets x 15

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets x 15

Awesome session and back is feeling very pumped still. Also seemed to look bigger in the gym mirrors today. This pleased me and has lifted my mood (also helped by Jem's underwear comment too hahahahaha)


----------



## FATBOY

its not were you start but were you finish m8 onward


----------



## RACK

I hear you there FATBOY. I'm looking forward to seeing the end product as I think I'm going to shock myself.


----------



## RACK

Got some good DOMS in back today and could feel them coming on last night as I got in bed. Was up at 530 and off out for 45mins cardio. 2 things I noticed this morning while out, 1, it was freezing! The radio said about -3 although I soon warmed up. 2, I've got a big blister coming through on the ball of each foot.

Day off weights today and pretty glad as it's leg day tomorrow. Told my cousin he better bring a bucket with him as he's going to be ill! The poor bloke is gettin up early from a night shift to come and train mwahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## hilly

id try and get some decent trainers or special socks etc preferably both to do cardio. maybe walking boots even. cardio will get hard enough without blisters


----------



## RACK

I know mate, used to have a good pair of reebok but left them on holiday. I'll be getting a new pair asap.

Really feeling lack of carbs today, I'm starting to go into that zombie trance where your body is just on auto-pilot.


----------



## Jem

pmsl blisters! you really are not used to cardio are you hun ? are you doing 90 mins per day ?


----------



## RACK

Oi cheeky  I'm just getting back into it now lol I used to do 90mins a day before holiday and cut it to 30-45mins when I got back but missed a good month or 2 with being poorly. I hate the fact I'm not as fit as when I was fighting. I was running in a morning, then fighting at night 5 nights a week. It's these battered trainers that's caused them. I've needed a new pair for a while but just keep forgetting to get them as I refuse to go clothes shopping at the min due to me not being able to fit in the clothes I want without looking like a jelly lol.

Paul's got me doing 45mins every morning at the min but no doubt this will be going up to 90 in a few weeks time.


----------



## 3752

Rack if you go to a shop that sells outdoor pursuit stuff and get some walking socks which have an inner lining it will help loads mate...


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate. It's the first time I've had blisters in years. I'll have to drag Lucy to Meadowhall later and get some new trainers. Also call off at Costco to stock up on food for the week, as if I go in ASDA again and they haven't restocked the eggs I'm either goin to start shouting and kicking off or just brake down and cry hahaha!!


----------



## RACK

45mins cardio done this morning and was very entertaining, trying to stand upright in the ice and snow then lifting my feet up cos stood on the blister. I bet I looked like something out of a kids tv programme!

Again, feeling lack of carbs today and did have a craving or 2 last night while in ASDA but Lucy managed to drag me away from the cheesecakes. Also had a mental fight with a sugar free jelly but I won, end of the day, if it's not on my diet sheet so it's not goin in my mouth!

Can't wait for legs later as I wanna see my cousin's face after he's done it so I can figure out just what I must have looked like after last weeks session. The first time he did leg press Pscarb style he fell out of the machine and said "I feel like I've been abused!"


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I used to wear two pairs of socks, a thin cotton sock under a football sock.

When i had blisters i put vasoline on them and around the other toes too so the skin wouldnt rub.

ahhhhh...its like reading my old journal 

Day 1: cardio

Day 2: Blisters


----------



## RACK

I know exactly what you mate. When I got in yesterday morning and the blisters came out I chuckled thinking about you putting pics up of your's.

One thing I did learn from your journal though was about your first cheat meal. I was talking to Lucy about it last night she asked how long it was before your first cheat meal, my reply was "Think it was about 6 weeks and I know for sure I won't be ordering a Dominos."

I can't imagine the look on your face when you'd waited all that time for a sh1t pizza


----------



## dale_flex

I feel your pain on the blisters mate i had mine on morning 2 of prep. But first two days cardio were done ootdoors and since then ive done it on a treadmill which doesnt seem to bother them as much?


----------



## RACK

Quads/Hams/Calf's

Leg extensions 4 x 15 reps

Leg press PSCARB style

Leg extensions FST-7

Lying leg curl PSCARB style

Walking lunges 10 steps per leg

Seated calf raise (full stretch)

25 reps - 15 sec rest

25 reps - 15 sec rest

20 reps - 10 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

Another brutal session! I can't explain just how drained I am right now. On a good note the pain in my legs is taking my mind off the blisters haha!

Quote of the week comes from my cousin just after he finshed the sessions and was;

"That session was so wrong it's disgusting! I fail to see how any of that can be enjoyable!"

At this point I picked myself up off the floor, chuckled and hobbled out the door.


----------



## RACK

Must be something to do with Paul's prep, blisters as standard haha


----------



## RACK

Strange today as my legs aren't sore at all, not sure if this is a good or a bad thing, as if the DOMS come in tomorrow they're gonna kill!

Got a text from my cousin last night saying he was still in shock from the leg session at 7pm last night haha!!

Cardio done this morning and was throwing it down!


----------



## RACK

Just kicked off at work. A lad fetched in 2 giant bags of crisps, I'm sat eating meal 2 and all the people in my office decided to open them under my nose, eat them and try tempting me with them to wind me up. It worked! Cue me standing up and announcing if I find any crisps/cakes/biscuits on my desk again in the next few weeks they'll be put in the bin. This caused laughter and me grabbin said bags of crisps and headin over to the bin. I managed to calm down half way over to it, but I'm now happy to say that the crisps are now located on someone else's desk.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Just kicked off at work. A lad fetched in 2 giant bags of crisps, I'm sat eating meal 2 and all the people in my office decided to open them under my nose, eat them and try tempting me with them to wind me up. It worked! Cue me standing up and announcing if I find any crisps/cakes/biscuits on my desk again in the next few weeks they'll be put in the bin. This caused laughter and me grabbin said bags of crisps and headin over to the bin. I managed to calm down half way over to it, but I'm now happy to say that the crisps are now located on someone else's desk.


 I dont think people realise that it really is grounds for murder :confused1: I mean, really! failure is not an option so why do they think it's funny. Even food talk is banned around me. When I am driving - car window is raised beside fast food places and pubs .... why are there always fat b*stards stocking up on munchies when you go to fill up the car as well - swear one of them winked at me this morning  

I have the legs today - how come you are a day earlier ?

Morning anyway x


----------



## RACK

Hey Jem  x

It was a laugh last week and usually I don't mind the odd joke, but today was really taking the p1ss. Diet and everything is starting to kick in and I can get very snappy. This morning I snapped.

My gf is great with it though, she feels guilty for eatin in front of me even though it doesn't bother me when she does it. She had some sugar-free jelly the other night and went to eat it in the kitchen lol

Will be fun tonight when I'm out and I get the usual 15 people coming up, groping me and asking if I'm strange cos I don't drink. I'll either come out with a very nice or very nasty answer depending on how they ask me. I have been known to make a few girls cry in Liquid due to my replies, one still makes my mate's laugh now.

Girl from a hen do walks up, grabs my chest and gives the usual "Oooooo you t1ts are bigger than mine" causing her party to chuckle, I said thanks with a smile. She then came out with "It's all false though cos I bet you do steroids so you're a cheater!" Again they all laughed.

The next few lines of conversation went like this;

Me, "Excuse me, but would I be right in guessing that it's not you getting married?"

Her, "Yes, it's my friend over there getting married, how did you know?"

Me, "Because you're a fat ugly munter, in what world could you even get laid, let alone a husband, I only spoke to you becuase I though you were a bit simple"

She then burst into tears. Harsh but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## RACK

Oh and as for Leg day being Thursday. I don't know why, I just do whatever Paul tells me.


----------



## ares1

RACK said:


> My gf is great with it though, she feels guilty for eatin in front of me even though it doesn't bother me when she does it. She had some sugar-free jelly the other night and went to eat it in the kitchen lol


haha, i banished my housemate to his bedroom with crackers and cheese when i was dieting - i dont even like crackers and cheese :lol: but it looked nicer than chicken and broccolli.


----------



## Jem

Why do birds think it's ok to randomly grab men ? Door men have it the worst - you wouldn't mind if they were all attractive but some of these women are pure skanks....

Why do they think all bouncers wear gloves constantly ?

Serves her right tbh - I am sick of hearing the 'steroids is cheating' line spun over and over and over ...

ME TOO - stop trying to get me in trouble again ! I DO WHAT PAUL SAYS TOO ....


----------



## RACK

Ares1, Cheese and crackers! DROOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL!!!! My first test came on sunday when my bro asked if I wanted a carvery. I had to put my head down and knock back his offer.

@Jem, I'm used to getting groped now and just brush it off. Worst one I got was "Let's see if everything about you is big!" And her hands went south. Luckily I kept my poker face on and ignored her.

I usualy say "make-up is cheating as I know for sure you wouldn't look like that in the morning"

And as if it's me getting you in trouble, my halo is firmly in place (well where diet and training are concerned!). I'm pretty proud of myself as before now I'd have had a sly piece of toast or something but I've not had 1 single thing that hasn't been put on my plan.


----------



## RACK

Shoulders/Triceps

DB press 4 x 15reps (plus 2 light warm up sets)

Seated DB side raise 4 x 15 reps

DB front raise 4 x 15 reps

Machine press FST-7 style

Seated DB shrugs 4 x 15 reps

Straight bar press downs 4 x 15 reps

Skull crushers 3 x 15 reps

Over head rope extensions 3 x 15 reps

As always, MAHOOSIVE pumps! Felt great though! Looking forward to the weekend's rest now. Tomorrow Dave Titterton (sp) is coming to my gym so I'm going to try and make it down there to see him. Should be good.

Well that's the second week of prep done. Feeling pretty good still, but starting to get tired pretty quick as the lack of carbs is really hitting home. Time to MAN UP!!! I'm pretty sure I've lost some more weight this week but the official weigh in will be tomorrow morning, so as soon as I've text Paul, I'll pop it up on here.


----------



## 3752

Dave is a good guy....

hell you can tell this is your first pre-comp diet mate.....my wife gets me to go through the drive through at McDonalds.....lol she had me buy her a bag of Peanut M&M's at the garage after the gym on tuesday then eat them on the coach.....did not effect me at all....well maybe a little bit 

believe me as i have seen it happen when the real weight drops off then they will be asking you about diet tips.....

not sure on the Dom's from legs mate.....maybe your a big pansy....


----------



## mick_the_brick

Pscarb said:


> Dave is a good guy....
> 
> hell you can tell this is your first pre-comp diet mate.....my wife gets me to go through the drive through at McDonalds.....lol she had me buy her a bag of Peanut M&M's at the garage after the gym on tuesday then eat them on the coach.....did not effect me at all....well maybe a little bit
> 
> believe me as i have seen it happen when the real weight drops off then they will be asking you about diet tips.....
> 
> not sure on the Dom's from legs mate.....*maybe your a big pansy*....


LMAO :lol: :lol:

Not posting much Rack but following this ED mate - all the best with it :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

HAHA, It was the sugar free jelly that did it Paul. I was "should I or shouldn't I" for a good 5 mins then just thought, if it's not on the sheet it's not going in my mouth!

My body seems to have changed a bit this week so next weeks pics will show a change, you'll have a better eye to cast than me though.

With the DOMS, I was very nearly sick yesterday, it was only the fact that my cousin tried to set off with the walking lunges twice, then bottled it as his legs were going to buckle that kept me in the land of the living.

@MTB, cheers mate much appreciated


----------



## RACK

45mins cardio done this morning then had meal 1 and went back to bed as was in a rancid mood.

Weigh in this morning was 16st 13lb, 3lb down from last week. Paul's happy with this, so I'm happy with this. Bring on another 14 weeks!


----------



## 3752

it is a good loss buddy keep it up your are doing well


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, challenge today though. I'm sat here with meal 4 and all this lot are eating a BIG sunday roast!!!!


----------



## Jem

EAT IT, EAT IT:lol: :lol: :lol:

One roast potato cannot hurt .....can it ? :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:

Do you wanna kill me now ? :lol:


----------



## hilly

thats nothing i went to a mexican restaurant with the lads last night and didnt have a thing while they all had a meal then i had my protein shake on way to nightclub


----------



## RACK

Jem, you're such a tease! And not even in a good way! A firm spanking shall be sent your way for trying to brak me haha

Hilly, hats off to you mate. I've not done the restaurant yet. Usually get the kebab, chips and cheese wafted in my face after the nightclub though.

45mins cardio done today and as I got to work got a mail from Paul, from here on in we have 2 cardio sessions per day. TBH I was expecting this from the start so I've had the first 2 weeks pretty easy. I'm hoping Paul lets me do my 2nd session after my final meal as I train at lunch time, so don't have time to do it PWO. The reason I train at lunch is that I have the gym to myself. If I go after work I'd be there for 3 hours due to how full it gets.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Jem, you're such a tease! And not even in a good way! A firm spanking shall be sent your way for trying to brak me haha
> 
> Hilly, hats off to you mate. I've not done the restaurant yet. Usually get the kebab, chips and cheese wafted in my face after the nightclub though.
> 
> 45mins cardio done today and as I got to work got a mail from Paul, from here on in we have 2 cardio sessions per day. TBH I was expecting this from the start so I've had the first 2 weeks pretty easy. I'm hoping Paul lets me do my 2nd session after my final meal as I train at lunch time, so don't have time to do it PWO. The reason I train at lunch is that I have the gym to myself. If I go after work I'd be there for 3 hours due to how full it gets.


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: yeah for spanks:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Sorry for trying to tempt you with food :lol: ....not

Haha re cardio :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:

Sooo not easy this dieting game .....another week starting only how many ? 12 ? I can no longer count tbh

Good Luck [although I know you're gonna stick to it like glue, just hope it's an easy week]


----------



## Incredible Bulk

double cardio, all fun at the fair!

use your heart rate monitor to stop you from overdoing the pace or slacking


----------



## RACK

Jem, I'm ok with being tempt by food. Other things I can be weak!!!

I don't mind the double cardio, I won't have to suffer the soaps on the tv then. Plus my dog will happy with it too, little sh1t's getting ripped already! Seperation in glutes and delts.

I've got just under 14 weeks left now for me. Posing practice starts tonight and going to try get some proper help with it this weekend.

IB, you're prediction was right at the weekend mate with the cardio. HR has been bang on 110. Although have forgot it a few times when rushing, I just make sure I build a good sweat up but not too much. Is it something like an old skool rule that says if you can't hold a conversation while doing cardio you're not burning fat??


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey good luck with your prep! :lol: hehe another person being tortured by Paul :whistling: oops a slip of the tongue I meant prepped of course.

:tongue:


----------



## RACK

Thanks Betty, I was going to say I was expecting worse but hardly any carbs and double cardio can't really get any worse hahaha!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I still cant rid myself of the Paul mind link.... in a northern accent i hear when i shop for food...."Aaron...don't you dare fookin eat that"

I'm often found in the cake aisle curled up in a fetal position screaming

"the preps finished paul.....the shows over!!!!"

LOL, when doing cardio i was such a miserable sh1t that i wore a 'fck off' face...nobody attempted conversation then....easy!


----------



## Bettyboo

RACK said:


> Thanks Betty, I was going to say I was expecting worse but hardly any carbs and double cardio can't really get any worse hahaha!


I can so relate to that :thumb: I have been a right moody bitch, locking myself away so I dont snap at people. :whistling:I have to say I am cleaning alot to keep my self occupied and not going to the gym on a Wednesday (my rest day) I am finding extremely difficult grrr.


----------



## RACK

IB, I know exactly what you mean haha!! When I saw the roasties on the the table all I heard was "If it's not on the sheet, you're not allowed it!" Obviously it sounded normal to me in a yorkshire twang haha I did have a quick sniff of the gravey though!

I have to avoid the fook off face as a 17st bloke walking a pitbull could give out the wrong impression. Little do they know my dog gets pwnd by a yorkshire terrier on a daily basis!

Betty, I've snapped a couple of times upto yet. Usually I'm a very chilled guy. Saturday saw me stopping the car on one of the busiest round abouts in Rotherham for me to get out of the car and threaten to bite someone's face off. I'm not even sure if it's possible to do that but it just came out. I'm just glad the bloke drove off!


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol Rack pmsl @the roundabout that made me chuckle. Well i nearly threw part of my gym through the window yesterday when I was trying to build it... lol


----------



## Jem

J ...I know ...me too mwahahaa

However...I think I should inject some calming influence round here ...you're all lunatics !

Don't you know that you are supposed to save the rants for Paul ?

When you have another northerner daring to swear back it kinda puts it in perspective.


----------



## Bettyboo

Inject some into me too Jem hehe


----------



## RACK

I'm not gonna rant at Paul, he's getting me thin haha! Although nothing sounds better than a good old yorkshire swearing match


----------



## RACK

Chest/Bicep's

Peck-Deck - 4 sets 15 reps

Incline BB press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated or flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Cable x over's 4 sets 15 reps

Seated DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

Standing straight/EZ bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

Session hurt today, strength was up on some sets but the same as last week on others. A lot different kind of pump to last two weeks. Wonder if I'm fully depleted yet?

Feel pretty drained sat here typing this now, so will get home after work, eat meal 5, sleep, eat meal 6 then an hour later get the second cardio session out of the way.


----------



## Galtonator

keep going mate. The joys of dieting


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i think you're half way thru that 'last meal' you had before the prep


----------



## RACK

Cheers Galt

IB, I was just thinking about that this morning. It's coming upto 3 weeks since that little snack  that was the last time I had carbs.


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> i think you're half way thru that 'last meal' you had before the prep


Classic :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well done J !


----------



## RACK

Thing thing is I'm not sure if to be proud or disgusted that I could've eaten more???


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Thing thing is I'm not sure if to be proud or disgusted that I could've eaten more???


You REALLY dont want an answer to that do you :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## RACK

I can take it hahaha

Got to 7.45 last night and it was time to don my cardio hat again. Seemed to go a lot quicker than the morning session though for some strange reason, not that I'm complaining.

Up at 5.30 and out the door again for the first of today's cardio. Didn't seem too bad again, although a bit of rain came down but nothing too bad.

Will be training back/rear delts later and will make sure I take my straps so I can get some half decent weight on the partial dl's.

Looked in the mirror this morning and looks like things are starting to get going. Also shoulders and arms seem to be getting bigger, or the rest of me is getting smaller???? The pics on saturday will tell.


----------



## RACK

Back/Rear Delts

Wide grip pull downs 4 x 15

Bent over rows 4 x 15

Close grip pull downs 4 x 15

Partial deads 4 sets x 15 (performed with the bar at just under knee level)

Rope straight arms pull 3 sets x 15

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets x 15

Same thing as yesterday, strength was up initially but then had to drop weights back to same as last week. Got really tough mid-way through the session and felt a bit light headed doing the partial DL's. Just got cardio to do about 7.30ish then reckon it'll be another early night. I'll be used to double cardio for the weekend so should be fine after that. Leg day will be interesting on thursday!!!


----------



## RACK

45mins cardio done last night, was really tired after but couldn't really drop off. Although once I did I was in a pretty deep sleep and felt pretty good on waking this morning which helped with the cardio at 530am. Another 45mins done.

Glad for a rest day today though.

Looks like the lard is dropping off nicely, I've been stuck to my XL work polo shirts for the last few weeks. This morning, my medium one has gone on and I don't look like I'm going to busrt the stitching on it. GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## RACK

Had some good news yesterday after work. Bit of a story to it, at lunch time I went down to a new gym that's opened in Rotherham town called Evolution, it's run by Jon Clark who's competed for years in various feds and also owns Evolution gym in Sheffield. I went down to speak to him to see if he could help me sort my posing out. Unfortunatly he wasn't there, but I left my number and hoped he'd call back. It got to 5pm and my phone rang, it was Jon and a conversation took place and he's more than happy to give me a helping hand. So saturday morning at 9am (an hour before the gym opens) he's going to get me in there and run through things with me in a 1-2-1 session. I'm as nervous as I am excited. It's gonna be a lot harder than my usual pouting in a nightclub!

Everything is coming together nicely!!

Cardio done last night and as I got home my head just seemed to go. I couldn't think straight for ages and prepping my food for today took an age. I struggled to hold a conversation with Lucy when she came round. It got to about 930 and I was flat out!

Up and out the door at 530 and another cardio session done.

Legs later!!!!


----------



## hilly

thats great news on the posing help mate ive started working on mine this week,


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate. I had a few people willing to help but none of them were as experienced as Jon, so although I was grateful for their offers I'd rather get someone who really knows the score. He said I can go down every couple of weeks and he'll help me put a routine together too. I thought it was really decent of him seen as I don't train at his gym.

Just gotta chose some music now from my short list lol


----------



## 3752

i should work on my posing routine now but i seem to get round to it the night before the show.....oooops


----------



## RACK

You've had slightly more practice than me though mate. The closest I get to posing is this :laugh: ;


----------



## dax

Nice journal mate, good luck with the show :thumb:

lol at lifting the girl above, now thats what i call a military press :laugh:


----------



## RACK

Thanks for popping in Dax and for the luck 

Story behind that pic was; I saw the girl last year as she was a PR at a bar we went in, bumped into her again this year and she said I'd shrunk (biatch, I was only 6lb lighter!), she then asked if I was still as strong. I said "tell you what, for every time I pick you up above my head you have to get me a shot in!" 10 reps later and 2 shots each for me and my mates I proved I was hahaha! I'm just glad she was tiny!!


----------



## dax

lol, yeah may mate did something similar but it was arm wrestling, he beat a couple of people for free drinks then up steps this girl and says if you can beat me we will double your drinks, him thinking this will be easy says ok, needless to say he gets beat by her and and great hilarity ensues lol, he's never lived it down.


----------



## RACK

I feel for your mate Dax as I can't arm wrestle to save my life! I'm usless at it lol

Quads/Hams/Calf's

Leg extensions 4 x 15 reps

Leg press PSCARB style

Leg extensions FST-7

Lying leg curl PSCARB style

Walking lunges 10 steps per leg X2

Seated calf raise (full stretch)

25 reps - 15 sec rest

25 reps - 15 sec rest

20 reps - 10 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

Words can't describe just how hard today was! I'm not ashamed to admit I was sick a fair few times but managed to keep it in (I wasn't wasting meal 3!). Strength stayed the same and went up a little on Leg Curl so I'm happy with that. I can't really think of much more to put at the min but when I do regain the power of thought I'll add some more word.....


----------



## FATBOY

ah the joys of dieting 

best thing you can do is start your posing early not only is it physicaly demanding <as you will find out>

it ties your whole physiqe together makes you think about bodyparts that people forget like hamstrings plus it helps with conditioning


----------



## RACK

That's what I'm planning to do mate. When I spoke to Jon on the phone he said the exact same thing as you did.

Got home last night and had a power nap before cardio. Got back and was totally wiped out. Paul said it'd be tough from here on in and he was right. I didn't realise just how much an extra cardio session would take it out of me. Had another early night and woke up feeling fine.

Cardio done this morning and got shoulders and tri's at lunch with cardio later on.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> That's what I'm planning to do mate. When I spoke to Jon on the phone he said the exact same thing as you did.
> 
> Got home last night and had a power nap before cardio. Got back and was totally wiped out. Paul said it'd be tough from here on in and he was right. I didn't realise just how much an extra cardio session would take it out of me. Had another early night and woke up feeling fine.
> 
> Cardio done this morning and got shoulders and tri's at lunch with cardio later on.


Pfft what is happening to us :lol: :lol: :lol: I cannot be even bothered posting up what I did because I feel like a machine ....

albeit a flobby one [yes flobby ..it's my word for me at the moment] and I'm a week behind you :confused1:

Party on dude  Hope you have a good weekend J x


----------



## RACK

That's all we've got to be for the next few months. If we're not eating or training we gotta be sleeping 

I'm sure you're tightening up nicely Jem. I'm happy cos I'm getting a jaw line back

Got a good weekend planned. Off to watch my mate's eat a curry tonight.

Tomorrow, got posing practice and then off out with my best mate to chesterfield (he's single and will be on the prowl!)

Sunday I'll be spending with Lucy (in between meals lol)


----------



## Galtonator

Its a hard game this one aint it


----------



## RACK

Sure is mate. First 2 weeks were pretty ok, this week things have hit home


----------



## RACK

Shoulders/Triceps

DB press 4 x 15reps (plus 2 light warm up sets)

Seated DB side raise 4 x 15 reps

DB front raise 4 x 15 reps

Machine press FST-7 style

Seated DB shrugs 4 x 15 reps

Straight bar press downs 4 x 15 reps

Skull crushers 3 x 15 reps

Over head rope extensions 3 x 15 reps

Strength was up a little on this session from last week so well happy. Having to wait for some chavs to finish with the rope for the last exercise had me biting my lip though. Why do a set and then talk for 5mins in between the next set. I decided to keep my mouth shut otherwise I'd have prob gone too far. Dieting rocks!! lol


----------



## RACK

Just got back form first posing lesson! JESUS!!!! Sooooo much to learn but enjoyed every second of it. Jon is a top bloke. Felt even more out of shape stood next to him but hey. I'll get better. Today was mainly, relaxed pose, quarter turns, front double bi and side chest. As said I enjoyed every bit of it. Really tiring though and a lot of shaking was done.

Progress this week came in the form of a 4lb drop. Weight now 16st 9lb, so 11lb off in 3 weeks.

Paul's happy with this and granted me a piece of cheesecake tonight!! This will be pure ecstacy lol

Right time for pics. Jon took these. Still a lot of work to go!

WARNING! Small Pants ALERT!


----------



## dale_flex

Nice pants bro! Definate improvement though over last three weeks. You do look a little awkward/uncomfortable in some of your poses there. Get yourself on youtube and do some swatting up on the posing. You were right in your text earlier though posing is bloody hard work im gonna have to start doing a couple of sessions a week on it myself


----------



## RACK

It was strange trying to hold the pose's mate. Pics were took last thing so was well knackered lol Plus face makes me look like I'm having a stroke! I'll not be out of the mirror from now on (for a change......). Going to keep looking at things on net and practicing constantly. Going back to see Jon in 2 weeks for another session


----------



## hilly

congrats on the weight loss, not happy ure getting cheescake tho. Posing is something im also as new to as you are mate and its ****ing hard. I am spending atleast 20-30 mins a day watching posing clips at the moment.

Something that has helped me no end over the past week is stretching mate. im doing atleast 3 stretching sessions a week for the last 2 weeks and ive noticed i can hit the poses much better being more flexible. i will continue to do this right through.


----------



## dale_flex

is it just static stretching Hilly or some dynamic too? How long do you tend to hold your stretches flor?


----------



## hilly

just static mate, this week and last is 30 seconds. i stretch uper body once but do lower twice as this is were i need to improve as want to hit some ground poses in my routine.

i intend to increase by 5 secs each week upto show.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Very small pants indeed! Posing's hard work isn't. I've not been on the forums much in the last few months and today's the first day I looked at your journal.

Can see the progress already, especially when compared to the first pics of your journal!

Jawline's come out and you've got nice calf definition already.

:rockon:


----------



## Jem

J honey........nice pants :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad you enjoyed your session and erm YYYYYYAAAAYYYY for cheesecake .....GOOD CHOICE ....I'm on the cheesecake too  

4lbs down woohoo

Speak soon sweetcheeks :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: E xx


----------



## FATBOY

practice practice practice it will come m8 , oh and the more weight you lose the bigger your pants will be


----------



## dax

Well done dude :rockon:


----------



## RACK

@Hilly, just started stretching now mate. Used to do it a lot when doing MMA and felt better for it, so time to put it back in.

@Gym Bunny, thanks GB  I was tired out by the end of the hour. Really did take it out of me. But learnt so much in just 60mins. Will be having another little practice tonight.

@Jem, I'll pop my black pants on for you next time lol. The cheesecake lasted all of 10 seconds. I was like a tazmanian devil with it 

Yeah 4lb down so 11lb off in 3 weeks. Needs to be more though!!!!!

@Fatboy & Dax, thanks fellas

Had a really bad day yesterday, really down and just couldn't drag myself round. Not the best day to be on a downer either!

Both cardio sessions done yesterday and an especially grumpy face was worn on them.

Spoke to Paul at the weekend and although he's pleased with progress, things have been wound up even more. 2 out of the 6 meals a day will now be just protein and veg. Carbs are still just a dream lol. So things are going to get a little harder.

Feeling a little better today, cardio done and got chest and bi's later.


----------



## chrisj22

Deffo see improvements, dude. Looking leaner and more muscle is popping through.

Just keep focused and take each day at a time.

Well done, mate.


----------



## RACK

Thanks Chris


----------



## Incredible Bulk

now, i will say the annoying fecking phrase everyone used with me in my journals lol...

great progress...but smile!!!!


----------



## RACK

HAHAHAHA!!!! I was struggling to breathe let alone smile mate


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> now, i will say the annoying fecking phrase everyone used with me in my journals lol...
> 
> *great progress...but smile!!!!*


that is being thrown around a lot - it's amazing how much it inspires you to wanna growl as well  

Morning J - looking forward to the black pants then - BRING THEM ON lol

Sh!tty valentines day then ? - meh - at least you got something mate ! no bugger loves me pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

I'd got my valentines gifts in early so got let off a bit Sunday. I suprised Lucy at work on sat with a dozen red roses (little diamonte on each one too), Big cuddly toy and mahoosive card. Made all the girls there jealous 

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You've put the "L" word in my journal! I'll let you off this time but only cos it's you, next time I'll be moving in for a ban hahahaha!!!

I was ok when it got to night time last night, just during the day I had the mardies on.


----------



## h0msey

Jem said:


> that is being thrown around a lot - it's amazing how much it inspires you to wanna growl as well
> 
> Morning J - looking forward to the black pants then - BRING THEM ON lol
> 
> Sh!tty valentines day then ? - meh - at least you got something mate ! no bugger loves me pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


I do :wub:

I didn't mean to say "I do" sh1t I said it again!!

thats not a proposal!! we've only been out on 2 dates....


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'd got my valentines gifts in early so got let off a bit Sunday. I suprised Lucy at work on sat with a dozen red roses (little diamonte on each one too), Big cuddly toy and mahoosive card. Made all the girls there jealous
> 
> WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You've put the "L" word in my journal! I'll let you off this time but only cos it's you, next time I'll be moving in for a ban hahahaha!!!
> 
> I was ok when it got to night time last night, just during the day I had the mardies on.


 :lol: but it was said in the negative sense of the word J :lol: get you, old romantic mardy bum :thumbup1:



h0msey said:


> I do :wub:
> 
> I didn't mean to say "I do" sh1t I said it again!!
> 
> *thats not a proposal!! we've only been out on 2 dates....*


You will get me into trouble writing things like that :confused1:especially in a comp prep journal !!!!

Thanks for showing me the erm love [sorry J :cool2: ] but do keep taking the pills mate


----------



## h0msey

Jem said:


> :lol: but it was said in the negative sense of the word J :lol: get you, old romantic mardy bum :thumbup1:
> 
> You will get me into trouble writing things like that :confused1:especially in a comp prep journal !!!!
> 
> Thanks for showing me the erm love [sorry J :cool2: ] but do keep taking the pills mate


dont worry I wont tell anyone you ate a whole cake!! and washed it down with 2 mcflurries and a diet coke lol OJ sweetcheeks!!! :lol:


----------



## RACK

Even so Jem, you know the "L" word to me is like sunlight to a vampire!!!!!

Chest/Bicep's

Peck-Deck - 4 sets 15 reps

Incline BB press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated or flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Cable x over's 4 sets 15 reps

Seated DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

Standing straight/EZ bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

Dropped weight slightly on pec-deck today as I felt my bench was suffering too much due to it. Benching weight went up a bit, form was better and so was pump. Lesson learnt.

As always was a fast session with very little rest, my cousin came out with another almighty quote after finishing the EZ curls; "I hope no one wants a fight on the way to the car, my arm's feel like busted johnnies!"

Just cardio to do tonight which will be about the 730pm mark, that will be followed by a shower and an early night!


----------



## RACK

Cardio done last night about 8ish. Got in and for the first time I can remember during the prep I was absolutely starving! Few glasses of water later and I was ok but decided to get in bed early just in case the cravings came back.

Up and out of the door for 530 and another 45 min session done and dusted. Back and Rear Delts at lunch time today.


----------



## RACK

Back/Rear Delts

Wide grip pull downs 4 x 15

Bent over rows 4 x 15

Close grip pull downs 4 x 15

Partial deads 4 sets x 15 (performed with the bar at just under knee level)

Rope straight arms pull 3 sets x 15

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets x 15

Strength held up ok but faded fast. Weights were same as last week on most sets but I got real tired real quick on the deads so had to drop a little


----------



## Raptor

Good look with your comp,

The Raptor


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate


----------



## RACK

Cardio done at about 745 last night and was the usual 45mins walking. Got home and was just in a fowl mood. Temper and general pi55ed off-ness is getting worse. Did a quick posing practice before getting a shower and getting in bed.

Up and out the door for 530, had finished cardio and meal 1 by 640 so got a quick shower and had a cheeky half hour power nap before getting up and getting to work.

No training today apart from cardio


----------



## RACK

Mood today has done a complete 180. I woke up feeling great, the reason was simple. Just before I started prep I remember a few people telling me that I needed to have my life clear of stress and distractions. I thought I had, turns out I hadn't. I won't go into too much detail but let's just say I'm well and truely sorted as of yesterday. So head's back in the right place and it's spooky just how good my mood has got.

Cardio done about 8pm and again at 530am this morning. Lucy came round last night and it's the first time she's seen me from sunday and she was shocked saying I'd drop a lot of weight. The weigh in on saturday will tell.

Leg day today and will be without my training partner, no doubt he'll send me a text just as I'm walking in the gym laughing!!


----------



## hilly

great stuff mate pleased ure in a better mood as this is half the battle keeping ure head up and things in perspective


----------



## RACK

Cheers buddy. Head was just a little all over for a week or so. Managed to sort sh1t out and feel a lot better now. Bring on the next 12 weeks


----------



## RACK

Quads/Hams/Calf's

Leg extensions 4 x 15 reps

Leg press PSCARB style

Leg extensions FST-7

Lying leg curl PSCARB style

Walking lunges 10 steps per leg X2

Seated calf raise (full stretch)

25 reps - 15 sec rest

25 reps - 15 sec rest

20 reps - 10 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

Session done but didn't seem as brutal this week, I'd completely run out of steam when it came to the lag curls. Ball of my right foot is very sore at the min too so it turned out to be a painful session in more ways than one. Got a couple of compliments at the gym saying I looked a lot trimmer so that felt pretty good. Hopefully foot won't be too sore come cardio time tonight.


----------



## daniel.m

Hi Rack, good luck with the competition, seems like you've got your head down and nailing the cardio.

Sorry if you've already mentioned it, but what is the PScarb style leg press exactly?


----------



## RACK

Cheers daniel, bit of a switch with the cardio (see below)

Leg Press Pscarb style is; 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 secs rest between each set. If you're going to try it, DO NOT use a lot of weight on your first go. Trust me on this one 

Ended up having a quick word with Paul last night. My right foot is in a bit of a mess. The ball of it is really painful and I'm walking like I've been kicked in the balls! He's said I'm allowed to use the stationary bike for a few days until it heals up so that's what will be done.

45mins done last night and the same early this morning. Seems to drag a lot more than when out walking, even though I've got a tv in front of me.

Feeling really tired today. Not sure if it's cos I didn't sleep much last night or not??? I'll be resting all weekend but out on the nights as Lucy is away til monday for a family wedding, so me and my mate shall be making the most of it.

Shoulders and tri's at the gym at lunch time.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Cheers daniel, bit of a switch with the cardio (see below)
> 
> Leg Press Pscarb style is; 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 secs rest between each set. If you're going to try it, DO NOT use a lot of weight on your first go. *Trust me on this one*
> 
> *AYE never a truer word spoken - one arrogant training partner found out to his utter dismay* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ended up having a quick word with Paul last night. My right foot is in a bit of a mess. The ball of it is really painful and I'm walking like I've been kicked in the balls! He's said I'm allowed to use the stationary bike for a few days until it heals up so that's what will be done.
> 
> 45mins done last night and the same early this morning. Seems to drag a lot more than when out walking, even though I've got a tv in front of me.
> 
> Feeling really tired today. Not sure if it's cos I didn't sleep much last night or not??? I'll be resting all weekend but out on the nights as Lucy is away til monday for a family wedding, so me and my mate shall be making the most of it.
> 
> Shoulders and tri's at the gym at lunch time.


Behave yourself tiger  but enjoy it ! and get some sleep...


----------



## RACK

I'm always good 

As for leg press Pscarb style another one of my cousin's quotes after leg session "I know how jodie foster felt after a night on the pinball table!"

Shoulders/Triceps

DB press 4 x 15reps (plus 2 light warm up sets)

Seated DB side raise 4 x 15 reps

DB front raise 4 x 15 reps

Machine press FST-7 style

Seated DB shrugs 4 x 15 reps

Straight bar press downs 4 x 15 reps

Skull crushers 3 x 15 reps

Over head rope extensions 3 x 15 reps

Another good session, energy faded a little though after seated raises. The diet re-jig has really taken effect on energy levels. I feel ok 95% of the time but as soon as I'm training it gets sapped after 15-20mins.


----------



## RACK

It's because walking is a load bearing exercise mate.


----------



## RACK

Cardio done last night and went out too. Night wasn't as good as planned and ended up back in Rotherham. Then I faced some serious temptation! Came out of the club and my mate got Kebab meat, chips, cheese, Ketchup and mayo! I was dribbling at the sight of it, even though I knew it was, in reality a box of sh1te lol. Every few mouthfuls he turned and said "sorry mate" haha. Even though I was tempted, there was no way I'd have had it as it's just not worth it. I'll get a full cheat sometime and I can wait easy. It's funny as in years gone by I'd have just got one and brushed it off. This time I will not bend, the only thing I've had that I wasn't supposed to was a small amount of Peanut butter and that was by genuine mistake.

Had a little lay in and cardio was done again as always. Weigh in was done this morning and the scales got me puzzled. I look to have dropped a lot of weight this week, I was expecting above 5lb. My clothes fit better, I'm nearly back in my "normal" jeans and I can finally put t shirts on I couldn't get on at xmas. Turned out I'd only dropped 3lb.

But that's 14lb of in 4 weeks so I'm pleased with that. More importantly, Paul is pleased so all is good!

As I've said before, I reckoned on about a 4st loss to get to stage condition. This was 1st every 4 weeks, so I'm on track.


----------



## Unit_69

Best of luck in the compe prep mate, thought your response to AE on Wee G's journal was spot on too, a lot calmer than other people would have been.

Can I ask what sort of weight you are using on the PScarb leg press? Take it this is on a 45degree press machine? Will be trying this next quads sess


----------



## RACK

Hi mate and thanks for popping in. No point getting mad about things like that. AE is entitled to his opinion and everyone has one. The thing that got me is that he didn't post it up in here so I could reply and discuss. I could have kicked off but that would've just made me look silly. Paul and others said the things that needed to be said and I'm very grateful for the support of them and others on here. As I said, I know I don't look like a bb'er, but I've not been a big head about doing the comp, I said I'd listen to Paul and do what ever it takes to get on the stage. The results speak for them self.

I use about 195kg on the 45 deg pres mate. I'd highly suggest starting a bit lower though as it's a big shock to the system. All I'll saw is GET READY haha! It's brutal!

All cardio done last night and this morning plus had a good few hours sleep in between this mornings meals. Feeling really good today too as got a good comment from one of the big lads at our gym, he stopped me and said "You look better than you did after legs the other day!!! You can tell the weight is coming off too, shoulders, chest and your face are looking much better" So all is A ok in RACK town


----------



## RACK

Spent most of yesterday sleeping and feel better for it, although think I might have a little cold coming on.

Cardio done last night and again this morning. Pretty glad I'm on the bike at the min as the conditions here are arctic! There's no way I could walk fast enough to get a decent pace going.

Chest and bi's at lunch time.


----------



## Galtonator

glad your still on track dude. Real work ethick


----------



## RACK

Thanks Galt, gotta be done mate. I've got no room for error so slacking is not an option


----------



## Galtonator

sure has mate. Pop in my journal if you fancy a read


----------



## RACK

I read it quite a bit mate, I'm just a quiet guy


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I read it quite a bit mate, *I'm just a quiet guy*


 :lol: ...har de har FIBBER !

Not got a lot to add - bit boring this dieting game isnt it ? Just saying helllooooo x


----------



## Galtonator

dieting will do that to you buddy. I feel more quiet on the diet


----------



## RACK

Jem, you should know by now, I only lie to my gf and the police  and the diet is making me a bit quiet, had a girl come up to me the other night in town and just squeeze my nipple and walked off. Usually a clever remark would've came from my mouth but I just couldn't think of anything so kept sipping my water.

Galt, it's a good thing to see how many body is reacting to the prep mate, it's interesting to me the deeper the prep goes, but I don't really have the power of thought I used to lol

Chest/Bicep's

Peck-Deck - 4 sets 15 reps

Incline BB press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated or flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Cable x over's 4 sets 15 reps

Seated DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

Standing straight/EZ bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

Got really tired just before the session but once in the gym and on the pec dec I woke up pretty quick, back to feeling sleepy now though!!!!

Strength up slightly so a good sign. Found my self practicing poses between sets, thing is I wasn't even aware of myself doing it until my cousin started laughing and told me!!!!!!


----------



## dale_flex

Glad to see all is well in here bud stick in.


----------



## FATBOY

head down m8 clocks the clocks ticking


----------



## dax

All going well mate :thumbup1:

Sorry if ive missed it but is there any reason you dont post up your weights lifted?


----------



## RACK

@dale, cheers mate. Was going to text you yesterday but phone is playing up. It's nearly gone through the window twice!!! Just waiting for voda to sort it.

@fatboy, damn right mate. I've got no room for error, I can't get over just how fast it's going.

@dax, The reason I don't post them is cos their pants mate  Nothing really impressive and I don't really like seeing them being that low. I lift for the feel and reps at the min. As soon as prep is done weights will be added back in.

Got home from work yesterday, ate, slept, ate, slept and then did cardio. I've got a little bit of a cold coming. Nothing major just a runny nose and blocked sinus's. Was in bed for 10 last night and don't think I even saw half past I was bang out.

Up at 530 for cardio and that was again not too bad as some decent tunes on MTV this morning. But can't wait to get walking again. Foot still isn't 100% though.

Was doing a few poses in the mirror last night too and I'm sure I can see some change from the last pics that were put up so you lot can tell me on saturday when the new ones get put on.


----------



## RACK

Back/Rear Delts

Wide grip pull downs 4 x 15

Bent over rows 4 x 15

Close grip pull downs 4 x 15

Partial deads 4 sets x 15 (performed with the bar at just under knee level)

Rope straight arms pull 3 sets x 15

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets x 15

Good session over all, weights were same as last week so pleased there but really really tired after the deads. Think the lack of carbs is starting to kick in now.


----------



## RACK

Not much to report today, cardio done last night and this morning. Rest day so just cardio to do tonight about 7ish.


----------



## Jem

Ha ! gets like that doesnt it ? Plod on J


----------



## RACK

I shall indeed be plodding I'm in a right mood today, have been since I woke up late to do cardio last night. Not good.......


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I shall indeed be plodding I'm in a right mood today, have been since I woke up late to do cardio last night. Not good.......


Sorry hun  give it a couple of hours and you'll be good ! I'm just feckin restless - cannot keep still ffs - dunno what I did before that didnt involve eating of some sort :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Not your falut Em, loooooooooonggggg story. Got the afternoon off work so gonna nip and see my best mate for a bit see what he says to calm me down.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Not your falut Em, loooooooooonggggg story. Got the afternoon off work so gonna nip and see my best mate for a bit see what he says to calm me down.


Aaaargh not one of those :laugh: just try and keep things in perspective J - that is all [says the drama queen:lol:] x


----------



## RACK

Right, my bad mood wasn't helped earlier as someone drove into my car in Meadowhall. I got out shouting "WTF!" then saw a middle aged guy with a poorly old fella in the car, I calmed down instantly and got all the details. No one was hurt, the car still drives so will leave it to the insurance. End of the day, it's only a car and I've got a show to think about. The thing has strangely calmed me down a lot, funny eh


----------



## RACK

Due to finishing work early yesterday I planned my meals so I could get the 2nd cardio session in pretty early and have an early night. At least this part of the day went ok lol

Had a bit of a lay in this morning so am cardio was done at 6am. Leg's today and looks like my partner is going to let me down as he has a meeting at work. He' says if he can make it he will. I'm betting he doesn't.


----------



## RACK

Quads/Hams/Calf's

Leg extensions 4 x 15 reps

Leg press PSCARB style

Leg extensions FST-7

Lying leg curl PSCARB style

Walking lunges 10 steps per leg X2

Seated calf raise (full stretch)

25 reps - 15 sec rest

25 reps - 15 sec rest

20 reps - 10 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

Was just plain horrible, but in a good way. Sat here with legs shaking and drivin back was fun as always


----------



## RACK

Nearly 5 weeks down now. Not sure what weight will be tomorrow morning but I'm pretty sure a drop will have happened. Legs were sore last night during cardio and got cramps while laid in bed. DOMS aren't too bad today though.

Crossing my fingers on tomorrows pics as I'm gagging for Paul to say I can have a cheat meal over the weekend. I intially thought I'd get one around the 6 week mark but let's see what he says tomorrow.

All in all the prep is going fine, it's been a little tough at times but nothing as bad as I expected. Just get my head down and get on with it. Biggest thing is that my sex drive has just vanished, something that usually happens to me with no carbs. I'm hopin a cheat meal will give me a bit of go when I've had it.

Cardio done this morning and got shoulders and tri's to do at lunch. Got a mate wanting to join in too. He shall be punished. I let him off with leg day yesterday but no mercy shall be shown later. Let's just hope he doesn't bottle it.

Gotta nip back home in a min too cos forgot some of my food!!! DOH!!!!!


----------



## FATBOY

five weeks how fast has that gone ,


----------



## RACK

I know mate. Was saying the other day to my gf. It's strange just how fast it's all going. Well nervous about putting pics up tomorrow, as I want a change!!!


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> five weeks how fast has that gone ,





RACK said:


> I know mate. Was saying the other day to my gf. It's strange just how fast it's all going. Well nervous about putting pics up tomorrow, as I want a change!!!


Fatty is like the impending voice of doom :lol: :lol: :lol:

Me too - nervous re doing pics tomorrow :confused1:


----------



## RACK

Gotta get them put up though Em, takes bottle yes, and some people will pass bad comments, but hey sh1t happens. As long as they show progress, you can see it and Paul is happy then it doesn't really matter


----------



## hilly

exactly mate my pics will be up 2moro to so we will brave it together


----------



## LittleChris

RACK said:


> Gotta get them put up though Em, takes bottle yes, and some people will pass bad comments, but hey sh1t happens. As long as they show progress, you can see it and Paul is happy then it doesn't really matter


Well you have done better than me in posting pictures :lol:

Good journal and interesting to see the mind games at work. Keep up the hard work and I am sure you will be pleased with the results. Onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## RACK

I just think they add to the journal mate but you've got to be prepared to take the good comments with the bad. As I've made it clear, I've got a lot of work to do but at the end of this prep, the pics will tell the whole story on their own 

I'm pleased with how this first 5 weeks have gone but I think the next 5 weeks will bring a great deal of change as the fat starts to really move.

Mind games are just that, it's good to have someone like Paul to chill you out and it's worth the fee for that alone.


----------



## RACK

@Hilly, sorry mate only just seen your comment as my screen scrolled past your post.

I'll keep my eyes out for your pics tomorrow buddy


----------



## FATBOY

Jem said:


> Fatty is like the impending voice of doom :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> lol im a just there incase you forget


----------



## FATBOY

RACK said:


> Gotta get them put up though Em, takes bottle yes, and some people will pass bad comments, but hey sh1t happens. As long as they show progress, you can see it and Paul is happy then it doesn't really matter


m8 fckuk them its your journey :thumb:


----------



## RACK

True FATBOY, Very true 

Shoulders/Triceps

DB press 4 x 15reps (plus 2 light warm up sets)

Seated DB side raise 4 x 15 reps

DB front raise 4 x 15 reps

Machine press FST-7 style

Seated DB shrugs 4 x 15 reps

Straight bar press downs 4 x 15 reps

Skull crushers 3 x 15 reps

Over head rope extensions 3 x 15 reps

My mate turned up, he didn't do bad but he didn't seem to want to put 100% in. I just left him to his own devices. I had a good session and feel great after it.

Gym owner was asking me about the comp and wants to have a look at me in a few weeks. I've got a feeling he's gonna ask me to wear some gym stuff for him so we'll see what gets offered.

Spoke to John about posing earlier too and I've got an early morning session tomorrow, got to be at his other gym that's a few miles away for 8am so no lay in for me in the morning!!


----------



## RACK

Had a bit of a late/early night last night. Was in about 2 and up doing cardio for 5.55am. After breakfast it was time for a shower then off for posing practice for 8am.

Got weighed and weight is now 16st 4lb, a 2lb drop this week and 16lb drop in 5 weeks. Will be speaking to Paul later so will report back once the conversation has took place.

Also had BF& done by John (posin coach) and this measured 16.79%, so still a lot to move in 11 weeks.

Posing was once again very hard work, it's like a cardio session in it's self. Covered all the conpulsories now, and turns and I'm pretty ok with them. John is happy how they've come along and said progress had been made, so again I can't complain.

There's only 5lb difference between this set of pics and the last. I want to really study them but not look at them if that makes sense????

Anyway here they are (some taken twice due to lighting);
































































and yes I'm a bit red from the sunbed lol


----------



## Jacko89

I have been following your journal mate but dont think i've posted yet. Good luck with everything for the prep.

Nice one for posting pics up you've got more balls than most on here. As you said you still have a lot of fat to shift but you can do it. Good stuff mate, keep it up.


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate. Yeah still a way to go but we'll just see what happens. As for the pics, they make a journal I think. Gotta be ready to take the stick though if you put them up.


----------



## hilly

definatly a big improvement in the pics mate u look much better.

Was paul happy with the 2lb drop this week or is he wanting more?


----------



## RACK

Thanks Hilly. Not spoke to Paul yet, got to ring him later. I was out last night and didn't stop drinking water tilabout 1 ish so might not have dried out like I usually do. Gonna be a bit tougher doing it next week too as I'm off to watch Tiesto, might have to really limit my water while there.


----------



## hilly

dnt be limiting ure water pal IMO anyway


----------



## FATBOY

i have to agree m8 never limit water at this stage drink drink and drink .

more improvements but still a lot of work to do but you dont need me to tell you that

man i would love to sort your posing out lol


----------



## 3752

there will be no limiting of any water at any point John


----------



## GHS

Fair dues for posting pics up mate.


----------



## 3752

had a good chat with John today we both know what has to be done and that their is a long way to go but facts are facts john has dropped 16lbs in 5 weeks......so an average of 3lb a week.....he is doing a great job and is definitely making progress all i can ask of any of my guys/girls is to give 100% John is and he will look the best he has ever been....well done John keep it up mate...


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> had a good chat with John today we both know what has to be done and that their is a long way to go but facts are facts john has dropped 16lbs in 5 weeks......so an average of 3lb a week.....he is doing a great job and is definitely making progress all i can ask of any of my guys/girls is to give 100% John is and he will look the best he has ever been....well done John keep it up mate...


agree with you Paul, he's defo working his nuts off!! :beer:

Going to be one hell of a transformation mate!!


----------



## RACK

@Hilly, it was just with the weigh in mate. I make sure I have at least 4L of water per day, but can be more. As long as my pee is clear I'm ok with it.

@fatboy, defo long way to go mate but 11 weeks is still a decent amount of time 

@GHS, gotta be done mate. Pics are part of a journal, I'll gladly take any comments given as others opinions are always welcome. Any feedback is good feedback

@Pscarb, was good as always talking to you mate. And once again you've put my mind at ease. I don't panic about things, just put my head down and get the job done. If I didn't do exactly as you told me I'd just make myself look stupid 

@Ares1, 11 more weeks mate and we'll have a good laugh at the "before" pics 

Looking well in the new avi buddy!!!!

Decent weekend, although an incident with some pink champagne and someone sticking their nose in my relationship nearly ruined saturday night. Had to do my best to keep quiet but managed it.

Had a really good chat with Paul on saturday and he's still happy with progress. A little mix up on the diet has been done too so we'll see how this goes.

With the 2lb loss Paul pointed out that I'd been using the stationary bike for the last week or so due to my foot being bad. This not being a load bearing cardio exercise could have been the reason for only 2lb as this is the only factor that had changed from the previous week.

All cardio and meals spot on over the weekend so I'm all good. Just gotta keep 100%, which isn't a prob.


----------



## hilly

RACK said:


> @Hilly, it was just with the weigh in mate. I make sure I have at least 4L of water per day, but can be more. As long as my pee is clear I'm ok with it.
> 
> @fatboy, defo long way to go mate but 11 weeks is still a decent amount of time
> 
> @GHS, gotta be done mate. Pics are part of a journal, I'll gladly take any comments given as others opinions are always welcome. Any feedback is good feedback
> 
> @Pscarb, was good as always talking to you mate. And once again you've put my mind at ease. I don't panic about things, just put my head down and get the job done. If I didn't do exactly as you told me I'd just make myself look stupid
> 
> @Ares1, 11 more weeks mate and we'll have a good laugh at the "before" pics
> 
> Looking well in the new avi buddy!!!!
> 
> Decent weekend, although an incident with some pink champagne and someone sticking their nose in my relationship nearly ruined saturday night. Had to do my best to keep quiet but managed it.
> 
> Had a really good chat with Paul on saturday and he's still happy with progress. A little mix up on the diet has been done too so we'll see how this goes.
> 
> *With the 2lb loss Paul pointed out that I'd been using the stationary bike for the last week or so due to my foot being bad. This not being a load bearing cardio exercise could have been the reason for only 2lb as this is the only factor that had changed from the previous week.*
> 
> All cardio and meals spot on over the weekend so I'm all good. Just gotta keep 100%, which isn't a prob.


Very big factor IMO.

you getting cheats at the minume fella or going cheatless like me


----------



## RACK

It's only after having the chat with Paul I realise just how big a factor it is mate. From now on it's walking all the way. Keeps my dog happy too, plus his delts are coming on a treat from it lol

As for cheats, I was allowed a piece of cheese cake 2 weeks ago. But nothing has been mentioned since. I tried hinting the other night but Paul's too smart for that  TBH I was expecting one around the 6 week mark but if I'm not allowed one then so be it. To be fair, I'm prob still working off that final blow out!!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Chest/Bicep's

Peck-Deck - 4 sets 15 reps

Incline BB press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated or flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Cable x over's 4 sets 15 reps

Seated DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

Standing straight/EZ bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

Lost a bit of strength on the inc press but not much all other lifts were the same.


----------



## Rebus

RACK said:


> It's only after having the chat with Paul I realise just how big a factor it is mate. From now on it's walking all the way. Keeps my dog happy too, plus his delts are coming on a treat from it lol
> 
> As for cheats, I was allowed a piece of cheese cake 2 weeks ago. But nothing has been mentioned since. I tried hinting the other night but Paul's too smart for that  TBH I was expecting one around the 6 week mark but if I'm not allowed one then so be it. To be fair, I'm prob still working off that final blow out!!!!!!


I usually do the stationary bike for my cardio but as and when i can i do a walk, which i have done the last few mornings as it happens. Never really put much thought into it regarding it being load bearing....food for thought and the difference it could make...:cool:


----------



## Deca Devil

Been lurking here!

Good attitude and improvements being made, good luck buddy:thumb:


----------



## RACK

@Brabus, I was exactly the same mate. We'll have to see what the scales say this week as I'll not be using the bike at all.

@Deca Devil, thanks for the comments and popping in 

Again cardio done last night and this morning. Not really much to report, apart from back and rear delts later.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

waist is coming in mate

i hate your genetic tendancies to not hold fat on your calves......git 

Mine only come out sub 10%!


----------



## RACK

I'll gladly trade you lean calves for your waist as mine is a fat magnet lol

Just been looking this morning. I reckon I'm about the same condition as when I came to see your first show, except I'm about 8lb heavier. So in a way the bulk worked but put far too much crap in and on. Lesson well and truely learnt!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

we all learn it the hard way... i think you just went mad the closer it came to starting prep lol


----------



## RACK

I paniced big time mate. Truth be told I was petrified and just ended up going losing it.

Back/Rear Delts

Wide grip pull downs 4 x 15

Bent over rows 4 x 15

Close grip pull downs 4 x 15

Partial deads 4 sets x 15 (performed with the bar at just under knee level)

Rope straight arms pull 3 sets x 15

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets x 15

Weights up slightly so happy there but session seemed to take a lot out of me. I was proper huffing and puffing!!!

Gym owner got me to take my top off while in there and also agree's a lot of work needs to be done but it's not impossible.

This is a pic took just before my holiday in august weighing 14st 10lb, if things keep to plan then I'll be weighing under 14st at the end of the prep and I'm pretty sure I have more LBM now than that pic so we've got 73 more days to find out.


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> we all learn it the hard way... i think you just went mad the closer it came to starting prep lol


we all learn the hard way Aaron mate..... :thumb:


----------



## dax

Good session mate, 4 x 15 on deads, no wonder you were huffing and puffing lol :laugh:


----------



## RACK

Cheers Dax, I reckon next week I can up the weight on this a bit but we'll see. After about the 2nd set I'm blowing out me a55!!!

Had a bit of a headfook hour or two last night thinking "what if I can't do it" and the other things. It won't stop me getting on with things just got a little worried.

Cardio done last night and this morning and have had to extend route a bit as I've picked up the pace.

No lifting today which I'm happy for as I've got DOMS in all of upper body.


----------



## 3752

John did you get my email last night?


----------



## RACK

I've just replied now Paul, BT was playing up last night so had to wait til this morning to reply


----------



## RACK

Didn't sleep too good last night, not sure why just spent most of it clock watching.

Well tired this morning doing cardio but have picked up a bit now thanks to 2 pepsi max and 2 strong black coffees.

Need all the hep I can for legs in a bit


----------



## RACK

Quads/Hams/Calf's

Leg extensions 4 x 15 reps

Leg press PSCARB style

Leg extensions FST-7

Lying leg curl PSCARB style

Walking lunges 10 steps per leg X2

Seated calf raise (full stretch)

25 reps - 15 sec rest

25 reps - 15 sec rest

20 reps - 10 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

Head proper went in the gym yesterday. Nearly just walked out went home and had a blow out. I feel drained, down, insecure and with so many people telling me I can't do it, it was like I was starting to listen to them. I managed to get over it and didn't have a blow out, something I'm pretty pleased with as we all know I can't afford to do something like this. I'm just getting that small, fat feeling.

Cardio was done last night and again this morning and I'm hoping for a better loss than 2lb's when I get weighed tomorrow.

Off to see Tiesto tonight and can't wait. Got a feeling I'll be getting straight back from the concert though and going straight out to do cardio.


----------



## hilly

Mate the last thing in ure mind even if feeling down should be a blow out. You need to get away from this train of thought that if you cant do it you will turn to food? just wipe the thoughts of blow outs from ure mind food wise.

They shouldnt be an option wether you do it or not. Just thinking of having one will tempt you.

Now to add to that no matter what other people think use the negative comments to fuel you through those workouts and prove them wrong.

"We must embrace pain and burn it as fuel for our journey"


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Rack, hmm been v close myself to blowing out. Its hard but im sure you an manage not to.

Keep yer chin up ignore the idiots, keep going hun x


----------



## RACK

@Hilly, that thought entered my head straight away mate re the blowout. As said everyone knows that's the worst thing I could ever do. It was only in there for a second or two but I know I won't/can't do it.

The negative comments make my cardio go a lot quicker 

@Betty, thanks hun x


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best pal 

Use the negative comments to drive you / fuel you and show them you can.

Enjoy Tiesto BTW - legend


----------



## RACK

Cheers mick.

Can't wait to get there tonight, he's doing a 5 hour set


----------



## mick_the_brick

Yeah saw him at creamfields last year 

Went and saw faithless Saturday gone too ...


----------



## RACK

You have good taste my man!

Would really like to go see faithless as their live shows are great. Also wouldn't mind seeing Grove Armada now they've changed their sound. Never really been a fan but the new stuff is pretty good and their live shows are supposed to be very good.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Yeah faithless was at tall trees..

£15 a ticket


----------



## RACK

BARGAIN!!!!


----------



## Jacko89

Ignore those people Rack. Ignore the food, you can do this mate, you know you can and so does everyone on here.

STAY STRONG!!!


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Yeah saw him at creamfields last year
> 
> Went and saw faithless Saturday gone too ...


Get you ! party boy :lol:

J - I think we are all getting it at the minute ffs :lol: ...talking about ****e at the gym & feeling down here !

It's rather disconcerting to say the least :confused1: ...it's easy for people to say let it spur you on to prove them wrong, but harder to put into practise !

My daughter was crunching Sensations chicken crisps last night - swear to god, the sound was magnified x 10 :whistling: . I snapped at her for making a big deal out of them & rubbing it in   Poor child !

Wouldnt mind - but I bought them for her :lol:

Enjoy tiesto :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

LMAO - I have fond [drunken] memories of Tall Trees !!!!


----------



## RACK

@Jacko, thanks mate. I know I'll see it through to the end and will give it everything I've got, just had a little slip yesterday and things got to me. Don't feel half as bad this morning.

@Jem, I'm usually pretty good at just blocking comments out but as above, last day or so they've got to me. I think this weekend's cheat (if we're getting one) will be very well timed.

FPMSL at you shouting at your daughter!!! I was snappy at my dog last night, wouldn't mind but he was pulling me up the hill during cardio so was prob helping me lol

Tiesto is going to be awesome, it helps we've got 2 gorgeous girls coming with us as well. This pleases me


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> Get you ! party boy :lol:
> 
> J - I think we are all getting it at the minute ffs :lol: ...talking about ****e at the gym & feeling down here !
> 
> LMAO - I have fond [drunken] memories of Tall Trees !!!!


Someone has to continue partying :beer:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> @Jem, I'm usually pretty good at just blocking comments out but as above, last day or so they've got to me. I think this weekend's cheat (if we're getting one) will be very well timed.
> 
> FPMSL at you shouting at your daughter!!! I was snappy at my dog last night, wouldn't mind but he was pulling me up the hill during cardio so was prob helping me lol
> 
> Tiesto is going to be awesome, it helps we've got 2 gorgeous girls coming with us as well. This pleases me





mick_the_brick said:


> Someone has to continue partying :beer:


Aye, I dont put half the sh!t down in my journal that people spout at me :lol: no one would read my journal anymore - thinking I was a whinging old get! the feelings go as quickly as they come ...

As for the cheat - I just missed my opportunity to find out but I am refraining from comment as my body seems to like where it's at currently :cool2:

Re daughter she was so apologetic ...after I put her outside to eat them - see how good they taste on the doorstep ye dirty rotten crisp cruncher :lol: [i jest btw]

Yes Mick - party on dude :rockon:


----------



## RACK

Did you sniff the packet when she'd finished them hahahahaha

I'll be speaking to Paul tomorrow so will know for sure on the cheat front. Just going to cross my fingers as I step on the scales


----------



## RACK

Shoulders/Triceps

DB press 4 x 15reps (plus 2 light warm up sets)

Seated DB side raise 4 x 15 reps

DB front raise 4 x 15 reps

Machine press FST-7 style

Seated DB shrugs 4 x 15 reps

Straight bar press downs 4 x 15 reps

Skull crushers 3 x 15 reps

Over head rope extensions 3 x 15 reps

Weights were exactly the same so no loss of strength yet again. Followed the session up with 45mins cardio straight after as I knew I'd be rushin later.

Just sat at my mate's now waiting for some girls to turn up and I'm off to watch Tiesto!!

Willget weighed as always tomorrow morning before am cardio


----------



## RACK

After a fantstic night spent dancing for 5 hours I got home, had a couple of hours sleep before getting up, getting weighed and doing cardio.

Weight this morning was 15st 12lb, that's a 6lb loss this week. I was more than pleased with this and so was Paul. Looks like although the bike helped my foot heal up it did hamper my progress.

I'm counting down the minutes to my cheat!!!! Can smell a full roast dinner cooking as I type. I can see me having a pleasure ouver-load when I get sat down in front of it hahahah.

Am cardio done this morning and I've caught up with sleep between meals and pm cardio will be done an hour after my last meal as always.


----------



## 3752

watch those late night mate as lack of sleep hampers fat loss


----------



## FATBOY

hello m8

for some reason certain people always want to see you fail, i think a lot of it boils down to the fact they are jelous that you are acheiving somthing,

you have to be strong nobody said it would be easy ,but you are halfway there m8

look at the people you have behind you and **** the haters buddy


----------



## hilly

great news on the weight loss and enjoy ure cheat u lucky bastard


----------



## hilly

haha it let me put a swear word - test -****


----------



## geordie_paul

good luck mate, been following but havnt commented. i had a similar challenge the first time i competed, it can be done!


----------



## RACK

@Pscarb, late nights are done with now mate. Been phasing them out over the last few weeks due to the reason you state above. The Tiesto gig was my final big one. I'm in bed now for round about 10pm every night now and have been for the past few weeks. Also sleeping for about an hour after I get in from work too. Feeling a lot better for it.

@FATBOY, Defo not going to be easy mate but hey, it wouldn't be as much fun if it wasn't hard  . Thanks for the words too. Oh and we're well over half way, we've got just under 10 weeks to go 

@Hilly, I did indeed feel a lucky barsteward buddy!! To be fair, I nearly face planted the plate hahaha!!

@Geordie_Paul, thanks for popping in Paul and your comments, they're much appreciated mate.

Treat meal was just pure sex!!!! Although I did notice 2 things as eating it; 1, as soon as I started on the carbs I got read hot and sweat was pouring out of me. 2, I can't eat anywhere near what I could, I even left some of it on my plate!! Lucy was very very shocked.

Paul told me not to binge and tbh I couldn't have even if I wanted to. I just physically couldn't get any more food in. Seemed like it was just the kick my metabolism needed too as the rest of the night I was running up stairs!! My mood has picked up a lot too and best of all I've got no bloat. Will be interesting to see how I go in the gym this afternoon with chest and bi's.

All cardio done over the weekend and due to the carbs I slept more than my dog saturday night and most of sunday.

Cardio done this morning too even though I overlaid, well if 6.15am counts as overlaying.........


----------



## Jem

Glad you enjoyed your cheat J

I was not struggling with mine at all tbh ....seems everyone else did ???

Sure I could have eaten more, if more were given to me LMAO ...I was determined!

I paid the price in quad, calf cramps and stomach fit to popping though - very uncomfortable.

I love carbs - I had so much energy on sunday but I did notice a need to drink more water!

anyhoo keep doing watcha doing hun x


----------



## RACK

It was defo worth the 6 week wait lol Think I might go for a giant pizza next time though.

I was really shocked I couldn't stomach more or it. But I was full so knew it was time to leave the table. I didn't have any cramps or anything after but was tired so a lay down was needed.

Glad to ehar you're going well too xXx


----------



## RACK

Chest/Bicep's

Peck-Deck - 4 sets 15 reps

Incline BB press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated or flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Cable x over's 4 sets 15 reps

Seated DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

Standing straight/EZ bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

Good session and strength up a touch. Biggest thing I noticed was the pumps, they were almost painful!! Pleased with today and jsut got cardio left before an early night


----------



## yoohoo1

Hi Rack been quietly following your journal. I started a keto diet today and its murder already, so many cravings so i know just how hard it is. I think you've done extremely well so far and and what your aiming for is possible with the right mindset. Good luck :thumbup1: .


----------



## RACK

Thanks for popping in yoohoo. Yeah the low/no carbs is tough mate but you kinda get used to it after a week or two.

As always cardio done last night and again this morning. Things are going as good as always and to be honest the dieting and training is not a problem at all, the mental side of this is torture though. I'm forever driving myself mad thinking of one thing or another and how saturday morning on the scales will go.

Thing is, I can't give or do anymore than what I am at the min. I've not been slack at any moment as I know, as do most people, I can't afford to put one foot wrong. I tried explaining it to my gf Lucy last night. She was saying about how well I was doing and yeah I've dropped 22lb in 6 weeks which is pretty good. But I'm entering a comp I know I won't win. I'm under no illusion, I wanted to do this to prove to myself I could get ready for a comp, see the prep through and make it up there. That was my main aim. But if anyone else was in my position/condition and had so many people saying "you'll never do it!" would they still do it? I'm not the type of person to back out of anything and I won't start now. I tried to explain it better to her like this.

If I was out and someone came upto me and said "Mike Tyson is out side and he said he's going to spend a night with you gf unless you come out!"

My answer would simply be "Tell him I'm gonna put my knee through that gap in his big teeth, I'll see him in the car park in 2 mins!"

I know I couldn't win, I know I'd get a good thrashing, but I'm damned if I'm backing out!

It's the same with this, as long as I see this prep through to the end and can look in the mirror and be proud of what I've done I'll be one happy RACK, and this is what keeps me going.


----------



## RACK

Back/Rear Delts

Wide grip pull downs 4 x 15

Bent over rows 4 x 15

Close grip pull downs 4 x 15

Partial deads 4 sets x 15 (performed with the bar at just under knee level)

Rope straight arms pull 3 sets x 15

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets x 15

Weights same as last week, but session took it totally out of me yet again. For some strange/sick reason I'd rather do legs than back!!!!

Power nap as soon as I get in from work then cardio to finish the day off.


----------



## dax

You've got a great attitude towards this mate and its that attitude along with your drive and enthusiasm that will give you the results you want, you know at the end of this you will look the best you ever have done.

Keep up the good work buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Cheers Dax. That's the main thing. In 9 and a bit weeks I'll look the best I ever have


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Best way to be mate....

how many weeks left now? 8?


----------



## RACK

9 weeks 4 days left mate. So a foot can not be put wrong!!


----------



## Galtonator

You wont go wrong mate you want it to much. Met are you are in the same boat. Probably arn't going to win but will be the best we have ever been.Go get em tiger


----------



## RACK

This is it mate, it's more of a personal battle with me. As long as I can stand there with and not look out of place then I'll have a big fook off grin on my face and know I've done it 

Cardio done last night then had a good chat with Paul about things. He's happy with progress and the main thing now is to keep it going, which won't be a problem. He likes my attitude and I respect his honesty so hopefully I can have him keep training me well after the prep is over.

Cardio done again this morning and thankfully a day of weights today. Got some good DOMS in upper body so a rest is gratfully appreciated.

And here's another pic to prove I can get lean lol

Taken before my hol in 2008 at 15st 2lb I think


----------



## 54und3r5

Hey Rack, I haven't really commented here before but just wanted to drop in to tell you not to let the negative comments affect your prep. There will always be people in life who will try to pull you down and say you cant do things whether it be in bodybuilding or in your career. It takes a strong willed man to follow through with prep for a show, but it takes even a stronger determined man to come through the prep whilst being antagonised by gym monkeys who keep trying to put you down. Just think of how good you'll look at the end and the look on the faces of the bast ards who told you that you couldn't do it. From your above posts it is evident you have a great attitude and also a great prep coach behind you, all you need to do is stay on the road you are traveling on now and don't let anything stop you from going 1000mph!!! Good luck fella, ill pop in again in a few weeks to see how your progressing :]


----------



## RACK

Thanks for your commments 54und3r5 

Cardio done last night and this morning.

Woke up today in a rancid mood and it seems to have got worse. Not sure what's caused it but I think it's just due to me being a bit bored the last week or so and missing some excitement. I'm guessing this is all part of the prep but it's not just the prep, it's a few aspects of my life. My relationship seems to have lost it's spark (that hasn't gone down too well this morning when I mentioned it), I want a new car etc..... On a good note, since stoppin drinking I've saved the best part of a grand. This has made seriously think about knocking my old drinking habbits on the head for good. Don't get me wrong, I'll have the occasional night on the sause but not 2 twice a week like I was doing before.

Leg session at lunch time and I'm pretty sure that will lift my mood and if it doesn't I'll be too battered to feel pi55ed off hahaha!!!


----------



## hilly

its funny mate once you go without drinking for a while you start to realise you dont miss it at all.

i stoped this time last year when dieting and for the rest of the year maybe drank once a month. even when on holiday for 2 weeks maybe drank 4 times. its a waste of cash and i have just as good of a night not drinkin and probs do better with girls.

chin up mate dnt let the diet effect ure relationship. i no how you feel at the minute im not very sociable at all and really dont have the energy alot of the time to be sociable. it was a nightmare last year when i was in a relationship but you must make the effort or you will regret it later on


----------



## RACK

I know exactly what you mean, I was t total for years then got back into drinking and I can take it or leave it, unfortunatly near my brithday and over xmas and new year, I took it, and took it to a different level!!!! As you say, a total waste of cash. I was more than happy with the once a month thing, so that will prob happen but make it once every 2 months. Plus I really really want a new motor so the cash will just go into that instead.

My gf is fantastic, I really can't fault her. She supports me in everyway with whatever I do and is absolutely stunning. She's busy with her own business at the min though, so working 12 hours a day, we finally get to see each other about 9pm and by that time we're both straight to bed, only thing is we both just drop straight off. I miss the excitement we used to have and doing things together. Hopefully it's just a phase and it will pass.

Anyway, rant over


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> My gf is fantastic, I really can't fault her. She supports me in everyway with whatever I do and is absolutely stunning. She's busy with her own business at the min though, so working 12 hours a day, we finally get to see each other about 9pm and by that time we're both straight to bed, only thing is we both just drop straight off. I miss the excitement we used to have and doing things together. Hopefully it's just a phase and it will pass.
> 
> Anyway, rant over


unfortunately mate this happens to many when dieting, your diet and the way it is designed will definitely cause the spark to dim but it is temporary and will be worth it.....or you could just get married then their is no spark to lose :thumb:


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA, I know mate. I knew things would go a little dim and expected it. I think it's just suddenly hit me. Plus with Lucy being so busy she's feeling the same. As for the "M" word, no chance of that one yet


----------



## 3752

call me later buddy.....


----------



## RACK

Will do mate, I've just got a quick meeting to go to but will drop you a text to see when's best for you.


----------



## RACK

Quads/Hams/Calf's

Leg extensions 4 x 15 reps

Leg press PSCARB style

Leg extensions FST-7

Lying leg curl PSCARB style

Walking lunges 10 steps per leg

Seated calf raise (full stretch)

25 reps - 15 sec rest

25 reps - 15 sec rest

20 reps - 10 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

Absolutely dead today after this. Had to admit defeat a little and drop 10kg from the leg press as form wasn't the best but far better once the weight was lowered.

Can't wait to have cardio done and dusted later!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

"L"

"M"

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Boy - you have a whole alphabet of issues  !

I'm in the 2 O clock slump as we speak ...usually passes at about 4 

Legs over for another week :thumbup1:

I'm finding it hard to maintain a relationship with anyone other than the kids and 2 close friends tbh even sacked the training partner off 3 days this week so far so I dread to think how I would be if I was still living with the ex ...probably a complete nightmare !

Go easy on her though eh J - it's you not her :laugh:

Aye meant to say as well - go and buy her some flowers [dont care if she doesnt like them] - it's the gesture that counts :thumb:


----------



## RACK

The issues are from having my heart broke many a time Jem, yes I did have one once lol

I'm over the slump now. Mine comes about 12, just in time for training.

I think it's just because we both have other priorities at the min. I'm doing this and Lucy is working nearly 12 hours a day, 6 days a week plus trying to sort new premises to move her business. At first it was all about meeting up with each other and having loadsa fun, but we're both just tired out now. I had to say something to her today as if not I'd have just kept it quiet and things would've got worse, I'd have stopped talking and just ended up hurtin her a lot more by just walking away.

Trust me, I really do know it's me and not her. I'll gladly take 100% of the blame for this one


----------



## 3752

good because some would say i was to blame


----------



## RACK

No mate not at all. I knew how the prep would make me feel and I explained this to Lucy as soon as we got together. She's cool with


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> The issues are from having my heart broke many a time Jem, yes I did have one once lol
> 
> I'm over the slump now. Mine comes about 12, just in time for training.
> 
> I think it's just because we both have other priorities at the min. I'm doing this and Lucy is working nearly 12 hours a day, 6 days a week plus trying to sort new premises to move her business. At first it was all about meeting up with each other and having loadsa fun, but we're both just tired out now. I had to say something to her today as if not I'd have just kept it quiet and things would've got worse, I'd have stopped talking and just ended up hurtin her a lot more by just walking away.
> 
> Trust me, I really do know it's me and not her. I'll gladly take 100% of the blame for this one


I know you have a heart J and from various things you have told me - she sounds like a keeper [and I know you think this too despite the boy talk LOL!] 

I dont mean to be harsh - but you're a northerner so I know you can take it, I only speak as per my own attitude at the moment !

:whistling: Only under our breath, first thing, every morning Paul :lol:


----------



## RACK

Not harsh at all Em, it's true I do like a laugh/giggle and the odd boy speak but I know Lucy's a good egg and know that all the stuff I put down yesterday is just due to us both having other priorities at the min and both being tired. The phase will pass 

Feeling far better today than I was yesterday, so a good start.

Cardio last night was a bit strange, I got half way through then felt a little euphoric, intial thought were that I might have gone a bit hypo due to leg training earlier in the day? I could be well off though. I slowed the pace for 5 mins and all was fine, so picked it back up, got home and got in the shower.

Cardio done this morning and had to extend the route as I was cracking on pretty quick. Shoulders and Tri's at lunch and I've got a mate supposed to be meetin me there as my cousin (who's my usual training partner) is away in Chicago.

Weigh in tomorrow and then posing practice. Pics will be up as soon as I get back. Keep all you fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya,

Just thought I would drop by and offer cyber support for your prep and a smile  . Words aren't my strong point at the moment. Can't offer any advice really (not very good am I lol)

Nice you have support from g/f which is fab.

err think thats all

T x


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the smile betty, right back at ya  x


----------



## RACK

Shoulders/Triceps

DB press 4 x 15reps (plus 2 light warm up sets)

Seated DB side raise 4 x 15 reps

DB front raise 4 x 15 reps

Machine press FST-7 style

Seated DB shrugs 4 x 15 reps

Straight bar press downs 4 x 15 reps

Skull crushers 3 x 15 reps

Over head rope extensions 3 x 15 reps

Slight drop in strength today and I got the face on about it big time. This set me off in a vicious circle of being mad with myself for not being stronger, then mad cos I couldn't push myself any harder cos I just had nothing left. I'm kinda half chuckling at myself for getting so mad and spitting the dummy out. Is it possible to kick the sh1t outta yourself haha?!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Shoulders/Triceps
> 
> DB press 4 x 15reps (plus 2 light warm up sets)
> 
> Seated DB side raise 4 x 15 reps
> 
> DB front raise 4 x 15 reps
> 
> Machine press FST-7 style
> 
> Seated DB shrugs 4 x 15 reps
> 
> Straight bar press downs 4 x 15 reps
> 
> Skull crushers 3 x 15 reps
> 
> Over head rope extensions 3 x 15 reps
> 
> Slight drop in strength today and I got the face on about it big time. This set me off in a vicious circle of being mad with myself for not being stronger, then mad cos I couldn't push myself any harder cos I just had nothing left. I'm kinda half chuckling at myself for getting so mad and spitting the dummy out. Is it possible to kick the sh1t outta yourself haha?!


Now then mardy bum ...so you've got the face on ...

Deja Vu or what  

youtube it whilst you try btw :lol:


----------



## RACK

I know, was in a good mood this morning too. Highlight of the day is that my car's going to be repaired later and I've got a brand new Mk6 golf to drive about in. Plus think I'm defo treating myself to a truck once the prep is done.

HAHAHAHA Funny you should mention that. I've been in youtube on my phone all morning (it's barred at work). Found a top tiesto tune that I'd forgot about

Type in "Tiesto" and "Back in your head." Not sure if it's your thing but I "L" it!!!!


----------



## kawikid

I've been following a mock kinda prep thing along side all these competitive journals. Makes me feel involved. :lol:

Starting to understand the diet feelings. I dont know how you guys do it. Bugger this. I'm going back to higher carbs and just gonna hammer the cardio. At least then i feel good.

Tried to Ronseal the fences today. Spend 2hours with a brush. Lost it, drove the B&Q and bought one of those spray thingys for fences. Came back and was in such a foul mood i just filled it up and sprayed everything. The dog now has a nice San Tropez tan.:laugh: The grass, bins, slabs.... all stained medium oak. Even got next doors bbq, some of their wall and a good bit of their windows. Had to jump the fence with a wet towel and get it cleaned before they got home..... which pi$$ed me off even more coz i knew it was happening, but was so crabbit i just kept on spraying.

TBH if i'd just opened the tub and threw it in the air it would have been a tidier job than the hollocaust thats out there now.


----------



## willsey4

Just seen this.

Good luck mate. Am currently prepping myself for the Nabba South East.

You doing the first timers as I couldnt see what class you were doing?


----------



## RACK

@kiwikid, carbs???? what are they mate haha

@willsey, cheers mate, hoping to do the first timers also. We'll see though in the next 9 weeks.

Only a 1lb drop this week so as you can imagine my mood wasn't the best. I've calmed down somewhat but just gotta get my head down and get on with things.

Weight is now 15st 11lb

Cheered up a bit as started putting a routine together so I can make sure it's nailed if I get on stage. Funniest part is, I video'd it and due to me being into music I have to always follow the beat of the tune I'm listening too. Trust foooooking JLS to come on as I started hahahahaha!!! I know for sure I defo won't be posing to "one shot" !!!!

Here's the pics from earlier.


----------



## Jem

Biggest difference yet J

Just goes to show the scales arent always the most accurate measure [which makes me happy]

Real difference on the stomach & chest from the previous pics hun

Well done !


----------



## RACK

Thanks babeeeeeeeeee  x

The video I took looks better but no way am I uploading that haha


----------



## hilly

definatly making improvements each week mate maybe adding muscle as well which would explain the lack of weight drop


----------



## FATBOY

A pound of fat gone is all good m8

its going to slow a down at some point .

your poses are improving as is your physique so its all good


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey bud

1lb in a head scratcher, must be so for paul too lol.

its one of those things, you have a great week (6lbs last week), keep the formula the same (give or take clen/eca dosage) yet the same results are not achieved.

Your body's way of saying "wtf are you really trying to do with me??!" 

6 weeks out i was here at my 1st show, look at your pics.

I know there's not much difference.... chill winston, you have more time (16 weeks to my 12 weeks)

keep focused...no fcking about


----------



## RACK

@hilly, cheers mate. We'll just keep things going as they are, 100%

@FATBOY, posing still needs some work, mainly on how my legs are sat. As Paul mentioned, it looks like I'm about to sit down. But I'm getting better.

@IB, Cheers for that mate, and the texts the other day. I think that's the condition you were in when we met up at the expo.

I'm just panicing a bit as only 9 weeks left. Had a word with Paul over the weekend and we're going to make the decision to get on stage or not in 7 weeks time.

Cardio has now been increased to 1 hour twice a day. All cardio and meals spot on as always over the weekend.


----------



## RACK

Chest/Bicep's

Peck-Deck - 4 sets 15 reps

Incline BB press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated or flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Cable x over's 4 sets 15 reps

Seated DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

Standing straight/EZ bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

Stength up a little and went up a bit more after an argument with the gf.


----------



## dax

Posing looking better in the last shots mate, what weight are you looking to come down to by show day or are you just judging it by how you look?

Nothing better than an argument before you train for strength gains IMO lol:laugh:

Keep up the good work bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

tren-a

the 'a' stands for arguments


----------



## RACK

Thanks Dax, I was thinking about the 13 and half stone mark but we'll just have to wait and see.

@IB, FPMSL!!!!! She just hit a nerve today mate, my reply was "here's an idea for you, get fooked!" there wasn't even an "x" on the end of the text, yes I really was that mad


----------



## RACK

Cardio done last night and this morning I've had to extend my route even more. The new trainers are magic I think lol Had an early night last night but am still shattered this morning. Had a proper head scratching moment this morning too. I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and I seem to have changed quite a bit since saturdays pics, how and why I really have no idea???

DOMS in chest and bi's so happy with that and will be training Back/Rear Delts at lunch with sunbed session after work and cardio about 7pm


----------



## hilly

sounds like things are moving along well. what trainers did you get? im going to get some myself today as feet are in bits lol


----------



## RACK

Got some Adidas mate, not sure of the exact one's but I'll try and find out. Cushioning on them is really good and my feet are starting to heal up quick so I no longer look like I've been shuffling along over cheese grators


----------



## kawikid

I've ran for 10 years in Mizuno Wave Riders. On my 11th set. If you've got a neutral gait try them. Light as a feather and super supportive. Just dont do heavy squats or leg press etc in them as it really kills the cusioning in them after a while.


----------



## Jem

kawikid said:


> I've ran for 10 years in Mizuno Wave Riders. On my 11th set. If you've got a neutral gait try them. Light as a feather and super supportive. Just dont do heavy squats or leg press etc in them as it really kills the cusioning in them after a while.


Bit of a hijack but ...

Kawi- They're good, but only for running dont you think ? Most ugly trainers on the market as well Mizunos  ...I would also hazard a guess at Rack being slightly flat footed so not a neutral gait....but I could be wrong :lol:

[Dont mind me J - just talking about your feet ... :whistling: ]

I prefer Asics but at the end of the day I come back to addidas everytime but if out walking avec le doglet [which he is] ...New Balance all the way:thumb:

So finished being a mardy @rse yet or what J?


----------



## kawikid

Running, walking, bike, treadmill. They'll make it easier for everything. Rack's got his new trainers now so it was more for Hilly.

Tbh, finding the perfect trainer for you does wonders. Dont bother abount the fashion.

My gf changed to Brooks trainers as she overprognates. They look sh1t, but her cardio has came on wonders. No more shin splints, sore arches and knees. Function over fashion.


----------



## RACK

Good guess Jem, my feet aren't just slightly flat footed they're like fooking kippers!!!

I was going to get some Mizuno ones but tbh I wasn't going to spend £80 on them. Got these Adidas for £28 and they are easily on par with the Reebok one's I used to use for running when I was fighting and they were twice the price.


----------



## RACK

As for being a mardy a55, I'm pretty chilled today. I was pretty mad up til about 8pm last night though but calmed down eventually. I can have a bit of a temper and snap without realising. Yesterday I just snapped. We'll prob try and talk things out later but will just see how it goes.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Good guess Jem, my feet aren't just slightly flat footed they're like fooking kippers!!!
> 
> I was going to get some Mizuno ones but tbh I wasn't going to spend £80 on them. Got these Adidas for £28 and they are easily on par with the Reebok one's I used to use for running when I was fighting and they were twice the price.


LOL at kippers J :lol:

I do find it worth spending the money tbh [and no kawi, never concerned with the fashion aspect myself] and I do go and have a gait test done every so often as I underpronate. Birmingham Runner even let you go out for a run in them to test them out before you decide if you want to buy.

Brooks Beasts are great for the heavier chap with flat feet btw

Anyhoo - off topic apologies J

I love my little reebok booties for weight sessions - they're battered to death...except now ...and all these little chavs keep appearing in brightly coloured ones with multi coloured laces :confused1: I'm old - I must be :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

john, missus cant make it up for your show as she's working that weekend but i'll be coming up still 

I'll book the hotel when you reach the 2 week decision point.

Jem... i'm counting on mass cake'age


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> john, missus cant make it up for your show as she's working that weekend but i'll be coming up still
> 
> I'll book the hotel when you reach the 2 week decision point.
> 
> Jem... i'm counting on mass cake'age


I said so didnt I :lol: - Bring it on


----------



## RACK

No worries on the highjack, as for training wear, seen as I go on my lunch I'm always rocking, my baggy work jeans, work polo shirt and my good old Adidas Shell Toes 

@IB, sorry to hear that mate, but glad you're still coming up. I shall have a cheesecake for ya  You'll be the first to know on the 2 weeks mark


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> No worries on the highjack, as for training wear, seen as I go on my lunch I'm always rocking, my baggy work jeans, work polo shirt and my good old Adidas Shell Toes
> 
> @IB, sorry to hear that mate, but glad you're still coming up. I shall have a cheesecake for ya  *You'll be the first to know on the 2 weeks mark*


Ahem  can I be 10th please :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

I'll put the text to both of you so you're both the first to get it (IB the "X" on the end will be for Jem  )


----------



## RACK

Back/Rear Delts

Wide grip pull downs 4 x 15

Bent over rows 4 x 15

Close grip pull downs 4 x 15

Partial deads 4 sets x 15 (performed with the bar at just under knee level)

Rope straight arms pull 3 sets x 15

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets x 15

Good session and absolutely tired out now. Need to get home and have a power nap before final meal and cardio.


----------



## RACK

Cardio done last night and was a right pain as had a nose bleed for most of it, so constantly sniffing up so I didn't get it all over me. Earlyish night had as was talking quite a bit (was also talking in my sleep too, bad times!!!!!!)

Up and out the door early for this morning's cardio.

Something else I've noticed over last few days is that my metabolism seems to have gone through the roof. About thursday it slowed down a lot, got to sunday and it picked back up a bit and yesterday and monday all I was doing was running to the toilet, sweating or hungry.

Rest day today from lifting so might work my lunch at dinner and leave early.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> I'll put the text to both of you so you're both the first to get it (IB the "X" on the end will be for Jem  )


tart :lol:


----------



## RACK

Ok mate, I'll leave an "X" on for you too hahaha. I'm suprised you didn't get one sent the other day as I was texting you, lucy, and a girl friend (not a bit on the side or DLS I have to add lol)


----------



## Ak_88

Surprise surprise, i come in here and you're talking about kisses and birds, it's only a matter of time till the cardigans come out!

As you were


----------



## RACK

FPMSL!!!! You're timing is fantastic mate


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> tart :lol:


^^^what he said :whistling:

we can't both be wrong can we ?


----------



## RACK

I keep telling ya, I'm very selective


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I keep telling ya, I'm very selective


I will guard my kisses like a prized possession then .... :lol:

erm ..anything happening re training in here :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Rack, glad thing are going on track. Hm not n sweaty...nose bleeds is that cause of high blood pressure?? might be worth getting it checked out :thumbup1: Keep up good work.

My metabilisim is just fckd at the moment lol sweats n running to loo aswell (might be antibioits and roids) lol my knees leak when im just sitting watching the tv pmsl, kids think its hilarious :whistling:

T x


----------



## RACK

@Jem, yeah not everyone gets an "X" unless I'm drunk lol As for training, it's wednesday so rest day 

@betty, Blood pressure is in normal range. Always had probs with my nose, had it cortorised but due to it being broke countless times every now and then it just bleeds. Got it banged a bit monday night, but that's not a story for here......

The sweats I don't mind too much, it's the running..... I'm scared of going too fast and ending up catabolic hahahahaha


----------



## Bettyboo

RACK said:


> @Jem, yeah not everyone gets an "X" unless I'm drunk lol As for training, it's wednesday so rest day
> 
> @betty, Blood pressure is in normal range. Always had probs with my nose, had it cortorised but due to it being broke countless times every now and then it just bleeds. Got it banged a bit monday night, but that's not a story for here......
> 
> The sweats I don't mind too much, it's the running..... I'm scared of going too fast and ending up catabolic hahahahaha


pmsl @ catabolic :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

RACK said:


> Ok mate, I'll leave an "X" on for you too hahaha. I'm suprised you didn't get one sent the other day as I was texting you, lucy, and a girl friend (not a bit on the side or DLS I have to add lol)


Not "petal"? Go on...I dares ya 

You have cracking calves [email protected] *shakes fist*


----------



## RACK

Don't start that again hahaha

My calves are the only bit I like, I'm cracking from the knee down 

All cardio done and dusted last night and this morning. Relationship still doesn't look too sparkling but hey, sh1t happens.

Leg day today and my cousin is now back from his holiday and making his come back to the gym, on leg day of all days hahaha! He shall be punished!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Don't start that again hahaha
> 
> My calves are the only bit I like,* I'm cracking from the knee down*
> 
> All cardio done and dusted last night and this morning. Relationship still doesn't look too sparkling but hey, sh1t happens.
> 
> Leg day today and my cousin is now back from his holiday and making his come back to the gym, on leg day of all days hahaha! He shall be punished!


Morning chick,

PMSL ...I like my toes; so for me ..ankle down :thumb:

woohoo legs day :laugh:...done mine mwahahaha...enjoy !

what food you on now - any carbs in there at all ?


----------



## RACK

It's either that line that gets used or if someone comments about me I reply with

"you think I look good now, you should see me with the lights off, I'm AWESOME!"

As for your toes, they've gotta be either french pedicure or black! THIS IS A MUST FOR ALL GF'S AND DLS'S hahahaha

I enjoy leg day in a sick way, I know I've only got about 7 of these left now so have to make them count.

Still same food hun, I prob get about 30g carbs a day but from indirect sources so still no proper ones if you catch my drift. It's doing the trick though.

Wierdest thing is I'm not even craving a cheat. Head is proper back in the game now!!!!


----------



## RACK

Quads/Hams/Calf's

Leg extensions 4 x 15 reps

Leg press PSCARB style

Leg extensions FST-7

Lying leg curl PSCARB style

Walking lunges 10 steps per leg

Seated calf raise (full stretch)

25 reps - 15 sec rest

25 reps - 15 sec rest

20 reps - 10 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

15 reps - 5 sec rest

Best leg session yet. Weights has hardly budged since starting the the prep (drop on leg press but only due to sloppy form). Got some Prodigy on in the car on the way down, got every horrible nasty thought I could find in my head and ragged the sh1t out of myself! Good times!

Then came the stairs and the walk to the car..... Bad times!


----------



## RACK

Cardio was pretty ok last night as my legs still didn't feel like my own from the session earlier. This morning I was a few mins off my usual pace due to DOMS.

Body seems to have changed for the better from last week so we'll see what the scales say tomorrow morning. Also I'm off to meet Pscarb tomorrow at Olympic gym after a seminar there for a face to face with him to see what he thinks. If anyone reading this will be there, I'll be the fat lad stood next to Paul about 5pm-ish lol

Delts and Tri's at lunch time.


----------



## maccer

good luck keep doing what you are doing mate!! you will get there


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Cardio was pretty ok last night as my legs still didn't feel like my own from the session earlier. This morning I was a few mins off my usual pace due to DOMS.
> 
> Body seems to have changed for the better from last week so we'll see what the scales say tomorrow morning. Also I'm off to meet Pscarb tomorrow at Olympic gym after a seminar there for a face to face with him to see what he thinks. If anyone reading this will be there, I'll be the fat lad stood next to Paul about 5pm-ish lol
> 
> Delts and Tri's at lunch time.


say hi to the lil fella for me :lol:


----------



## RACK

Will do buddy


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Cardio was pretty ok last night as my legs still didn't feel like my own from the session earlier. This morning I was a few mins off my usual pace due to DOMS.
> 
> Body seems to have changed for the better from last week so we'll see what the scales say tomorrow morning. Also I'm off to meet Pscarb tomorrow at Olympic gym after a seminar there for a face to face with him to see what he thinks. If anyone reading this will be there, I'll be the fat lad stood next to Paul about 5pm-ish lol
> 
> Delts and Tri's at lunch time.


You kept that one feckin quiet didnt you :confused1:

I insist ...no.....demand that you meet me ! I will be getting in at 6 :thumb:

If you scarper - there is gonna be trouble !


----------



## RACK

I only arranged it last night about 10pm with Paul, was going to text ya today saying I'd be in there tomorrow after the seminar.

I'll hang about the gym for ya, I'll be eating at 6pm haha.

As if I'd upset you, you're taller than me!!!!!


----------



## RACK

@maccer, sorry mate didn't see your post, thanks for the comment


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I only arranged it last night about 10pm with Paul, was going to text ya today saying I'd be in there tomorrow after the seminar.
> 
> I'll hang about the gym for ya, I'll be eating at 6pm haha.
> 
> As if I'd upset you, you're taller than me!!!!!


Got me days mixed up ! Saturday yes ? thought you meant today - will see you then - are you coming out to eat with us then ?


----------



## RACK

No hun (just put this in your journal hahahaha). Paul asked me that last night. I'll be there for a while and to show my face (although not sure if that's a good thing) but I have plans Saturday night, so will have to be on my way after meeting and greating.


----------



## RACK

Shoulders/Triceps

DB press 4 x 15reps (plus 2 light warm up sets)

Seated DB side raise 4 x 15 reps

DB front raise 4 x 15 reps

Machine press FST-7 style

Seated DB shrugs 4 x 15 reps

Straight bar press downs 4 x 15 reps

Skull crushers 3 x 15 reps

Over head rope extensions 3 x 15 reps

Strength up slightly this week so pleased. Training partner back too.

Will write some more when I get a min but a rush job has just come in at work. Just what I want on a friday afternoon!!!!!!


----------



## Rebus

RACK said:


> It's either that line that gets used or if someone comments about me I reply with
> 
> "you think I look good now, you should see me with the lights off, I'm AWESOME!"
> 
> As for your toes, they've gotta be either french pedicure or black! THIS IS A MUST FOR ALL GF'S AND DLS'S hahahaha
> 
> I enjoy leg day in a sick way, I know I've only got about 7 of these left now so have to make them count.
> 
> Still same food hun, I prob get about 30g carbs a day but from indirect sources so still no proper ones if you catch my drift. It's doing the trick though.
> 
> Wierdest thing is I'm not even craving a cheat. Head is proper back in the game now!!!!


Hey Rack, are you not struggling energy wise with so few carbs?? Im assuming its just protein and fats with whatever carbs come along with that...maybe a little veg....?


----------



## RACK

I get a little tired always around training time mate but tbh I'm fine with it. I have a bit of veg with last 2 meals (which are protein and veg only, no fats) but I really hate the stuff so it just gets rammed down.


----------



## RACK

Gpt weighed yesterday morning before cardio as always and this week saw a 5lb drop.

Down to 15st 6lb now so that's 28lb off in 8 weeks

All cardio and food 100% over the weekend as per usual.

Went to meet Paul at Olympic gym for a face to face at the half way point. Walked in and the gym is fantastic. Was greeted by Elfintan and said hi to a few people off the boards and chatted with a few too, I'm sorry if I saw you but didn't much, I can get pretty shy infront of lots of women in gym clothes  (I'll pop into people's journal's and say hi in there).

Paul came up and we had a chat, then he got me to strip down to my undercarckers! Thankfully this was around the corner away from all the ladies.

He reckons I'm not as bad as he thought I'd be and have changed a lot since last pics put up and chest and arms are looking well.

I'm happy with this and looking forward to what the next 8 weeks bring.

A change in training is happening next week so I'l put them on here as soon as I know. Was good to see Paul in the flesh so he could get a clear pic of where we are at the min. Put my mind at ease a lot too.


----------



## ElfinTan

RACK said:


> Gpt weighed yesterday morning before cardio as always and this week saw a 5lb drop.
> 
> Down to 15st 6lb now so that's 28lb off in 8 weeks
> 
> All cardio and food 100% over the weekend as per usual.
> 
> Went to meet Paul at Olympic gym for a face to face at the half way point. Walked in and the gym is fantastic. Was greeted by Elfintan and said hi to a few people off the boards and chatted with a few too, I'm sorry if I saw you but didn't much, I can get pretty shy infront of lots of women in gym clothes  (I'll pop into people's journal's and say hi in there).
> 
> Paul came up and we had a chat, then he got me to strip down to my undercarckers! Thankfully this was around the corner away from all the ladies.
> 
> He reckons I'm not as bad as he thought I'd be and have changed a lot since last pics put up and chest and arms are looking well.
> 
> I'm happy with this and looking forward to what the next 8 weeks bring.
> 
> A change in training is happening next week so I'l put them on here as soon as I know. Was good to see Paul in the flesh so he could get a clear pic of where we are at the min. Put my mind at ease a lot too.


Well just remember to come and train here some time! And you were lucky, we usually get our lads to strip off in their undercrackers in the ladies changing rooms....no seriously we do as we have opposing mirrors so back and fron can be see! :whistling:


----------



## hilly

sounds like things are moving along nicely congrats mate


----------



## RACK

@tan, as soon as I get some free time I'll defo be popping down, and straight into those ladies changing rooms 

@hilly, last week or so mate things have gone pretty fast. I'm enjoying it lots

Cardio done and dusted yesterday, although last night and this morning was a little tough as I brought 2 of yesterday's 6 meals back up. Not sure why, just felt a little dodgy in my stomach. Doesn't feel as bad today so will see how it goes.

Chest and bi's at lunch and I'm hoping I get my car back before lunch so I can get to the gym otherwise I'll had to train at work and modify the session slightly as we don't have a cable station here.


----------



## RACK

Got the new training from Paul earlier. Turns out monday is now chest and abs day

Chest and Abs:

Pec deck - 4 sets

Smith machine Incline press - 4 sets (make the 3rd set be your heavy set then half the weight and do as many reps as you can without a spot until failure)

Seated flat press - 4 sets

Incline DB flyes - 3 sets

Cable-X-Overs - FST-7

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Rep range is now 10-12 so a bit more weight could be put on, this helped my ego a touch too. I know you're not supposed to have one but it felt good adding a few more kg's on

Defo going to be sore tomorrow though!!!


----------



## RACK

Cadio done at 7pm last night and at 530am this morning, 60mins both sessions. Left foot is in bits again, not really slowing me down but very painful. It's a bit tough at for the first 10mins of walking but then it's barable.

Back/traps/calves at lunch time.


----------



## 3752

is it blisters john??


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, although feels a lot deeper than a blister if you get what I mean.


----------



## RACK

Back and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Seated row with rope attachment - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

One arm DB row - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Close grip pull downs - 3 sets

Seated DB shrugs - 4 sets

Straight arm Rope pullover FST-7

Standing Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

Really good session although head has gone today for some reason, just can't concentrate on anything. Going to call and get some blister platers later to see if this helps the foot.


----------



## 3752

tesco's do a blister plaster that is a soft gel type plaster i use it when i get the blisters from cardio


----------



## RACK

I've just made a call and had someone pick me some up now mate


----------



## hilly

rack are you walking on pavement or grass? Ive had to pull out old work boots as was killing my feet in trainers and have found trying to stick to grass is easier on my feet and keeps my heart rate up nicely.

tell you what walking around with my 40lb weight vest on makes me not ever want to be 17 stone lmao


----------



## RACK

I'm on the pavements mate. The problem stems from when I started doin cardio in a battered pair of trainers. I've always walked/run on the streets and never had a prob, they've just not had chance to heal properly. I can put up with it, just gets a bit painful every now and then.

I was thinking of getting one of those weight vests myself as like the sound of them. Trust me mate, walking round at over 17st isn't fun lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

compeed ftw!


----------



## the machine

Great log, when will you be doing the next round of pics. First time logs are the best a real experience! How much do you have to come off in the next 7 weeks?


----------



## RACK

@GB, Some of that has just been purchased although foot has magically healed over night?????? 

@The Machine, thanks for popping in mate. Next lot of pics will be up on Saturday. Paul reckons a good 20 or so pounds need to come off so if I can keep the rate I'm going it should be bang on target.

Cardio was a pain with the foot last night, woke up this morning and all the pain is gone?????? Not bothered about how or why but cardio earlier was far better, even though it was chucking it down.

Got arms today and it's worked out pretty well, I'm on a fork lift truck course today (been driving it 13 years so unless they show me how to jump a few cars on it I'm pretty sure I'll p1ss it!), so will be training in the works gym. This will no doubt wind people up from here as I'll be there in my normal clothes while they're all in brand new shorts and vests........ Funny how their clothes are the only things that have changed in the time they've been going there (ooooooo bit bitchy but hey)


----------



## FATBOY

hello m8

good to see its all going well


----------



## Unit_69

sounds like things are going well mate, keep at it

How do you find the seated shrugs in comparison to standing? I usually do DB shrugs with arms at side and Smith shrugs with a narrower grip in front

Tried the PScarb leg press after reading your journal a few weeks back, it is pretty awesome!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Even if your delicate footsies have healed up whack some compeed on them, this'll protect them from the trudging. Prevention = better than cure.

Request for video of your forklift jumping cars.


----------



## RACK

@fatboy, this week has gone great mate. Last few weeks was really doubting myself now I'm just cracking on. Really enjoying the prep.

@Unit, thanks mate. Not quite sure on the shrugs mate as it's been a very long time since I've not done them seated. I get a really good contraction with the DB's though.

As for leg press Pscarb style, it's just brutal but I really really enjoy it in a sick way.

@GB, you make a very valid point Miss Bunny and one I shall be following. The sore feet have been a re-occurring prob so need to take every step I can (get the pun  ) to stop them getting bad again.

The trainer wouldn't let me jump cars, but I did doughnut it haha

Arms:

Rope press-down 4 sets

Skull crushers 4 sets

V-Bar overhead exstensions - 3 sets

Standing EZ curl - 3 sets

Incline DB curl - 3 sets

DB Preacher Curls - 3 sets


----------



## RACK

Due to rushing on the course yesterday I didn't really get chance to go on about arm session. Feels good having a seperate session for arms, not done this in a while and tbh my arms are a real weak spot I feel. Got really good pumps and veins were making them selves known so it got a grin from me.

Cardio done again last night and as always this morning and was pain free *****look away now if you don't fancy reading a mardy/down bit***** Really hit the wall so to speak last night. Had felt pretty good most of the day but half way through cardio everything just seemed to drain out of me and all the negative feelings came back. Am I big enough? Will I get lean enough? Blah blah blah. It's so strange as I have/am enjoying everything about this prep, and am finding it truely fasinating but the feelings and emotions I'm going through are crazy. I didn't feel this insecure at Xmas time and was pushing near 18st!!!! I was shopping the other night and saw a bloke who was clearly a BB'er and was huge, it made me want to put everything down and go home cos he was bigger than me, how stupid is that!!!! The thing is, I know how crazy it sounds.... One thing that I am glad of though is that it's made me realise I really want to carry this on, there were thoughts of me giving MMA a try after the prep but they have just vanished. I want to be big, I want to be lean and I want to compete again. I want people to look at me and think "Ooooo he's too big!"

I'm sure I'll pick up again in the next few days, just gets a bit hard every now and then. This is why I've been a bit quiet on the forums too. Plus being exhausted doesn't really help the mental state *****done*****

Got delts and abs at lunch time and session will be as below and reps 10-12;

Seated machine press - 4 sets

Seated Side laterals 4 sets

Seated DB press 4 sets

Standing front raise with a straight bar 3 sets

Reverse peck deck - 3 sets

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Not sure if I'll be able to get back on after session as going for 2 hours work on my tattoo, but if I can I'll pop back on later.


----------



## hilly

no how ure feeling mate, a good friend of mine is doing the same show as me but diff class and he is a good 18 n a half stone and everytime the fcker is around me i feel like a small child.

dont worry chin up not long left then we can both have productive off seasons and get massive


----------



## RACK

JESUS 18 and half st!!!! I wanna be that big!

That's exactly what I'm thinking mate, I know I'm kinda planning too far ahead maybe but after the show I'm gonna have a small rebound for 6 weeks, then I'm off to Ibiza for a week (during this week I might not even drink as I'm really not interested in it anymore), after that I will be gaining some decent size, and not making the same mistake I made at xmas time.


----------



## the machine

Keep going Rack i am sure that the north east novice standard wont be s bad as you think and you will be fine, you will always pll yourself to pieces or you wouldnt havethe motivation to be doing all the training!

How is the routine goig do you have your music sorted bet 90 seconds will fly by when your up there!


----------



## Unit_69

Will give the seated shrugs a wee go anyway, see how I get on

Regarding your negative feelings mate, prob very easy for me to say but I would try and dismiss them as much as possible. Based on what you have said throughout this journal you are under no illusions about where you are and have no real expectations to win the comp. The focus for you I think from what you've said is to come in the best condition that you can. Therefore, thoughts of not being big enough don't really apply, as it's big enough for what? You are certainly big enough to actually compete and present a good physique. Big enough to win, maybe not but then you were never expecting to win anyway. And in terms of being lean enough, sounds like you are doing your upmost to be in the best condition you can be!

So think positive, as I said though prob easy for me to say!


----------



## Jem

Least you know it's normal to feel like that J :thumb:

[well I feel the same and I'm normal ...arent I :whistling: ?]

I'm just doing it ...stepping up the pace on the cross trainer and believing I will get there. I cannot look at other people or compare - it kills me :lol:

Thinking of trying out a blindfold in the gym actually .... as well as ipod ...

But man...me cravings at the minute are a p!ss take - how hard is it

I WANT CHOCOLATE ....never wanted it more in my life ! Forgotten all about sexy time and adrenalin rushes and even shopping ...I just want ice cream and chocolate


----------



## RACK

I know what you mean mate, and no I'm under no illusions what so ever, I knew it wasn't going to be easy and knew what I was taking on. It's just the head games that get to you a bit.


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> Least you know it's normal to feel like that J :thumb:
> 
> [well I feel the same and I'm normal ...arent I :whistling: ?]
> 
> I'm just doing it ...stepping up the pace on the cross trainer and believing I will get there. I cannot look at other people or compare - it kills me :lol:
> 
> Thinking of trying out a blindfold in the gym actually .... as well as ipod ...
> 
> But man...me cravings at the minute are a p!ss take - how hard is it
> 
> I WANT CHOCOLATE ....never wanted it more in my life ! Forgotten all about sexy time and adrenalin rushes and even shopping ...I just want ice cream and chocolate


Yeah, everyone doing it has said the same feelings so I know it's kinda normal 

I'm not craving anything at the min, feeling pretty tried out though and as said this morning I was really struggling with cardio.

Sexytime is on the back burner, but few other things are going off in that dept too (really not for here though!!!)


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I know what you mean mate, and no I'm under no illusions what so ever, I knew it wasn't going to be easy and knew what I was taking on. It's just the head games that get to you a bit.


tis a funny old game - when they say you cannot understand how hard it is until you have done it .....it's so true !

Will be easier next time around though as we know what to expect :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Never a truer word spoken!!!! Everyone thinks and says "Oh it's just a diet, how hard can it be" It's the mental side that is the worst part. I said to someone yesterday "I'm over 15st yet am tiny! I've lost 2 stone yet I'm still fat!" it's a constant mind game. It kinda makes it easier when you see other people going through it and you know that everyone who does this feels like it.

I mentioned it on MT earlier about me being insecure, yes I play up to the camera when out of for facebook, but it's easier acting like a poser than someone asking you why you always hide away from the camera and having to tell them the reasons why.

You've met me, and know that, yeah I'm cheeky and mostly have a big grin on my face, but I keep myself very quiet and am nothin like some people would think. I was bricking it walking into that gym saturday. I was going to see my coach who's a top BB'er, at a top BB'ers gym and to be surrounded by fit women! When Paul said "strip off!" I had to really man the fook up to do it. But that was the reason I went.

Once it's all done and I've proved to myself I can do it I'll feel a lot better. Just the getting there is proving to be a very interesting/confusing journey. But I am LOVING every step, no matter how much it gets to me!!


----------



## RACK

Shoulder session was fantastic, big pumps and strength up.

Also took a little sneak peak pic. The lightin is very forgiving and I have my jeans on so the loose skin/fat still left at the bottom of my stomach is covered, but a bit of a difference from nearly 9 weeks ago eh. Still a long way to go so will be still giving everything I got!!!


----------



## hilly

huge improvements altho the angle does help i no as i take shots like this myself lol


----------



## RACK

Had to have 1 good pic in here at least mate


----------



## Gym Bunny

I am going to say to you what I said a gazillion and 1 times to Aaron and no doubt by the end he wanted to cut my head off with a sharpened spoon......SMILE!

That pic shows great progress and I can wholeheartedly see why you want to have a good (in your mind) pic up here. You are making progress. That much is clear for all to see.

Yes the headf*cks and negativity will pull you down, but keep at it. :rockon:


----------



## RACK

I was waiting for someone to say that GB  I was mid conversation when the button was pressed. The usual camera chat "Just press the big button on the top!"

It's coming along so just gotta keep going now. As for the negativity, I'm working on it

Mood far better than yesterday. Couple of more hours done on tattoo yesterday so forearm nearly finished. Got 3 hours at the end of may and another 3 hours at the tnd of july so should be well over my chest by then.

All cardio and food spot on.

Have to train earlier today as have a funeral to go to. Gutted mostly about not being able to have any of the buffet (sorry couldn't resist the joke).

Legs today at gym and a switch round in the session. Will post up when I can.


----------



## RACK

Weight this morning is 15st 4lb so that's a 2lb drop from last week. Usually I'd be mardy about this but seem to have chilled this morning. That doesn't mean I'll be slacking though.

Went to pose and routine is taking shape nicely, music I picked out is good and fits so just need to nail it on and that's a big worry over with.

Had bf% check today too.

4 weeks ago it was 16.75% at 16st 4lb

this week it was 11.2% at 15st 4lb

This means I've lost no LBM at all, well happy about that.

Pics are below and before anyone says anything, I was the first person to cry "Bullsh1t!!!" at the calipers saying 11%. I look a lot more on the pics and this kinda got to me, spoke to Paul and he says the pics won't show it that well due to weight loss and loose skin. I really do look a lot different in person, but the camera doesn't lie. I even got John to take the readin at each point 3 times to make sure.














































Just realised I proper fooooked up the front lat spread again!!! Need to get this nailed!!!


----------



## maccer

Big difference IMO - I think you could surprise yourself over next 3-4 weeks mate


----------



## Jem

J cannot see new pics as I am on laptop with firewalls ... and as per our conversation you know what I think mate !

You did look better in person - the camera does lie

[esp when it comes to tri shots I find lmao]

Bring on show time ....and next year LOL !!!

I bet it's Tiesto [txt me the name of the tune so I can have a listen]

YAY for CHEATS WOOOOOHOOOOO x


----------



## RACK

@Maccer, cheers mate, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed and head down to make it.

@Jem, you're only missing my little black pants again hun haha. You'll be able to tell a bit more as now you've seen me in person, plus I've had a bit of a shave too so don't look like a tramps vest 

It's all about the reboud after this then getting ready for next year!!!!!

Good guess, I'll text ya now

Ooooooo, those 2 pieces of cheesecake I've got for later are going to get destroyed!! x


----------



## hertderg

Hi Rack ,

Followed this from the start mate and I think you've made fantastic progress , you've got to be chuffed with where you are at at this stage , it's take so much commitment to do what you are doing, push hard mate and come the end of the prep you will be bang on, i'm sure of it.

I'm on a cut myself , not to step on stage but just to get into the best shape i've been in for years come my 40th 1st May and this journal amongst others is my inspiration.

All the best for the weeks ahead , i'll check in daily .

Mark.


----------



## hilly

good progress again this week mate keep pounding away


----------



## 3752

there is some big improvements there buddy, long way to go but getting there mate definatly getting there


----------



## Incredible Bulk

FCK ME I SEE RIBS 

good job J


----------



## ares1

Good work bro mahoooosive progress!!


----------



## FATBOY

you improve every time i see you m8 you cant ask for more


----------



## Rotsocks

Just had a quick flick through the pics on your thread and the latest ones are really starting to show the improvements you have made.

Thanks for sharing your journey and keep up the hard work and remember that very few adults will ever get down to single figure bodyfat levels which is a tremendous achievement in itself.

All the best with the rest of the prep.


----------



## RACK

Massive thanks to everyone for the comments. As Paul said above we've still got a long way to go but head's in the right place and I know more than anyone I've gotta keep it going 

Pretty good weekend. Even went out saturday on a couples night, stayed sober and only had one argument so not too bad lol.

The cheesecake on saturday was absolute heaven! 3 pieces went in 9 bites, funny thing was how much I bloated for about an hour after.

All cardio and food bang on as per usual, although had some major carb cravings but soon went as went to bed early.

Chest and abs at lunch time


----------



## RACK

Chest and Abs:

Pec deck - 4 sets

Smith machine Incline press - 4 sets (make the 3rd set be your heavy set then half the weight and do as many reps as you can without a spot until failure)

Seated flat press - 4 sets

Incline DB flyes - 3 sets

Cable-X-Overs - FST-7

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Strength was up again today so pretty happy. Really felt the x-overs at the end though and got tired pretty quick.

No slacking though!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

W.O.W. Look at those new pics, the calves, the calves *weeps with envy* and you smiled! See that Aaron, see how quick Rack learned to do that? :lol:

So much difference between those pics and the first, lower back fat definitely decreasing and your back's getting a nice shape. Still a ways to go but you're definitely going. :rockon:

Not surprised your strength is up, its cheesecake fueled! :thumb:

How is your mood doing? More positive?


----------



## RACK

Told ya, I'm not bad from the knee down 

As for the smiling, I had to get atleast one grin in for you didn't I haha

I'm hoping the next pics will show a lot more difference as it's only 4 and a bit weeks til Paul decides if I'll be ready or not. Still got a long way to go I know but will keep working no matter what.

Mood has been good over last few days, took a lot of pressure off myself so more positive I guess. Just keeping my fingers crossed I come in on time.

Tried to get an early night last night and it just didn't go to plan, so absolutely tired out!!

As always cardio and food spot on, really struggling with salmon at the min though so had to swallow it down with gulps of water last night.

Some nice sore DOMS in chest from yesterdays session so hopefully back and rear delt session wil be just as good today.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:



> Told ya, I'm not bad from the knee down
> 
> As for the smiling, I had to get atleast one grin in for you didn't I haha
> 
> I'm hoping the next pics will show a lot more difference as it's only 4 and a bit weeks til Paul decides if I'll be ready or not. Still got a long way to go I know but will keep working no matter what.
> 
> Mood has been good over last few days, took a lot of pressure off myself so more positive I guess. Just keeping my fingers crossed I come in on time.
> 
> Tried to get an early night last night and it just didn't go to plan, so absolutely tired out!!
> 
> As always cardio and food spot on, really struggling with salmon at the min though so had to swallow it down with gulps of water last night.
> 
> Some nice sore DOMS in chest from yesterdays session so hopefully back and rear delt session wil be just as good today.


I hear you loud and clear both on coming in on time and the chicken gag reflex I am developing :innocent:

Morning hunny anyhoo - txt you later x


----------



## RACK

Heyup babe  , I'll keep me phone next to me x


----------



## RACK

Back and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Seated row with rope attachment - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

One arm DB row - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Close grip pull downs - 3 sets

Seated DB shrugs - 4 sets

Straight arm Rope pullover FST-7

Standing Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

One word for this session AWESOME!!! For some reason every bad/negative/insecure thought just came over me in the gym and my temper went. My training partner didn't speak to me all the session as he'd seen my face turn. Thing is I was a lot stronger than last week and everything was much more intense. It felt great, although the after effects are kicking in now as I'm nearly falling asleep typing this. I wish every session could be like that but don't think my body could take it lol!!!


----------



## RACK

DOMS in back are quite painful from yesterday so I'm happy with that.

All cardio and food as good as always.

Head was ok, until some personal sh1t happened last night. Just need to keep my head down, my mouth shut and keep working.

Arms at lunch time and seriously can't wait to get in the gym.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> DOMS in back are quite painful from yesterday so I'm happy with that.
> 
> All cardio and food as good as always.
> 
> Head was ok, until some personal sh1t happened last night. *Just need to keep my head down, my mouth shut and keep working.*
> 
> Arms at lunch time and seriously can't wait to get in the gym.


ditto  ...that is all :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Salmon is lush, i told paul how much i loved it and the bastard threatned to take it out as i wasnt supposed to enjoy prep food 

Tesco and asda sell 200g packs (perfect for one meal) of salmon steaks, i used to griddle my chicken for the next day and as gross as it sounds, use the same griddle iron uncleaned, for the salmon straight after 30 seconds each side.

Your left with a crispy smoked covering on the outside and raw in the middle....yum

(then paul said you cant eat fish raw....until i pointed out the concept of Sushi  )

I'll cop stick for this but screw it lol


----------



## RACK

@Jem, no way on this earth could you/would you ever keep your mouth shut hahaha  x

@IB, I think it's cos I had to buy some of the ready to eat packet stuff from the asda due to running late mate. It was proper rank! Still got shoved in though.

Oh and how you wrote above is exactly how I cook it. (I prefer to wrap it in foil, chilli olive oil on it and a few old el paso spices and bake it for a bit but doubt I'll be allowed lol)

Arms:

Rope press-down 4 sets

Skull crushers 4 sets

V-Bar overhead exstensions - 3 sets

Standing EZ curl - 3 sets

Incline DB curl - 3 sets

DB Preacher Curls - 3 sets

Arms done and felt like they were going to explode. Session was helped along by me walking in the gym only for the owner to shout "ooooooo time's running out!!!!" in a clever way. He was probbaly only kidding about as he's been well supportive but I just didn't need it today.

Cardio later and I'm hoping for a dry session as for the last 4 days I've come back home wetter than an otter's pocket!!!!


----------



## Jem

FPMSL you know me too well already J ....I'm trying anyhoo - 10 out of 10 for effort!

My gym is really good at the minute - think everyone realised I actually was doing it ...not just saying I wanted to ? this feckin chicken I am chewing on is cack though ffs


----------



## RACK

I think we have a good understanding of each other babe 

Next week I'm going to strip off in the gym as it's been about 3 weeks since he got me to take my shirt off in there and gave me a look as if to say "hmmmmmmmm"

Don't get me wrong, he's a sound guy and I've known him years but a little bit more encouragement wouldn't hurt.

As for the chicken, get some lea & perrins sauce on it, and a little bit of mint sauce. It's not quite a chicken roast dinner but you get a little hint of it


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I think we have a good understanding of each other babe
> 
> Next week I'm going to strip off in the gym as it's been about 3 weeks since he got me to take my shirt off in there and gave me a look as if to say "hmmmmmmmm"
> 
> Don't get me wrong, he's a sound guy and I've known him years but a little bit more encouragement wouldn't hurt.
> 
> As for the chicken, get some lea & perrins sauce on it, and a little bit of mint sauce. It's not quite a chicken roast dinner but you get a little hint of it


Ooooooooooooh am excited fooooook mint sauce - if you're allowed it that means I am too which means I am going to sainsbury's ....wowsers :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: GENUINE EXCITEMENT here as well - I can imagine that being really nice - a new flavour for my poor taste buds :tongue: reppity rep for you J

Nooooooo re the chap you are stripping off for --------> you need someone just like that J because when he does actually make a positive comment it's like BAM ..then you know you are getting there.....and there's no buzz like it when it comes :cool2:

My surprise comments from miserable & uber harsh person were

'you look pretty lean today'

&

'your lats have come out now havent they'

...........not much [you will hear that sh!te day in day out] - but coming from the person it did ....meant a feckin lot, even if they did say it begrudgingly :lol: :lol: Course I didnt acknowledge them and pretended I hadnt heard being the uber biatch that I am :thumb:


----------



## RACK

WHOA!!!! I'm not sure if I'm allowed it (sh1t Paul will pop in here and kick my ass if I'm not!!! lol) I only have the smallest bit just for a little hint of flavour.

You're right, I just didn't need a sarki comment today as I've got a right strop on and things have come to a head a bit at home.

Nice one on the comment babe, and defo kudos for ignoring them hahahaha


----------



## 3752

no thats fine buddy.....when we next talk i have a decent tip for spicing up your chicken though....

plus the lowcarbmegastore do carb free jelly


----------



## Jem

Paul can we have the hartleys sugar free jelly. Just made some for the kids:

Per 1/4 pt serving [140ml]

8 kcals

0.2g carbs

Fat - trace

?????

Got to be a go-er surely?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> WHOA!!!! I'm not sure if I'm allowed it (sh1t Paul will pop in here and kick my ass if I'm not!!! lol) I only have the smallest bit just for a little hint of flavour.
> 
> You're right, I just didn't need a sarki comment today as I've got a right strop on and things have come to a head a bit at home.
> 
> Nice one on the comment babe, and defo kudos for ignoring them hahahaha


LMAO YOU ADDED THAT YOURSELF - what a tinker 

Yep you know to whom I refer so it was warranted - you told me to anyway lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

are u guys not using the carb free BBQ sauces from walden farms on low carb megastore. those sauces rock


----------



## Jem

yes hilly but combine that with bloody crystal light amongst everything else and it costs a pretty penny ....esp if you're a poor ickle student !


----------



## hilly

haha very true. altho i make a bottle of the bbq sauxe last around 4 weeks. just need a touch for flavour with some cider viniger and sea salt/pepper and peri peri chip sprinkle and meals aint bad cold.

i was guna get some crystal light but coulnd tjustify cost. just stick with robinsons no sugar and diet pepsi glass of each a day


----------



## RACK

Nice one, thanks Paul. Will prob speak to you saturday after weigh in.

Jem, I know I shouldn't have but I saw it and thought "Well it's green and could be classed as veg and I'm only having a touch!"

I did hear Paul's voice in my head as I put it on though lol

@Hilly, I don't use a thing mate. I was using a small bit of Nando's extra hot peri-peri on my eggs in a morning but now I've cut everything out. Oh although I do have a few glasses of sugar free squash through the day.


----------



## Jem

Tis a herb and therefore must be allowed ....:whistling:If that's the case I have a new recipe:

Green herbs + Protein Powder + Egg White = Ganja Pancakes :thumbup1:

Best eaten for last meal

NB: Disclaimer: This may not be a great motivator for gym sessions and may increase appetite and desire for carbs

 :lol:


----------



## RACK

I'm glad I didn't read that last night. I was starving and craving some carbs really bad.

Had a dry cardio session last night but my god did I get soaked this morning!!! Oh well.

Nothing much really to add to this apart from shoulders/abs at lunch time and cardio as always tonight.


----------



## RACK

progress this week has been good. Just been for a quick sunbed session (after the dentist) and took a quick pic in the mirror there as the lighting is pretty good.

Pulled loose skin down a touch and on the pic you can see veins coming out in the hips more than usual. Well happy with this


----------



## Jem

Cannot see it ffs - still not got pc back...txt it then


----------



## RACK

I'm not putting the pic up on here lol. Oh I've gotta text you as it is, so good timing on the post


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'm not putting the pic up on here lol. Oh I've gotta text you as it is, so good timing on the post


LMFAO :lol: I thought I was missing out :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Sent, but need to text something else too.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Sent, but need to text something else too.


Forgot to say that your arms look big in that pic oh and replied ... will find it -might just need a nudge as a reminder


----------



## RACK

Cheers hun, I owe ya a drink after all this  x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Cheers hun, I owe ya a drink after all this  x


LMAO I said I would bring carrot cake for A and you ...so I definitely expect alcoholic beverages. :thumb:

I will sit with the other 2 and we can have a good old chin wag :whistling: :lol:

I posted a pic from this morning in my thread so you have to post yours up here now LOL !!


----------



## RACK

If I see carrot cake I'm liable to face plant it haha!!

I'll have to wait til later to post it cos don't have the means here at work to get it off my phone. Plus might just wait til next lot of progress pics 

Shoulders and Abs:

Seated machine press - 4 sets

Seated Side laterals 4 sets

Seated DB press 4 sets

Standing front raise with a straight bar 3 sets

Reverse peck deck - 3 sets

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Good session, strength up a bit again. Really liking lower reps. Good pumps but absolutely tired out!


----------



## RACK

Here's the pic from earlier


----------



## PAULSHEZ

big improvements


----------



## Ak_88

Put some clothes on ya fkin poser 

Midsection looks good, lower back started to come in yet?


----------



## RACK

Thanks Paul

@AK, lower back is still a prob at the min mate. Hopefully will start coming in quick. I know I'm still up against it but this is a good thing I suppose as it keeps me going

Got cravings again last night so had an early night. Nearly had to chain myself up in bed (although wouldn't have been much fun on my own) to stop myself going down stairs but fell asleep pretty quick so wasn't that bad.

Got a shock this morning with a dry cardio session, even the dog had a double take when I opened the front door and it was dry!

Legs at lunch and in a sick way I'm looking forard to walking like I have stones in my shoes for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Kate1976

Looking good mr - not long now eh 

Know how you feeling on the cravings - do you get pnb?


----------



## RACK

Thanks Kate, I took a proper posing one last night and sent it to the gf, she was quite happy lol

I've not had PB for a few weeks now and miss it a little but with only 6 weeks left I'm sure I'll cope


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Thanks Kate, I took a proper posing one last night and sent it to the gf, she was quite happy lol
> 
> I've not had PB for a few weeks now and miss it a little but with only 6 weeks left I'm sure I'll cope


Cool - its nice to be able to share your achievements 

Yep that's the way I am approaching it......only 5 more weeks (6 for you)and we can eat/drink what we like eh!

Best of luck....


----------



## Jem

We're all gonna end up like reet fatties with this attitude !


----------



## RACK

Nooooooo!!!! I'm having the night after the show and the day after to eat what I like, then I'll be carb cycling I think for my rebound as I'll be going on holiday 6 weeks later and there's no way on this earth I'm not having abs while dressing up as a Spartan haha


----------



## Jem

Tart


----------



## hilly

thats what i like to here. get it out of ure system in a day or 2 then back on track.

No weight for me the week after but 3/4 cardio sessions. will have the sunday night and mon/tues off diet then back on. wanna ride the rebound for a few weeks then will take another week or 2 off gym.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Where do you train in Rothreham, i train not far away at quirkies gym


----------



## RACK

@Jem, hahahaha as if I'm a tart 

@Hilly, gotta keep strict mate. No way am I making the same mistake as I did at xmas, it still haunts me.

@Paulshaz, I train at steelworks at parkgate but thinkin about moving to quirkys in a short while. My mate trains up there so will be having a few sessions there soon

Weigh in this morning and a 4lb drop this week. I'm 15st dead now so that's a total of 2st 6lb in 10 weeks


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> @Jem, hahahaha as if I'm a tart
> 
> @Hilly, gotta keep strict mate. No way am I making the same mistake as I did at xmas, it still haunts me.
> 
> @Paulshaz, I train at steelworks at parkgate but thinkin about moving to quirkys in a short while. My mate trains up there so will be having a few sessions there soon
> 
> Weigh in this morning and a 4lb drop this week. I'm 15st dead now so that's a total of 2st 6lb in 10 weeks


Jesus Rack!! That's an amazing loss fella in a short space of time....well done :)


----------



## Jem

Well done darling ! amazing job there - Looks like I will be bringing that carrot cake after all ....xx


----------



## Galtonator

well done mate great work


----------



## Jem

J finally back on pc and saw last sat's progress pics - loving the side chest pic mate - oh & you look so much better when you smile so keep on with the cheesey grin sweetcheeks x !

Erm ...cheat ?


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the comments everyone. I got to have a dessert saturday so as always some cheesecake was destroyed 

Very up and down weekend. All food and cardio spot on as always.

Went out saturday night for a few hours and managed to get a top on I'd not wore since my holiday which got me lots of attention so was a massive confidence boost. My 2 mate's I was out with weren't too impressed though as they're both single and I'm not.

Sunday was a complete sh1tter! Was supposed to sort the recent rough patch with the gf, she came by in the morning and asked if I'd mind if she went out on a day session with the girls. I didn't mind at all as she's not been out with them for ages. I met up with her later on, we spent an hour together and things just kicked off. I'm still not sure if we're a couple or not yet. I was too mad yesterday to actually meet face to face even though she's upset but my head is well and truely all over the place and the prep isn't helping one bit. Going to meet up today and see what's happening.

Yesterday I spent mostly in bed and just sleeping. Not done this for ages and feel better for it. Only woke to eat or train.

Chest and Abs:

Pec deck - 4 sets

Smith machine Incline press - 4 sets (make the 3rd set be your heavy set then half the weight and do as many reps as you can without a spot until failure)

Seated flat press - 4 sets

Incline DB flyes - 3 sets

Cable-X-Overs - FST-7

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Strength was same as last week so ok with that but wore a vest in the gym for the first time since starting prep and the difference in my shoulders while doing the x-overs put a smile on my face.

Cardio done this morning and still feeling down about what happened over the weekend but only got 5 and a bit weeks left now so will keep kicking ass and take whatever comes.

Training back/calves at lunch


----------



## RACK

Back and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Seated row with rope attachment - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

One arm DB row - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Close grip pull downs - 3 sets

Seated DB shrugs - 4 sets

Straight arm Rope pullover FST-7

Standing Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

Good session but got a proper headfook at the end. A big bloke who trains in the gym every now and then was in, I've spoke to him a few times as he's competed before and he remembered I said I was going to do it. He asked if I minded stripping off for him to have a quick look. He came straight out with "you won't be ready mate, go for the one in october though" my heart proper sank. I know most people think I can't do it but there's no way in hell I'll stop trying for it. I've come this far in 10 weeks so I've got to see just what I can do in the last 6.

On a good note he did say my legs were decent and I looked stacks better for dropping the weight.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Back and traps and calf's:
> 
> Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
> 
> Seated row with rope attachment - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
> 
> One arm DB row - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
> 
> Close grip pull downs - 3 sets
> 
> Seated DB shrugs - 4 sets
> 
> Straight arm Rope pullover FST-7
> 
> Standing Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps
> 
> Good session but got a proper headfook at the end. A big bloke who trains in the gym every now and then was in, I've spoke to him a few times as he's competed before and he remembered I said I was going to do it. He asked if I minded stripping off for him to have a quick look. He came straight out with "you won't be ready mate, go for the one in october though" my heart proper sank. I know most people think I can't do it but there's no way in hell I'll stop trying for it. I've come this far in 10 weeks so I've got to see just what I can do in the last 6.
> 
> On a good note he did say my legs were decent and I looked stacks better for dropping the weight.


Lol at you stripping off for people ...the big blokes ask me too J - and I just tell them no  

He would say that though J ....he doesnt know how hard you work, how your body works etc etc ...Paul does so disregard it - you know Paul wont fob you off and there is a chance you wont come in but dont take it from someone like him.

He may have competed, still doesnt mean he knows owt about diet, training etc etc. My training partner competed and told me to cut out all carbs and all fats and run...Everyone is an expert and everyone is full of ****. I have started covering up in the gym to avoid giving people the opportunity to say anything at all.

Hope it goes ok later - let me know x


----------



## RACK

I know exactly what you mean hun. Don't get me wrong he wasn't being a d1ck and is a decent bloke. It just didn't make me feel too grand.

You know I only ever listen to Paul, no matter what anyone else says or does. I think Paul maybe the only person EVER to understand how my body works, although I'm sure it even confuses him at times.

I'll drop you a text later on xx


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I know exactly what you mean hun. Don't get me wrong he wasn't being a d1ck and is a decent bloke. It just didn't make me feel too grand.
> 
> You know I only ever listen to Paul, no matter what anyone else says or does. I think Paul maybe the only person EVER to understand how my body works, although I'm sure it even confuses him at times.
> 
> I'll drop you a text later on xx


I know what you mean but you should have said no when he asked you to strip off ! No matter how nice a chap, he was never gonna tell you what you want to hear because he doesnt know - so HEADFOOK couldve been avoided there J ...LESSON LEARNT boy 

I say no - someone asked me to clench me glutes so they can feel them for progress [and they are deadly serious in trying to fob me off with that line ffs] You would not believe the sh!t they try to feed me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Speak later hun .....and relax ! xx


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA, I'll remember the glute line next time I see you 

I hear what you're saying about not stripping off, worst bit was I had my dodgy work kex on too!!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> HAHAHA, I'll remember the glute line next time I see you
> 
> I hear what you're saying about not stripping off, worst bit was I had my dodgy work kex on too!!


LOL I dare you :laugh:

haha wear some of Lucy's next time - that will take the focus off the bad bits :lol:


----------



## RACK

I could probably get away with a thong now due to not having any plums hanging down


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> fvck that! clothes off at every attempt!


Tart :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> only when im drunk!! well maybe when i think about being drunk!
> 
> didnt have my kit off wekend though, sunbed shop was shut!!


Hmm everything looks so much better with a tan


----------



## RACK

LOL!!! I'm off to the electric beach after work


----------



## hilly

head down and keep grinding away mate. what every1 else thinks is irrelevant. you may get down you may not the main goal is to do everything in your power to get there. that way if your not ready in time you have still busted ure balls and achieved an aweful lot and can plan from then


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> that is true!! have to make up for it this weekend!!!!


..this involves nudity and alcohol  sounds like fun indeed :thumb:



RACK said:


> LOL!!! I'm off to the electric beach after work


....yet another poser :tongue:



hilly said:


> head down and keep grinding away mate. what every1 else thinks is irrelevant. you may get down you may not the main goal is to do everything in your power to get there. that way if your not ready in time you have still busted ure balls and achieved an aweful lot and can plan from then


x 2 He is working so fookin hard to do this & doesnt need people adding to the stress

...and that was a lot nicer than your post in J's other journal :whistling: ....just saying like! I thought it was a bit harsh hilly...maybe you were being a realist but hmm it stung me 

IF ....you arent ready will you do the show in October instead J ?


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> ..this involves nudity and alcohol  sounds like fun indeed :thumb:
> 
> ....yet another poser :tongue:
> 
> *x 2 He is working so fookin hard to do this & doesnt need people adding to the stress *
> 
> *...and that was a lot nicer than your post in J's other journal * :whistling: *....just saying like! I thought it was a bit harsh hilly...maybe you were being a realist but hmm it stung me*
> 
> IF ....you arent ready will you do the show in October instead J ?


hmmm didnt think i was - maybe its because im dieting and dont have the effort to think more tactfully how i say things but i do like to say things how i see them.

what i was saying was i am a little leaner than rack and feel i have 14lb to shift give or take before my show and rack said he reckoned about 18 which not being nasty but i feel is way off to being stage condition.

You guys no im not a dick or trying to be one here rack is making great progress and i want to see him do well just being honest with what i see.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> hmmm didnt think i was - maybe its because im dieting and dont have the effort to think more tactfully how i say things but i do like to say things how i see them.
> 
> what i was saying was i am a little leaner than rack and feel i have 14lb to shift give or take before my show and rack said he reckoned about 18 which not being nasty but i feel is way off to being stage condition.
> 
> You guys no im not a dick or trying to be one here rack is making great progress and i want to see him do well just being honest with what i see.


I do understand that actually. I know you're a decent chap hilly. I just didnt think it needed pointing out lol probably just me taking exception to it though [you know I am a mouthy cow:laugh:]...I am sure J had no problem with it at all 

End of the day, I dont think any of us prepping with Paul have a scale weight to achieve, it's all about the look so it was a guestimate on J's part ...I think ?

You are a lot leaner than rack & a totally different kettle of fish - this we know ...you are going to make a big impact on that stage mate...J aspirations are just to get up there [for this year anyway] !!

That's just my view though - I will shut up now :tongue: !


----------



## hilly

Lol i no what ure saying jem but i wont be making an impact. I am to small over all my aspirations are the same as racks nothing more or less and he is working just as hard as i am if not harder the same as you are as i am not dojng 2 cardio sessions a day YET lol


----------



## RACK

@jem, i'm not a poser. I just like smilin for the camera 

@hilly, i didn't take offence or take the post at all mate


----------



## RACK

bloody mobile! I meant i didn't take it the wrong way mate


----------



## Jem

Oi you cannot deny being a poser ! you wear pink for a start....


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> @jem, i'm not a poser. I just like smilin for the camera
> 
> @hilly, i didn't take offence or take the post at all mate


He's lying hilly ...he just called me in floods of tears

I think you should have a naked fight


----------



## hilly

lmao, and nothing wrong with wearing pink. i think i own more pink tops than any other colour lmao


----------



## RACK

ok i had a pink vest on holiday haha

as for me cryin, don't tell people that. I won't look alpha


----------



## Jem

I just fancied doing a bit of stirring ....

has to be the right kind of man and then, well pink tops are mighty fine, along with an air of arrogance


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> ok i had a pink vest on holiday haha
> 
> as for me cryin, don't tell people that. *I won't look alpha*


 :cursing: ...there's that fookin word :cursing: :lol:

Fortunately - I know you love a good romcom and a glass of babycham - bottoms up sweetcheeks :beer:


----------



## RACK

You know I have the swagger of a champ when the pic vest is on haha!!!

And yes, I do enjoy getting a bottle of lambrini, puttin PS I "L" YOU on and getting a box of tissues out (PHWOARRR at that Gerard Butler! He's the reason I have a beard!) 

Had a chat with the gf last night and we're giving it one last chance, but as soon as one of us feels it's not working then that's it.

Have got good DOMS in back and traps and strength was up a touch yesterday too. Really can't wait to get there and do arms today, plus need to speak to my cousin/training partner as he always seems to have words of wisdom lol.

Don't really need to comment on diet and cardio, you lot know I'll have done it ha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> You know I have the swagger of a champ when the pic vest is on haha!!!
> 
> And yes, I do enjoy getting a bottle of lambrini, puttin PS I "L" YOU on and getting a box of tissues out (PHWOARRR at that Gerard Butler! He's the reason I have a beard!)
> 
> Had a chat with the gf last night and we're giving it one last chance, but as soon as one of us feels it's not working then that's it.
> 
> Have got good DOMS in back and traps and strength was up a touch yesterday too. Really can't wait to get there and do arms today, plus need to speak to my cousin/training partner as he always seems to have words of wisdom lol.
> 
> Don't really need to comment on diet and cardio, you lot know I'll have done it ha


Think I'm more of a geezer than you in that case .... :tongue:

Glad to hear you and Lucy are sorting it out ...things might be very different after the show - also you have a holiday to go on so that should be good [or fcuking terrible] - time will tell :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly said:


> hmmm didnt think i was - maybe its because im dieting and dont have the effort to think more tactfully how i say things but i do like to say things how i see them.
> 
> what i was saying was i am a little leaner than rack and feel i have 14lb to shift give or take before my show and rack said he reckoned about 18 which not being nasty but i feel is way off to being stage condition.
> 
> You guys no im not a dick or trying to be one here rack is making great progress and i want to see him do well just being honest with what i see.


i know what Hilly is trying to say.

But i know how john feels 100% as i was in his shoes this time last year for my 1st show also but i only had 12 weeks to prep.

Even though i shifted the majority of the chub i still needed to lose 14lbs i'd say to be in the same condition i was in at my 2nd show....i was blessed by a really weak class thankfully. If it was anything like my 2nd show i wouldnt of even got a call out.

its a sh1t feeling looking down and seeing love handles when the calender strikes off another month.

BUT, you can't let it get you down.... RACK knows his starting point was quite high in the BF% stakes, he knows his BF% is still high now for the weeks remaining... fck...i can imagine its all he thinks about if he's anything like me....but you cant let it get you down.

If John can get abs then its a great accomplishment all round.

The call will be made 2 weeks out, not at 6 weeks out


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the post mate. You've got how I'm feling at the min down to a "T"

Not so much gets me down, it's just frustrating, but hey this is the nature of the beast.

There really is only 2 things on my mind at the min and how my reflection looks is one of them!!!!

Arms:

Rope press-down 4 sets

Skull crushers 4 sets

V-Bar overhead exstensions - 3 sets

Standing EZ curl - 3 sets

Incline DB curl - 3 sets

DB Preacher Curls - 3 sets

Good session and strength up a touch from last week. Got veins starting to pop out all over my arms now which I've never had so feeling good their. Plus me and my training partner actually spoke today (the last 2 days I've not said a word apart from "do this" or "do that" due to head being all over) he seems to be able to calm me down with my current home situation. I know what needs to be done but at this moment in time I just haven't got the mental strength to do it.


----------



## Ak_88

Heres my attempt at cheering you up to go with IB's sentiment.

Chin up ****!

:lol: :thumb:

I know how your training partner feels though, no names mentioned :whistling:


----------



## RACK

FPMSL!!!!! Yeah mate, I have the occasional strop too


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its my party and i'll cry if i want to

cry if i want to

you would cry to if it happened to yoooooooou 

cnt


----------



## RACK

Should be "it's my prep and I'll cry if a want to" hahaha


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> i know what Hilly is trying to say.
> 
> But i know how john feels 100% as i was in his shoes this time last year for my 1st show also but i only had 12 weeks to prep.
> 
> Even though i shifted the majority of the chub i still needed to lose 14lbs i'd say to be in the same condition i was in at my 2nd show....i was blessed by a really weak class thankfully. If it was anything like my 2nd show i wouldnt of even got a call out.
> 
> its a sh1t feeling looking down and seeing love handles when the calender strikes off another month.
> 
> BUT, you can't let it get you down.... RACK knows his starting point was quite high in the BF% stakes, he knows his BF% is still high now for the weeks remaining... fck...i can imagine its all he thinks about if he's anything like me....but you cant let it get you down.
> 
> If John can get abs then its a great accomplishment all round.
> 
> *The call will be made 2 weeks out, not at 6 weeks out*


That's the one ! :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Sorry Jem, didn't see your post above IB's until just now.

Giving it one last shot with Lucy so will see what happens. Said if either of us feel like we do now though then it's over.

Never answered the question about the show in October either (my god I've been slack as of late!!!)

Still in 2 minds yet. Two people I know are going for it and both are over 18st at the min. So would need to have a word with Paul about a good plan of attack. I reckon one would come in about 15 and half stone and the other just over 14 and half. So not sure how I'd fair up against them. For what it's worth I'm better looking and have a much cheekier grin


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Whos your mate at Quirkies??


----------



## 3752

weight is irrelevant....in 2007 i was beaten by a guy (nana) who weighed 30lbs less than me......

just to put this weight thing to bed....John has weight to lose be that 10lbs or 50lbs(just a number John  ) it needs to come off we will make a call in 4 weeks time until that time the show is on and John's head is down for the task.....i understand where Hilly is coming from and i am damn sure he mean no offence although i will say to you Hilly giving a number to yourself is risky mate.....


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> weight is irrelevant....in 2007 i was beaten by a guy (nana) who weighed 30lbs less than me......
> 
> just to put this weight thing to bed....John has weight to lose be that 10lbs or 50lbs(just a number John  ) it needs to come off we will make a call in 4 weeks time until that time the show is on and John's head is down for the task.....i understand where Hilly is coming from and i am damn sure he mean no offence although i will say to you Hilly giving a number to yourself is risky mate.....


Oh im not giving myself a number pal. Im just guestemating at what i may have to come off. Im not in a weight class so the only goal in my mind is to be as lean as bloody possible


----------



## RACK

I'm going be a bit quiet over the next few days or so. Split with the gf so not feeling the best. Pics will be up on saturday morning.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahhhhh nuts, hope your ok J

on the up side at least you'll be free and fck free for Ibiza in your sparta toga lol


----------



## FATBOY

sorry to here that m8 ou just need to focus o the job at hand now channel all that emotion into a positive


----------



## Jem

J....wont comment on that here, but you know you can still do this right...I want summer toga pics with abs.... 

Plus A & I have carrotcake to bring :thumb: ..you dont even have to do disgusting things for it ....can if you want though...


----------



## hilly

RACK said:


> I'm going be a bit quiet over the next few days or so. Split with the gf so not feeling the best. Pics will be up on saturday morning.


tough times mate.

Look at it this way. if a relationship is true and real it should be able to manage everything. also atleast now you can give this 100% without this specific distraction. Its a selfish thing but i have finished a girl i was sought of seeing from the start of this prep because she was complainin training meant i wasnt seeing her enough and i didnt need nor could i be botherd with the stress of arguing.

this to me meant she wasnt worth hanging onto anyway


----------



## 3752

sorry to hear this buddy giveme a call if you need anything


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the comments everyone.

Lucy couldn't have been more supportive of the training/prep. Things haven't been right for a while and instead of me trying to fix them I acted like a child and refused to grow up.

I'm totally gutted and have had to face a few painful home truths.

*IT IS*the right thing to do at this moment in time though and I have done it because I love her.

You all know the prep will be carrying on without me taking my foot off the pedal, I'll just not be as chatty as I usually am.


----------



## RACK

Shoulders and Abs:

Seated machine press - 4 sets

Seated Side laterals 4 sets

Seated DB press 4 sets

Standing front raise with a straight bar 3 sets

Reverse peck deck - 3 sets

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Strength up a touch again so pretty pleased


----------



## RACK

Quads/Hams and calves

Leg extensions - 4 sets

Reverse Hack Squat - 4 sets

Leg press - Pscarb style

Walking lunges - 10 steps per leg x 3

Lying leg curl - Pscarb style

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 4 sets

Seated Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

Hurt like hell, lots of shaking but strength up again.

Pics will be put on tomorrow


----------



## RACK

Pic time. Posing practice is on hold this week, so will be done next instead.

Weight this morning was 14st 12lb, 2lb loss this week and 2st 8lb in 11 weeks

Comments please























































Also took this pic (and yes I look better in clothes lol) I'm constantly thinking I'm small. My mate at the side of me is about 13st 10lb, so just over a stone between us but I don't appear as small as I think


----------



## warren

hi mate looking good. i know the feeling about being small. im 15st and in probably the same bf% as you are now( bit taller though). and im constantly thinking im the smallest in the room. on my course tere is 15 of us and i was convinced 3 of them were def bgger than me untill my gf told me def not. its all phycological mate. you have made great progres keep it up and best of luck


----------



## hilly

awesome stuff mate you look much improved again this week. must def be gaining muscle as looks like you have lost more than 2lb


----------



## Jem

Babes you should be very proud of yourself - BIG improvements, you're looking good J ! Brutally harsh light as well being outdoors - points for braveness awarded. Bet the neighbours were wondering what on earth you were doing.

Now get in that garden and sort it out - it's a disgrace and the sun is shining ..no excuses. Flex those bis on the feckin lawnmower !


----------



## Ak_88

Great work Rackster :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY

consistant improvements m8 your physique is realy coming together :thumb:


----------



## Dig

Looking better each set of pics!!

Bear in mind i dont know the first thing about how to pose but the tricep pose-the side on one, doesnt quite look right to me, would it not look better if arm was closer to body? Or is it a flexibility thing? (as i know i couldnt get in the position that i think is correct lol).

This is only based on seeing others pics i might be totally wrong, just throwing it out there.


----------



## RACK

Cheers peeps for the comments, they're helping big time at the min 

@dig, posing was all over saturday mate, no excuse and should be 2nd nature but head's all over with one thing and another. This coupled with trying to keep my temper as my mother was panicing about how to use my camera phone wasn't a good combo lol

Weekend has been a bit tough with one thing and another, felt really strange going out and being a single fella. Glad I only went out for a couple of hours.

Anyway, got a cheat meal on saturday, was going to be a roast but my selfish mother went to watch dancing on ice!!! A call was made to my mate, the one in the pic. I went round we knocked up a curry (healthy version) and I sat there shaking and swaeting while eating it. I think my body was having it's own little orgasm due to carbs!!!!!!

Spoke to Paul on sunday and he's happy with the progress made in the last set of pics. New diet has been sent and is going to get tougher as some protein/veg days have been thrown in there. So it will be 2 Pro/Fat days, 1 Pro/veg day. Here's where it's going to get rough.


----------



## Jem

J ...I opened mine - eventually !

It's not pretty

I am not getting any oats either :whistling:


----------



## RACK

Last few weeks will show us just what we're made of babe, come on. You know we gotta hold each others hand hahaha!!!!!!!!

Oats??? What are they? I think I can remember them but not sure


----------



## ElfinTan

Posing master class offer still stands Chuckles x I'll join you if you feel too much of a nerd x


----------



## Jem

Go to Tans J ...dont pass opportunities up, take all the help you can get chick ! I would :thumb:



RACK said:


> Last few weeks will show us just what we're made of babe, come on. You know we gotta hold each others hand hahaha!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oats??? What are they? I think I can remember them but not sure


Too right they are J :confused1: tis a test of will methinks !

LMAO ...I can think of two kinds - neither of which are in my current programme. Doesnt take a genius to work out which kind I would prefer right now either :lol:

Aye, hand holding will be necessary hun, along with comments like MAN THE FOOK UP ! :beer:


----------



## RACK

Thanks Tan, I'm doing my best to get some spare time at the min and I appreciate the offer so much. I'm just really busy with a few things. I promise I'll do my best to get down


----------



## RACK

I'll have to ring you and say it as it sounds much funnier in a Yorkshire accent


----------



## RACK

Chest and Abs:

Pec deck - 4 sets

Smith machine Incline press - 4 sets (make the 3rd set be your heavy set then half the weight and do as many reps as you can without a spot until failure)

Seated flat press - 4 sets

Incline DB flyes - 3 sets

Cable-X-Overs - FST-7

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Fantastic session!!! Feeling pretty down today and well tired but the cheat certainly did the trick. Strength was highest it's been in weeks and the reps just got pumped out!! Was just what I needed


----------



## RACK

Back and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Seated row with rope attachment - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

One arm DB row - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Close grip pull downs - 3 sets

Seated DB shrugs - 4 sets

Straight arm Rope pullover FST-7

Standing Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

Strength up on most but head and mood are fooked!! Proper on my a55 today. All the personal stuff going on has just come down on me this morning and it's just caused me to fill with so much doubt about myself. So much so I almost called Paul and told him that was it. I've not done, and I won't be doing. I've got to see it through, no matter what!!! So hard to think of myself up there though when most people start dieting in far better conditon than I'm in now.

Anyway enough moaning. I won't be quitting, END OF!!!


----------



## dale_flex

Not been on here in a while bro but WOW!! Massive improvments am well impressed


----------



## hilly

SUCK IT UP SON. im feeling it also but this is the last bit now. sack it off now and u will be a looser for life  i tell myself this daily hahahahaha


----------



## Galtonator

how long to go mate? Also great change in you buddy your a winner already


----------



## RACK

@Dale, good to see you back on mate, hope all is good? Thanks for the comment

@Hilly, It's been well and truely sucked up bud 

@Galt, Only 4 and half weeks left mate. Still very touch and go but gotta see it through

I'm feeling better today. Was just on a downer yesterday with one thing and another. I can't give in or I'll always be thinking "Would I have made it if I carried on???"

Pro/Veg day today and got a feeling it's going to be tough, but even harder tomorrow due to lack of energy.


----------



## ElfinTan

RACK said:


> Thanks Tan, I'm doing my best to get some spare time at the min and I appreciate the offer so much. I'm just really busy with a few things. I promise I'll do my best to get down


----------



## RACK

Again, I can't thank you enough hun and will be down again asap as last time I only got chance to say a quick hello 

Arms:

Rope press-down 4 sets

Skull crushers 4 sets

V-Bar overhead exstensions - 3 sets

Standing EZ curl - 3 sets

Incline DB curl - 3 sets

DB Preacher Curls - 3 sets

Strength up a bit yet again so made me feel even better today. Still very up and down though. Gym was pretty empty today so got myself stripped off under the lights and I seem to have changed even from the pics I put up saturday. My legs have come in more, although this is prob due to the fact that I train legs friday so they could possible blur up for the pics saturday morning????

Feeling drained with the pro/veg day so cardio later will be fun


----------



## FATBOY

ive just looked through all your progress pictures m8 whatever happens now you are a winner


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> ive just looked through all your progress pictures m8 whatever happens now you are a winner


x 2

Keep going babes  ....yes I agree with you J, definite progress from last pics you posted on here. Speak soon. Keep yer pecker up chicken. I'm right there with you xx :beer:


----------



## RACK

@FATBOY, cheers buddy much appreciated. Keep ya fingers crossed for me making the dead-line 

@Jem, I'll keep on keeping on hun! I've got to! I'll drop you a text later on x

Cardio seemed to take forever last night. Felt tired out about 40mins in and the hill just before my house looked like Everest!

Went a bit better this morning but still had to knock a little distance off my route or I'd be taking longer than an hour.

Will be interesting to see how shoulders go later.

Was doing some posing last night and things have changed even from the pics on saturday, gave me a smile and a good kick up the ass to keep me going over the next 16 days so I can get the thumbs up from Paul.


----------



## RACK

Just had a mate on MT post this. Put a bit of a smile on my face. You'll have to open the att to see it


----------



## FATBOY

wow thats great m8 you should have that as your avi


----------



## Ak_88

Can notice how much your face has come in too from that picture.

Not sure about the f**king pouting though, again!, give Vogue a ring :lol:


----------



## PAULSHEZ

What gear are you using at the moment RACK ??


----------



## RACK

@FATBOY, thanks mate, I'll try and set the avi up later.

@AK, I'm wanting the zoolander look hahaha

@Paulshez, not using anything out of the ordinary mate just the usual prep suspects. I'm sorry but I don't really like talking about my use as it's come back to bite me on the a55 before on the net.


----------



## Jem

PAULSHEZ said:


> What gear are you using at the moment RACK ??


He's not talking about because he is a natty and doesnt want people picking on him

:lol: :lol: :lol:

J I wanty want one of those pics as well - it's fecking amazing that :beer: who was it that did it for you ~? - text moi ! I want to see meself transforming before my eyes Yeah


----------



## mick_the_brick

Natty scum...


----------



## RACK

Shoulders and Abs:

Seated machine press - 4 sets

Seated Side laterals 4 sets

Seated DB press 4 sets

Standing front raise with a straight bar 3 sets

Reverse peck deck - 3 sets

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

God knows how but strength was up again today, this is while I was feeling proper on my a55 too. Think my body must have found another gear to move to.

Feeling very tired now though.

Stripped off in the gym and things are going to right way so just gotta keep going.

@Jem, a lad called "Jedi" on MT did it for me. PS, get your phone out. Got something for ya  x


----------



## RACK

I'm about as Natty as a McDonalds  hahahahaha


----------



## mick_the_brick

LMAO..

Me too, keep on chugging matey


----------



## Jem

I got it ...and I know your secret ! well done honey - has Paul seen it ? x


----------



## RACK

Yeah hun, he's just replied saying he's happy. This means I'm well happy


----------



## the machine

Top work Rack, i have been following this and looking at the progress i think you must do the show now; the stuffg with the GF is just another challange, this will be one of the toughest times dieting and going through other life changing experiences its a true mark of a persons make up as to how they react and the fact that you have not just plugged along but made continual considerable improvements means that it definately warrents you getting on stage. Well done!!

On the diet what does a sample day look like now, be great to see how close to the bone you are cutting nutrition wise?


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, it's been tough but I've just had to switch off from everything apart from the prep. It's helped in one way but been very draining.

I'll only do the show if I get the thumbs up from Paul. I know people say I should just do it for the experience but I don't want the experience of getting up there and looking out of place.

As for diet out of respect for Paul I won't put it up on here. But can give you the high-lights.

For the last 11 weeks carbs have been around 40g per day, no more!!

Now I'm on 2 pro/fat days and 1 pro/veg day to really bring me in. Think on the p/f day I get about 2600cals, on the p/v day it's about 1600cals. I'm training between 2-3 hours every day too so you can imagine I'm having to put the work in 

Cardio was an absolute killer last night, nearly had to crawl the last few mins plus the blisters have come back. Oh well, 29 days left. Legs to do later and my god am I dreading it.................... again hahaha!!


----------



## RACK

Quads/Hams and calves

Leg extensions - 4 sets

Reverse Hack Squat - 4 sets

Leg press - Pscarb style

Walking lunges - 10 steps per leg x 3

Lying leg curl - Pscarb style

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 4 sets

Seated Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

The only things that got me through this session were lot's of grunting, sweating, swearing and knowing that I've really got to keep going now! Am proper on my a55 today, not slept much last 2 nights and have had to just get my head down between meals at home and sleep when I can. There's no way on this earth I'm taking my foot off the pedal now. The change in diet this week has totally changed how I feel. I have less energy and things have got very tough. Now is the time I have to really dig in and man up!!!

Will be doing hardly anything all weekend and plan on resting BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

heh heh heh, good....we want it to hurt 

welcome to the part of the prep where you feel like a zombie and you contemplate everything as extra cardio that you dont wanna do 

Go to the kitchen for a drink...nah....i'll have a 5litre bottle by the couch 

You taking the last week off work for the show? its helped me out both times and helps me get sh1t sorted.


----------



## RACK

LOL!!! I really can't get over just how much this week has took out of me mate.

I've got wed, thur, fri booked off work but might take tuesday too. Will have to see how many hols I have.

My mate gave me a call the other day telling me I owed him £200 as he booked us Global Gatherin tickets to cheer me up, it worked until he told me the £200 bit


----------



## RACK

I said I wasn't going to pop any pics up for a bit but fook it! Totally spent again today, frustrated, tired, angry, want to stab someone in hte face with a piece of glass and snap it off in there!!! God knows what's up!!

Weight is 14st 10lb this morning, total loss of 2st 10lb in 12 weeks. Had BF check (not going to say what the calipers said as this really is BS) but LBM hasn't budged one bit so I've held on to every bit of muscle I had.

Anyway, here's a few pics, and you really have no idea how much it took to puta smile on!!!





































Here's what the back looked like 9 weeks ago


----------



## hilly

improvements are really coming thick and fast now that is my honest opinion mate. how much weight did you loose this week? and what did the bf calipers say? was it 4 point or 9 point.


----------



## RACK

undefined


----------



## RACK

cheers mate. There's only been a 2lb drop from last pics. Calipers said 8%, as said i'll be the first to call BS. It was a 4point readin. Hip was only 3mm but it's the loose skin that does me mate. Plus i'm flatter than a steam-rolled pancake


----------



## hilly

id of said around 12% in those pics give or take a little. however you have def droped more than 2lb fat this week again so poss some recomp in there. the way ure phsyqie has changed in the time so far is phenominal pal


----------



## 54und3r5

nice transformation so far rack!! Can clearly see you've put a lot of effort into your diet, cardio and workout regime. Cant wait to see the pictures of you ripped, gonna keep a close eye on this  Keep it up pal!


----------



## RACK

@hilly, Thanks mate and means a lot hearing that comment. I mainly used the calipers to gauge my LBM loss. The results have been consistant so I'm not really letting the BF% number mess with me. I know I'm not 8%, the pics show it and everyone else can see it  My LBM everytime we've took measurements has been 189lb, this was the same at 16st 4lb, 15st 4lb and yesterday at 14st 10lb, so I'm happy with to just use it as a guide.

@54und3r5, thanks mate. I've just done whatever Paul told me to do. Granted it's been very tough but hey, if it was easy everyone would be ripped. Plus only 20-odd days left 

Spoke to Paul yesterday and again he's happy and gave me a cheat meal. Didn't go mad but went round to my mates and they were al going to the chippy. I tagged along. I've not even walked near a chip shop in months but OMG they were good. Waited and hour and half then went in his garage and banged an hour off on his treadmill.

Feeling more full and alive this morning and hunger is massive so all pointing towards the meal doing the job and revving me up.

Funny thing yesterday, put the pics up of my back on Facebook, the amount of people I had PM me asking how I did it was unreal and if they could do it. As soon as they found out how strict I was and how much work was involved the reaction from every one of them was "Oh no, I couldn't do that!!" and "Oh I still want a life!" These messages just didn't even get a reply.

I must say, I've moaned a lot while doing this and found it so tough it's unreal. But with that back pic I do have a nice feeling of pride. I've worked hard this last 12 weeks and deep down I really know I couldn't give it any more than I have. I won't stop for this last 4!! I will be gutted if I don't get up there and the initial reaction will be "all this for nothing!!!" But then I se the before and now pics and think "It's been worth every bit of blood, sweat and tears!"

PS, can't you tell the cheat picked me up a touch hahahahaha


----------



## FATBOY

yes m8 not everybody can step up and do what is required to get in shape , hence why most people never do


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Well done, really impressive improvements shows you are sticking to your prep 100% Keep it up, ill be at the North East supporting you bro


----------



## Jem

Glad you enjoyed your cheat ! fish n chips are the best cheat on earth. Need to speak to you re arrangements for the show hun, will text you later. Have a great day in the sunshine sweet xx


----------



## hilly

cnt believe you got a cheat im not happy lol.


----------



## RACK

Thanks for all the comments people 

Not been on today as been on a training course and well busy.

Did chest and cardio straight after and all was good.

Chest and Abs:

Pec deck - 4 sets

Smith machine Incline press - 4 sets (make the 3rd set be your heavy set then half the weight and do as many reps as you can without a spot until failure)

Seated flat press - 4 sets

Incline DB flyes - 3 sets

Cable-X-Overs - FST-7

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Session was amazing!!! Strength up and gave me a right boost!!

Also took this quick pic in the sunbeds


----------



## Ak_88

Just saw you post that up on FB.

Check it against the other pic you've got in the same lightining/pose.

Massive difference from 12 months ago!


----------



## RACK

Just noticed exactly the same mate. Can't beleive how much my body has changed


----------



## maccer

its all coming together now mate!! you have done really well so far, impressed with your dedication


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate

Still got a couple of personal problems looming, but they're getting sorted slowly. As you can guess they are women related and with my habbit of always over complicating things they had got a bit tricky. Now they're leveling out a touch. I just hope I've not made a mistake on a certain decision, but that's not for here.

Feeling so much better again for the cheat on saturday and it's proper picked me up. On a Pro/Veg day today so will no doubt be dead in a few hours lol

Good DOMS in chest from yesterday so happy with that and have got Back/Traps/Calves at lunch time.

Cardio and meals were spot on as always.


----------



## RACK

Back and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Seated row with rope attachment - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

One arm DB row - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Close grip pull downs - 3 sets

Seated DB shrugs - 4 sets

Straight arm Rope pullover FST-7

Standing Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

Another awesome session, strength up again! Getting lots more pumps and everything is starting to feel a lot different to what it did at the start of this. I know I'm still up against the clock but fook me I'm trying!!!

Nearly kicked off earlier though, some smart ass reckoned I hardly train, don't eat right and it's all steroids that have got me looking like this. I've never been so close to to biting someone's nose off!! I had to bite my lip and walk away. I still don't know how I managed it. Obviously I'm not taking the right stuff as doing 2-3 hours gym work a day and eating a proper diet isn't needed with the right juice........


----------



## RACK

Had such a bad day yesterday, head was totally shot and cravings for food were jus imense. I held them off and was in bed for about 930. Was flat out early too as I know I didn't finish watching Shameless. Woke up a few times in the night due to dreams but got back to sleep quick. Felt great doing cardio this morning as looked in the mirror and was looking pretty good. Just got to work and head has gone again. It's like being on a fooking emotional roller coaster!!


----------



## hilly

no the feeling mate stay strong


----------



## RACK

Feels sooooo strange mate. Usually I switch off from everything and just carry on. The last few weeks with thigns going off and the prep I've just been so emotional it's unreal.

The funny thing is I feel I've learnt more about myself in the last couple of months than in the last 29 years.


----------



## RACK

Arms:

Rope press-down 4 sets

Skull crushers 4 sets

V-Bar overhead exstensions - 3 sets

Standing EZ curl - 3 sets

Incline DB curl - 3 sets

DB Preacher Curls - 3 sets

Strength same as last week so ok considering was just a Pro/Veg day yesterday.

Mood is rock bottom again though, just can't seem to drag myself round and just feel like sobbin (WTF!!!!!!), or ripping someone's head off. As said earlier, it's an emotional roller coaster.

I thought I had sorted my personal probs a while back but it seems I hadn't and now they're kicking my a55 as much as the prep. I still want to believe I can make it but at this moment in time I just can't see me being ready to pop my tan on.


----------



## hilly

mate i feel exactly same way. sometimes im sat there and just so ****ed off because im so hungry and what annoys me more is that id be happy just eating some cold sweet potato or oats its not like i want **** haha.

have been having a hard time with uni work etc but im just plodding along and u need to do the same. the few weeks coming up are nothing time wise compared to what u/we have done now so stay strong.

U no were im at if he wanna hit me a pm and we can talk about food we wish we were eating hahahahahahah


----------



## RACK

FPMSL!!!! Cheers mate, good to know it's not just me who's a fruit-loop at the min!!!

What gets me the most is that any other time the probs would be shrugged/laughed/fooked straight off. Right now I just can't do it.

ONly 20-odd days left now  just keeping everything crossed I make it up there.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey Rack you are looking good, nice improvements. Keep up the good work hun


----------



## mck

just had a quick look through your post good progress with the diet mate. 3 1/2 weeks to go? how much cardio you doing at the mo?


----------



## RACK

Thanks Betty

MCK, I'm doing 60mins first thing in a morning pre-meal 1. and 60 mins either straight after workout or an hour after my final meal


----------



## mck

o0 fck that lmao. i get ****ed just doing 30mins a day keep it up mate. could do with droppin a few more lbs for 3 1/2wks but it looks like your gettin that covered keep up the hard work and mental battle( i was that mentaly drained a few weeks or so back i asked my work to sack me but they wouldnt lol glad they didnt now) awsome progress though


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate. Let's just say it's just will power alone that's getting me through it.

I reckon a good stone has got to come off. Saturday I weighed 14st 10lb, so hoping for a 4lb loss this week and I'll be about on track.

Upto saturday I'd dropped 2st 10lb in 12 weeks


----------



## MarcusWright

Looking good rack abs are coming through!


----------



## RACK

Cheers buddy


----------



## MarcusWright

i am coming down to watch the show your competiting in as me mate from shields is competiting in it.

Are you happy how everything is progressing, whats the diet side of things like


----------



## RACK

There's not one thing I can complain about mate. I'm in the best shape I've ever been in. I just want to make it up there. I know I won't win, but it's more of a personal battle for me than getting a trophy.

Feeling a lot better today. Went to see my mate last night and his first words were "jebus man, where have you gone??!!" I only saw him last sunday.

Paul still has faith so time for me to stop doubting and get the next 8 days blasted.

As my best mate says "Don't cry about it, deal with it!"

Personal probs have been put to one side.


----------



## MarcusWright

so if it aint too much of a cheeky question rack can i ask what you weighed when you made the decision to compete and what are you now???

Can remember seeing your journo on muscle talk around 4-5months ago


----------



## RACK

Not cheeky at all mate. I decided to compete just before my holiday last year. I weighed 14st 10lb for that.

Went for a bulk and stayed leanish to about 16 and half stone. Then started eating and drinking again like a complete pig, got shingles over Xmas and weighed about 18st at that time. Cut some food out and started the prep at a very fat 17st 6lb (pics are on the first few pages I think).

I got weighed on saturday and was 14st 10lb.


----------



## pastanchicken

Some big improvements of late mate. Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate 

I've been sat here today with my mate at work and we've looked at the pics I posted at the end of week 1, to the pics I posted on saturday which was week 13, and to see what I've done in 12 weeks side by side have made me feel very happy and proud of myself.

End of week 1, 17st 2lb










End of week 13, 14st 10lb










I'm most shocked about my legs! Put a big smile on my face


----------



## RACK

Shoulders and Abs:

Seated machine press - 4 sets

Seated Side laterals 4 sets

Seated DB press 4 sets

Standing front raise with a straight bar 3 sets

Reverse peck deck - 3 sets

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Strength was the same as last week, so I'm guessing the strength boosting effects of saturday's cheat meal are well and truely used up!!!!

Still feeling good which is an added bonus to the day.


----------



## RACK

I'm away tonight to go and see a friend, good thing is all my bag is packed with food for the morning and my cardio gear. Bad thing is that I can't get weighed at my usual time (pre-cardio sat morning). I decided to get weighed this morning.

Weight = 14st 4lb

That's a 6lb drop from last saturday. I'm pretty pleased with myself. Will hopefully be speaking to Paul later with what to do next week.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Well done Rack, very impressed with your dedication, well done. Not long now, so whats your plan for the last few weeks?


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, very much appreciated. Gotta be dedicated, need to prove a few people wrong lol.

Not sure yet, will be speaking to Paul in a bit to find out.


----------



## FATBOY

as always m8 big improvements 6 pound is hell of a loss at this stage.

and you know what you should be proud of your achievments ,and you have already prove the doubters wrong. there negativity just made you more determind well done m8 :thumb:


----------



## RACK

That buddy. I'm feeling pretty good about what I've done in the last few months. A lad who works at my gym came up to me last night and said he admired me for what I'd done and tbh I never expected it to come from him.

total loss now is 3st 2lb in 13weeks. There's no way I can be unhappy with that.


----------



## Kate1976

I know I don't drop by very often but throught I'd just swing thru as a fellow 'student' of Paul's and say well done ...what an awesome amount to lose!! You have achieved so much and come so far!!

Not long now eh Rack...best of luck fella 

Oh and 6lbs in a week!!! Hope you get an awesome cheat meal!!


----------



## RACK

Thanks Kate, no need to apologise, I'm usually scouting about journal town but don't post much apart from the odd one. Plus things have been up and down a bit lately.

Just had a quick word with Paul and yep I get to have a cheat meal tomorrow  Will also be plotting next course of action too after our usual saturday talk


----------



## PAULSHEZ

whats planned for the cheat meal


----------



## Jacko89

Nice work Rack!!! Enjoy your cheat mate, i need to stop cheating now after my show lol...its so hard though haha.

Not long to go now buddy, keep it up


----------



## hilly

big loss there mate superb. enjoy the cheat u fcker


----------



## MarcusWright

rack which comp are you doing is it north east one in hartlepool or batley???


----------



## RACK

Thanks guys, I had a big pizza for my cheat and it was sheer bliss!!! Got red hot later in the night though due to the carbs and looked big this morning so quite happy.

All meals and cardio done as always and here's a quick back pic. Finally getting a decent "V" now










Marcus, it's the one in batley mate.


----------



## Jacko89

HUGE difference Rack mate. big big well done so far.

Awesome stuff


----------



## Ak_88

Lovely stuff mate.

I had something similar yesterday r/e the heat. Had a barbecue last night and figured it was as good a time as any to have a bit of carb replenishment. Felt great but got to bed and i was absolutely roasting all night, guess i really needed a perk up in my metabolism!


----------



## RACK

Cheers Jacko

AK, I didn't cool down until sunday. Not sure if it was the carbs or excitment but I couldn't stop shaking while eating it!!!

Spent most of yesterday sleeping for some reason and struggled to wake up this morning too.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> That buddy. I'm feeling pretty good about what I've done in the last few months. *A lad who works at my gym came up to me last night and said he admired me for what I'd done and tbh I never expected it to come from him.*
> 
> total loss now is 3st 2lb in 13weeks. There's no way I can be unhappy with that.


Told you those are the comments that made you step back and be proud of what you have achieved J ...and they're coming now! Well done:thumbup1: - you know, it's been nice having you as a buddy throughout this prep mate - you have certainly kicked my ass at times and boosted me when I needed it :thumb: I know how fookin hard you have worked, your discipline has kept me pushing for more. So proud of you - Cheers J xx


----------



## RACK

The feeling is very very mutual Em, it makes all the difference just having a little text sent with something nice on it when you're on your a55.

You do realise I'll still be texting ya after this is over don't ya hahaha

BIG MWAH x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> The feeling is very very mutual Em, it makes all the difference just having a little text sent with something nice on it when you're on your a55.
> 
> You do realise I'll still be texting ya after this is over don't ya hahaha
> 
> BIG MWAH x


It does ! and yes - I expect ...no demand it in fact  ...stuck with me I'm afraid x


----------



## Galtonator

you both have made fantastic progress


----------



## RACK

Thanks galt, still a good few weeks to go yet though 

Chest and Abs:

Pec deck - 4 sets

Smith machine Incline press - 4 sets (make the 3rd set be your heavy set then half the weight and do as many reps as you can without a spot until failure)

Seated flat press - 4 sets

Incline DB flyes - 3 sets

Cable-X-Overs - FST-7

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Strength same as last week which suprised me a touch as I feel sooooo tired. It's a pro/veg day so feeling drained as it is and think the cheat meal got used up yesterday even though most of it will have powered my naps.

Just took my top off in the gym due to being roasting and it's funny how no one doesn't think I can do it. This pleases me lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey keep up the good work!!


----------



## Patsy

Hiya mate just been flicking through, i cant believe how far you come mate, you look like a totally different person, seriously.

No matter what you go through and how you feel now you can look back and say you done it, know your capable of doing it and be chuffed with yourself mate

Credit where its due mate, cant fault you, looking good bud, keep it up as im dying to see the end game


----------



## RACK

Cheers betty x

Pat, massive thanks for the comments mate. I had to see if I could do it. Had people telling me I couldn't do it and some even sayin I don't deserve to do it.

I just had to prove to myself I could. At the min, I'm proof that if you want something bad enough, you'll get it.

Now only if I could realise how bad I want a 911 turbo


----------



## 54und3r5

omg awesome double rear bicep pose... totally different person...


----------



## Patsy

Some people like to talk the talk mate, you obviously have proven you can walk it too

Anybody who diets as long as you guys do to get up there deserves it imo, hats off to you mate

Not sure if i could do it, i struggle with 4 week keto rebounds lol

Goodluck with the comp mate, behind you all the way, cracking journal btw.


----------



## Jacko89

Just a 911 turbo??? wouldnt u prefer the gt2 or something? or the audi R8? id just be happy with like £20,000 to blow on my civic lol

EDIT: actually an integra!!


----------



## RACK

@54und3r5, I've been practicing my posing a touch mate lol. I'm happy as now the fat is going I can see things tying in nicely and figuring out just what muscle I have.

@pat, As you've prob read in here, it's drove me mad at times and my head has been shot for weeks on end. I get ok for a few days then it goes again. It's been long over due me doing something like this and I'm so happy I've stuck it through. After this I can really start body-building 

As for the people who talk the talk, I'll leave them to it. Anyone can get abs and decent arms, not many can get up on a stage or diet this long and hard.

@Jacko, I saw the advert for the R8 spyder and fell in love with it mate. But they say when you drive one it's just like "oh well, it's an R8" I've drove a 911 and would sell my mother for one.

Oooooo a GT3 would go down nicely but a tech-art turbo (650bhp, 218mph) would be amazing!!!

I'm stuck with an E36 323i coupe at the min and just fancy a new toy for a few months, treat it like Jodie Foster on a pin-ball table then sell it on. I wouldn't mind another Impreza but seems like everyone has them now and far too many dogs about.

I'll prob save and end up with an E46 M3, but it'll take some savin lol

Integra's are lovely cars, best FWD car since the Corrado (used to have a 220bhp G60 'rado and still miss the sound that thing made!!!)


----------



## Jacko89

OMG how did i forget the Corrado, im afraid it would be that or the teg for me. Nice and simple but spend some big dollah on it lol.

My mate was sat next to some touring car driver in an R8 around silverstone for some stag do thing and he said he literally couldnt hold his body in the seat and for the 3 days after his neck was like he had whiplash lol. Saying this though, he is semi gay and puny lol.

I'd like an M3 too...god i need some moneys!!!


----------



## RACK

Oh to be rich, I've got so many cars in my dream garage mate it's unreal haha

Was absolutely wiped out alst night so a quick power nap after work, then cardio done.

Had to nip back to the gym too and turns out a few people had been talking about me there, this time saying how well I was looking and they can't believe what I've done in the last few months. My reply of "I said I'd prove you all wrong!" might have been a bit smug but sod it, a lot of them took the **** at first, now they're not laughin so much

Back at lunch time.


----------



## Jacko89

That's the comments that make you feel 100% on top of the world mate and you deserve them!


----------



## RACK

It certainly put a smile on my face, even more so when their jaws dropped as I showed them the veins on my hips


----------



## PAULSHEZ

hhhahaha well done. I think i know who your talking about. Are you competing under your gyms name?


----------



## RACK

I nipped down to see our mutual friend so was having a chat with him for a bit, he was laughing about how baggy my jeans were too. They look like fooking clown trousers lol

No mate, I think they were trying to get me to do it but I'm not going to compete under their name.


----------



## RACK

Back and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Seated row with rope attachment - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

One arm DB row - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Close grip pull downs - 3 sets

Seated DB shrugs - 4 sets

Straight arm Rope pullover FST-7

Standing Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

Bit of a so so session. Strength dropped a touch but I'm super tired today. Had enough sleep last night but think I'm running out of energy. My body is using every bit of food so fast. Got some decent pumps but felt every rep.

Also have got veins coming on my ribs now!!! It shocks me enough to see my ribs, but to see veins on them was awesome!!!!


----------



## FATBOY

nice to see you so positive m8 all the way now buddy


----------



## RACK

I'm cool again with the prep mate. My personal life has been the major concern the last few weeks. Now this has to really take a back seat to the prep as in 17 days I'll be donning my trunks.


----------



## RACK

Am absolutly tired out today yet again. Went to pics last night to watch Clash Of The Titans, verdict....... I've seen worse films.

Cardio seemed to drag this morning and my route was a little shorter than usual showing my pace had slowed but I was sweating like a b1tch and 60mins was done as always.

I'm glad it's only arms at the gym today, although left elbow has been flaring up a little last few days.


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> Am absolutly tired out today yet again. Went to pics last night to watch Clash Of The Titans, verdict....... I've seen worse films.
> 
> Cardio seemed to drag this morning and my route was a little shorter than usual showing my pace had slowed but I was sweating like a b1tch and 60mins was done as always.
> 
> I'm glad it's only arms at the gym today, although left elbow has been flaring up a little last few days.


I hear you on the cardio thing.....doing 45mins x2 per day....but 11 days out and each session is getting more and more tedious...make it end!!

I would like veins on rib and hips please !! Well done...


----------



## RACK

I'm just getting really tired really quick now Kate, I get the first 30mins done then feel as if I have to get my dog to help drag me the rest of the way lol

I'll swap you the rib vains for your abs, mine only come out after my cheat meal.


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> I'm just getting really tired really quick now Kate, I get the first 30mins done then feel as if I have to get my dog to help drag me the rest of the way lol
> 
> I'll swap you the rib vains for your abs, mine only come out after my cheat meal.


Yeah the first 20 mins suck for me...I can't wait to drop AM cardio TBH!

Hmmm the abs only appear first thing in the morning and then quickly disappear through the day. Strange...a cheat meal does the opposite for me ...just look bloated and watery ??


----------



## RACK

I look my best the morning after a cheat. I think Pizza might be a secret super food


----------



## MarcusWright

well if its a superfood i am ordering some tonight lol


----------



## RACK

No chance mate, you're only allowed it for last meal on a saturday. That what makes it super hahaha


----------



## MarcusWright

well i have been strict last 6days so having 6cans of your fav drink tonight

vitamin G (Guinness)

Big P is sorting me stuff out for the weekend


----------



## RACK

Ooooooo harsh to tempt me like that mate haha

Nice one on the Pscarb front.


----------



## MarcusWright

so how are feeling with your prep everything ticking over peachy

soz re guiness just had 4 stressful nightshifts of stressful telemonkey dude and been strict last 5-6 days


----------



## laurie g

RACK said:


> @54und3r5, I've been practicing my posing a touch mate lol. I'm happy as now the fat is going I can see things tying in nicely and figuring out just what muscle I have.
> 
> @pat, As you've prob read in here, it's drove me mad at times and my head has been shot for weeks on end. I get ok for a few days then it goes again. It's been long over due me doing something like this and I'm so happy I've stuck it through. After this I can really start body-building
> 
> As for the people who talk the talk, I'll leave them to it. Anyone can get abs and decent arms, not many can get up on a stage or diet this long and hard.
> 
> @Jacko, I saw the advert for the R8 spyder and fell in love with it mate. But they say when you drive one it's just like "oh well, it's an R8" I've *drove a 911 and would sell my mother for one*.
> 
> Oooooo a GT3 would go down nicely but a tech-art turbo (650bhp, 218mph) would be amazing!!!
> 
> I'm stuck with an E36 323i coupe at the min and just fancy a new toy for a few months, treat it like Jodie Foster on a pin-ball table then sell it on. I wouldn't mind another Impreza but seems like everyone has them now and far too many dogs about.
> 
> I'll prob save and end up with an E46 M3, but it'll take some savin lol
> 
> Integra's are lovely cars, best FWD car since the Corrado (used to have a 220bhp G60 'rado and still miss the sound that thing made!!!)


good taste i bought a 59 plate 911 ( just a carrera, but i get a company fuel card:thumbup1 last year it is the best car i ever had and i have had some good cars awesome awesome bit of kit- a turbo- yes i would actually sell my missus for that- not my mum though wouldnt sell her for anything to be fair.

good luck with the show mate- exceptional achievement


----------



## RACK

@Marcus, the prep is doing the job great mate. From how my body is changing and feeling Paul will have me peaked bang on for the 15th. I'm just really really tired now.

No prob on the black stuff, tbh drinking really doesn't bother me anymore. I'll be having a few after my show and then a few on holiday but will be coming back from Ibiza and asking Paul to make me BIG  so defo be very minimal on the drink front.

@laurie, I'd gladly have a carrera buddy. Something about the 911 that jsut does it for me.

I've just spotted a potential new toy on the net now so will be going to look later. Totally different to anything I've had before but fancy a change. I'll let y'all know if it's any good later.


----------



## RACK

Arms:

Rope press-down 4 sets

Skull crushers 4 sets

V-Bar overhead exstensions - 3 sets

Standing EZ curl - 3 sets

Incline DB curl - 3 sets

DB Preacher Curls - 3 sets

Really good session, my cousin turned up today and helped push me through as he has the last few months. He was missing yesterday due to MSG overload from a chinese (so glad you didn't let me have one now Paul!!!!)

Veins were popping out of arms and I'm changing by the day now it seems.

Apart from being tired I couldn't be more pleased with how everything is coming together with the prep.


----------



## RACK

All cardio and meals done and dusted as per usual. Feel like I'm shrinking at a quick rate now so wonder what the scales will say saturday....

No DOMS in arms from yesterday but I hardly ever get them so not worried there. Did a bit of posing last night and things are defo looking better than the pics 2 weeks ago.

Delts and Abs to be done at lunch time.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Whats msg?!


----------



## RACK

Monosodium Glutimate. It's a flavor enhancer used in a lot of take-aways mate. Pretty nasty stuff. If you ever have a groggy/sh1tty feeling the morning after a chinese, this is probably the reason.

Last time I had one was just after new year and I felt horrid after. I forgot until Paul reminded me how bad the additive is.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

What music have you chosen to pose to Rack?


----------



## RACK

I'm going for a Tiesto track called "I will be here"

I wanted something by Prodigy or Pendulum but tbh I'm not big enough to do it to those tracks as I feel you need to have a big stature to really make the most of the music.

Seen as I'll not be the biggest I've chose a part of the Tiesto bit that starts off with just vocals, so I get to be a bit "Ed Corny". After about 20secs it kicks in which is where I'll try and own the stage and the crowd. If I can't make an impact in size I'll be doing everything else I can to get attention


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I think you meant 'bring me back to life' by evanescense or 'infinity' by DJ 'whats'his'name.

and if in doubt, a bit of gladiator sound track


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA!! What about "boom boom pow!"

It's getting bad though as I always have the track on in my car. Not good tryin to go through your routine in the middle of a round-a-bout.


----------



## RACK

Shoulders and Abs:

Seated machine press - 4 sets

Seated Side laterals 4 sets

Seated DB press 4 sets

Standing front raise with a straight bar 3 sets

Reverse peck deck - 3 sets

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Good session today, strength the same as last week so happy with that. I've upped my veg a touch and it's done the trick today as feel a bit more alive, although when I say upped I just mean I put a bit more salad in than before, hard work as you can tell from the starting pics...... I fooking hate salad!!!

Also for the first time in nearly a year I took my top off and trained in the gym. Did one set of DB pressing and I was just shocked at how much I've changed. I've never seen myself like this and it's just spurred me on even more. I know it sounds a bit sad but I've seen myself like this and just love it!!!


----------



## Jacko89

RACK said:


> Shoulders and Abs:
> 
> Seated machine press - 4 sets
> 
> Seated Side laterals 4 sets
> 
> Seated DB press 4 sets
> 
> Standing front raise with a straight bar 3 sets
> 
> Reverse peck deck - 3 sets
> 
> Crunches 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Good session today, strength the same as last week so happy with that. I've upped my veg a touch and it's done the trick today as feel a bit more alive, although when I say upped I just mean I put a bit more salad in than before, hard work as you can tell from the starting pics...... I fooking hate salad!!!
> 
> *Also for the first time in nearly a year I took my top off and trained in the gym. Did one set of DB pressing and I was just shocked at how much I've changed. I've never seen myself like this and it's just spurred me on even more. I know it sounds a bit sad but I've seen myself like this and just love it!!!*


Awesome attitude mate, keep this going :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> I think you meant 'bring me back to life' by evanescense or 'infinity' by DJ 'whats'his'name.
> 
> and if in doubt, a bit of gladiator sound track


Heres my key, philosophy

A freak like me, just needs infinity

Thanks Guru Josh, i heard that fkin song more at shows than any other time of last year 

Don't forget the Kill Bill soundtrack too!

Glad to hear everythings going well Rackster :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Thanks Jacko

AK, My mate used to have Guru Josh as his message tone on his phone, let's just say the tune is not on my favorite list..

Got another shock last night, popped on some jeans that I've not got in since holiday and they fit ok back then, last night they were hung off me, they're a 34" waist!! Feels really good knowing the lard has and is still coming off but strange too, the last time I was near this weight was 3 years ago. From the feel of it, I'll have done another decent drop on the scales this week and hoping the pics will show it too.

It's dreaded leg day!!! I think I'll have to get the Prodigy cd on in the gym to get me through it lol (Gotta be Voodoo People while doing leg press Pscarb style)


----------



## mick_the_brick

Good luck with the legs mate 

Looking forward to pics also.


----------



## RACK

Cheers Mick, gonna need it today with the pro/veg day yesterday lol.

Pics will be up about 10am in the morning


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice one Brother!!!

So which film is that out of??


----------



## RACK

Oooooooooo, my mate says it all the time but I haven't seen the film so just guessing at Human Traffic????

(and I know it's bad for someone like me to have never seen that film lol)


----------



## mick_the_brick

On the nose mate LOL..

Really suprised you ain't seen that TBH..

Not the most classiest of films but funny and relevant to us I'm guessing


----------



## Ak_88

'Us' being you northern pikeys? 

Enjoy legs today Rack, i did 'em in the sweatpit on Wednesday, and i'm doing them again tommorow! :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

AK - HONK HONK 

You know it biatch..

I'll catch up with you over the weekend AK..


----------



## RACK

I'll get it off my mate this weekend to watch Mick. TBH I'd really like to batter Danny Dier but if the film's decent I'll give it a chance 

AK, the only thing I enjoy about legs is watching my cousin try and walk down the gym steps after it haha


----------



## mick_the_brick

You should mate - most of it is relevant for a night out


----------



## RACK

Quads/Hams and calves

Leg extensions - 4 sets

Reverse Hack Squat - 4 sets

Leg press - Pscarb style

Walking lunges - 10 steps per leg x 3

Lying leg curl - Pscarb style

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 4 sets

Seated Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

As always was just a vial session, for some reason I'm able to push myself harder on legs than any other body part...... My legs feel totally different to how they did last week, it feels like a lot of fat has gone from the outer quad. Also the ache at the end of session feels more like a numb sensation (if that makes sense????) I'm totally wiped today so will do my usual trick of getting home, having a power nap, eating my last meal then another power nap before cardio.

I'm dying to get on the scales and see what I weigh but will be waiting til the morning. I feel like I'm disappearing.


----------



## MarcusWright

resist the temptation to jump on scales lol


----------



## RACK

Got weighed this morning and a 4lb drop was had. Weight now 14st, total drop of 3st 6lb in 14weeks

Got to gym, tried a little bit of tan on to see how it took to my skin and took a few pics.

What you lot think???

PS, ignore the leg coming out, I was just trying to see inner thigh


----------



## hilly

fck the tan mate cnt start to see some abs there awesome


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate  Just gotta see what Paul says later now.


----------



## FATBOY

as always m8 consistant improvement bodyshape has completely changed you should be proud of what you have achiived buddy i think you are a little flat maybe a refeed will be forthcoming 

facialy you now look about fifteen


----------



## daniel.m

rack havnt looked in on your journal for a while and the improvements are immense

well done so far..keep on track


----------



## RACK

Thanks for all the comments guys 

Just spoke to Paul on the phone.........

I've got the official thumbs up, bring on that stage in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey bud, my new phone is sh1t so i couldnt recieve pic messages! boooooo

fcking ace progress mate, you've come a long way!


----------



## RACK

I wondered if I'd remembered to change your number or not lol

Thanks mate, this is all your fault betting me to do it at your show hahahaha!!


----------



## MarcusWright

looking really good mate

so he has said your ready knock em dead bro


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate.

I wouldn't say I'd knock them dead (well maybe if I walked on with a cardboard cut-out, slimfast style haha) but I'm sure I can hold my own up there and not look out of place


----------



## MarcusWright

You will be fine mate wouldnt worry

just wish i could get down to watch it on nights the day before your show


----------



## Jacko89

WOW mate what a difference. V V impressed with the distance you have come with your physique.

I want to come and watch you on stage but your SOOO FAR away from me lol, ill be there in spirit mate.

:thumb:


----------



## stl

Entering a Competition or not, for what you have achieved in such short time period i think you are a winner already - congratulations.


----------



## klx_boy

Wicked progress man! Which show asre you doing? The N.E on the 16th?..


----------



## jamie seagia

just read every page mate good luck in it all reps for the continuincy keep it up


----------



## RACK

Thanks everyone, got to keep my head down big time now for the next 2 weeks.

Klx_boy, it's the show on the 15th in Batley mate.

Yesterday;

Chest and Abs:

Pec deck - 4 sets

Smith machine Incline press - 4 sets (make the 3rd set be your heavy set then half the weight and do as many reps as you can without a spot until failure)

Seated flat press - 4 sets

Incline DB flyes - 3 sets

Cable-X-Overs - FST-7

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Strength was up on pec dec but elbow let me down on pressing. It's been nigglin me the last 10 days or so. Got it supported now so will just man up for the rest of the prep and deal with it.

I've gone into pure panic mode again now and constantly doubting myself about getting up there. I know I should just try and relax as I'm in the best of hands but it's a lot easier said than done.

I've only got monday at work next week so that's a good thing as I'm starting to get really really tired now.

Body has changed agian since the last pics. This morning I had a 4 pack even while forcing my stomach out. The strangest thing is how I actually feel to myself. I'll go to stratch my side and it just doesn't feel like me cos there's not much left on me. One thing I do know for sure is that there is no way on this earth I will ever get like my starting pics again.

Back, traps and calves at lunch time.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

if your doing the show then let me know some hotels matey!


----------



## hilly

rack keep ure head up mate, this is the final run now you have done the hard work this bits easy. my head is all over to i just wake,eat,sleep and do uni work lol. it will be here and over before you no it


----------



## RACK

Cheers Hilly, that's exactly me at the mo, eat/work/sleep/train. It's been such a mental few months with emotions and everything. Interesting though as I've learnt a lot about myself.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly said:


> rack keep ure head up mate, this is the final run now you have done the hard work this bits easy. my head is all over to i just wake,eat,sleep and do uni work lol. it will be here and over before you no it


thats what it feels like exactly... your just counting the hours between meals, training and cardio...everything else is just 'meh'.....

you will feel 10000% happier and upbeat the moment your off the stage as its the end of the journey.

You saw me after my last show, for 2-3 weeks i was miserable as sin but afterwards (still tired and depleted) i was bouncing like a kid on sugar!

remember trying to follow me in your car to a fast food joint?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

FPMSL!!!! Mate, my beema was fair sliding all over that retail park trying to keep up with you to pizza express haha!!!

I'm pretty glad my mate booked our holiday for 5 weeks after the show. I've spoke to Paul so it's not going to be a complete stop to dieting after it. I'm having saturday night and all sunday off diet and training but come monday a gentle rebound will be started.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i hate 3 people in my car (dad on crutches too!)it was a case of fck the passengers this corner can be done at 50mph 

Wise move with continuing the dieting post show, if you let loose you will blow up like a blimp in quick fashion

chicks dig abs.... you'll be the best guy in a cardy pmsl


----------



## hilly

RACK said:


> FPMSL!!!! Mate, my beema was fair sliding all over that retail park trying to keep up with you to pizza express haha!!!
> 
> I'm pretty glad my mate booked our holiday for 5 weeks after the show. I've spoke to Paul so it's not going to be a complete stop to dieting after it. I'm having saturday night and all sunday off diet and training but come monday a gentle rebound will be started.


I hope you do mate, would be a shame for you to go crazy like u did before start of diet and spoil things.

I am taking the sunday night and monday off then back eating as i am now with cardio cut in half and carbs on training days slightly increased.

then when weight stalls cals will be increased slowly.


----------



## RACK

@IB, Lucy was saying "it's only supposed to be a little diesle that!!!" haha

As for the abs, I tried my dreaded holiday shorts on last night and they're loose! haha. I usually battle with these but now they're down and out. I'm not going for knee length ones this year, no way am I putting all this work in on my legs not to show them off lol

@hilly, no way will I go crazy again mate. Been speaking to Paul and he's happy to keep on coaching me.

We both know that if I go mental on carbs I'll just swell up as IB points out. I know my stomach will still be kinda shrunk on the sat night and sunday so I'm only really using that time after the show to eat some junk, just for a the different taste of it and a feeling of it.

We've said monday will be start of things again, slowly bring carbs back in but can not go mad and ruin all the hard work. Truth be told I don't want to be much higher BF than I am now. I can finally start looking in the mirror and liking what I see.

I'm planning on competing again, maybe not this year but prob go for this comp again. If so then Paul has mentioned a few areas that need bringing up, so it will be the same practice that has been adopted for this prep, I'll do what ever he tells me.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

1.4 diesel, 0-60 in 2 days

anyone who watched the transit van drive the nurbergring in 2mins:10 seconds, its not whats under the bonnet that matters lol.


----------



## RACK

Very true, a driver who's not had pizza for 3 months and covered in fake tan will always beat a fatty, no matter what cars both are driving lol!


----------



## Galtonator

keep going mate the end is in sight


----------



## RACK

Thanks Galt, having a bad day today though

Back and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Seated row with rope attachment - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

One arm DB row - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Close grip pull downs - 3 sets

Seated DB shrugs - 4 sets

Straight arm Rope pullover FST-7

Standing Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

Strength was same as last week but left elbow/forearm got very painful during session. Lost my rag in the gym as it was just full of tramps today who think it's ok just just sit about and talk on everything that I was after. I always ask if anyone is using stuff but when I got a blank look back I just walked off sayin "then you wonder why you never change shape you fooking inbred!"

Got a little bit of stick asking if my abs were fully out yet so I just kept quiet and then some a55 thought it would be a good idea to cut me up on the drive back to work. His balls soon shrank when I was at the side of him asking to repeat what he said!!

As you can tell, my temper has gone today, I'm mardy, tired and hungry in that order.


----------



## Jacko89

Incredible Bulk said:


> i hate 3 people in my car (dad on crutches too!)it was a case of fck the passengers this corner can be done at 50mph
> 
> *Wise move with continuing the dieting post show, if you let loose you will blow up like a blimp in quick fashion*
> 
> chicks dig abs.... you'll be the best guy in a cardy pmsl


I did this. I ate all my clean food the week after the show + at least 2.5-3000 cals of crap on top and blew up massive and watery. Last week i flushed the water off by drinking 9 litres a day and now i have abs again and calipers say im 11% my weight is 84kg today from 66kg when i was on stage 15days ago lol.


----------



## Dig

RACK said:


> Thanks Galt, having a bad day today though
> 
> Back and traps and calf's:
> 
> Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
> 
> Seated row with rope attachment - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
> 
> One arm DB row - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps
> 
> Close grip pull downs - 3 sets
> 
> Seated DB shrugs - 4 sets
> 
> Straight arm Rope pullover FST-7
> 
> Standing Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps
> 
> Strength was same as last week but left elbow/forearm got very painful during session. Lost my rag in the gym as it was just full of tramps today who *think it's ok just just sit about and talk on everything that I was after. I always ask if anyone is using stuff* but when I got a blank look back I just walked off sayin "then you wonder why you never change shape you fooking inbred!"
> 
> Got a little bit of stick asking if my abs were fully out yet so I just kept quiet and then some a55 thought it would be a good idea to cut me up on the drive back to work. His balls soon shrank when I was at the side of him asking to repeat what he said!!
> 
> As you can tell, my temper has gone today, I'm mardy, tired and hungry in that order.


P1sses me right off as well mate. If they are just sat there chatting ive found best thing to do is just say 'how many sets you got left mate' if more than one then 'ok well i'll work in with you then seeing as though you're having long rests'.

A few people grumble but just go and change the weight if its a machine, most will just go over to another machine.

Obviously if someone is training hard and not fvcking around then wouldnt do it -this is for the likes of the guys you mentioned.

Works every time


----------



## Kate1976

RACK said:


> As you can tell, my temper has gone today, I'm mardy, tired and hungry in that order.


I feel your pain Rack.......not long to go now mr....then you can have the mother of all cheat meals, some booze and then back on the wagon eh


----------



## RACK

@jacko, now that's a rebound haha!!!

@dig, I'm usually polite mate and it's never a prob. Just lately had an influx of very lazy new members who'd rather chat and text than sweat. Don't get me wrong, I send the odd text if I'm training alone or resting but as soon as 45secs is up, I'm back lifting.

@kate, my mate has said he can't wait to get me out after the show and the sunday, his exact words were "can we please just have a day and night out without you going off to eat or train brother!!!!" haha. He's been great through this and really helped me through, but we're going to have one hell of a saturday night after I scrub that tan off 

Head went big time last night. Lots of panic, doubt and cravings for paprika prigles of all things??? It got that bad it was like I could taste them!!

After a couple of words from Paul I calmed down, funny how just a couple of comments on an FB status can chill you out. If I wasn't ready then Paul wouldn't be putting me up there, I have to keep telling myself this.

Elbow seemed to be ok last night too although had cramp in my left forearm this morning but has now worn off.

Got arms at lunch and glad it's not a massive session as it's a pro/veg day today so energy will be low.

On the temper front I seem to have got really snappy, not sure if this is due to the increase in nerves/panic??


----------



## RACK

Arms:

Rope press-down 4 sets

Skull crushers 4 sets

V-Bar overhead exstensions - 3 sets

Standing EZ curl - 3 sets

Incline DB curl - 3 sets

DB Preacher Curls - 3 sets

Elbows are starting to ache like mad now, strength is pretty consistant but energy is next to nothing.


----------



## Jem

Yo I am alive ...phone is not functioning though ! will sort it and text you tomorrow babe x


----------



## RACK

No probs, I remember you saying it was playing up at the weekend.

Again was craving stuff like mad last night and very very hungry. Had a few big drinks of sugar free dilute pop and was ok after that.

Had a nice little shock again last night too, at night I seem to dry out a bit. Was doing my poses in the mirror and my upper back has dried out a lot so hoping lower back comes in quick. There really is minimal fat left on me and I even did the dreaded "jump up and down in front of a mirror, if it wobbles it's FAT" test and there was hardly anything moving. After 10mins of doing this I was knackered out but had a big smile on my face as I really am in the best shape of my life. It's very strange to look in the mirror and think "that can't be me".

And I'm only gonna be better this time next weekend.


----------



## RACK

Shoulders and Abs:

Seated machine press - 4 sets

Seated Side laterals 4 sets

Seated DB press 4 sets

Standing front raise with a straight bar 3 sets

Reverse peck deck - 3 sets

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Really good session, strength up a touch on the DB pressing, but did have to drop back down on last set.

Back in a more positve mood now too, oh how I love this roller-coaster of emotions that is prep lol


----------



## RACK

For some reason I just couldn't sleep last night. Dropped off about 1ish and was up at 530am for cardio. Not good to say it's leg day.

Hunger is getting really bad now, I thought I've have had it alot more over the prep but it's only the last week I've been really strugglin with it.

Weigh in tomorrow and will be interesting to see what the scales say. After that I'll be calling Paul and seeing what the plan of attack is for next week.


----------



## Bettyboo

Keep up the good work seems your doing very well


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> For some reason I just couldn't sleep last night. Dropped off about 1ish and was up at 530am for cardio. Not good to say it's leg day.
> 
> Hunger is getting really bad now, I thought I've have had it alot more over the prep but it's only the last week I've been really strugglin with it.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow and will be interesting to see what the scales say. After that I'll be calling Paul and seeing what the plan of attack is for next week.


You will be grand next week J - I found the 2nd last week the hardest to deal with re fighting temptation ....it was painful ! Fancy crying over wanting to eat junk food so badly -well I did :lol: :lol: :lol: It's really fooking difficult having to prepare yummy meals for the kids and then not getting to taste it :whistling:

Good luck with the weigh in

I think I would still wobble if I jumped up and down 

xxx


----------



## hilly

RACK said:


> For some reason I just couldn't sleep last night. Dropped off about 1ish and was up at 530am for cardio. Not good to say it's leg day.
> 
> Hunger is getting really bad now, I thought I've have had it alot more over the prep but it's only the last week I've been really strugglin with it.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow and will be interesting to see what the scales say. After that I'll be calling Paul and seeing what the plan of attack is for next week.


ive been like this for weeks mate


----------



## RACK

Thanks Betty x

Jem, I've been like that this week. I'm ok today but the other night I wanted pringles so bad I've have done anything for them. I could actually taste them!!! I'm having cravings like a pregnant woman!

I'll be sending you a few texts tomorrow and will try and call ya too. Good luck x

Hilly, I've found it well strange. it's like I'm too tired to sleep if that makes sense

Quads/Hams and calves

Leg extensions - 4 sets

Reverse Hack Squat - 4 sets

Leg press - Pscarb style

Walking lunges - 10 steps per leg x 3

Lying leg curl - Pscarb style

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 4 sets

Seated Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

The final friday leg session. Me and my cousin both said it's a mixture of feelings, happy that next friday we won't be walking like we've been gang-raped but sad as we'll not be walking like we've been gang-raped lol

I'm sat here typing this and my legs are throbbing. Not sure where I even found the energy from but lifts were same as last week so happy.

Only Paul knows what's in store for me next week so I'll have to wait til I speak to him tomorrow to find out.

Got a week left and I'm bricking it!!!! I'm really going to be on stage soon!!!


----------



## Jacko89

RACK said:


> The final friday leg session. Me and my cousin both said it's a mixture of feelings, happy that next friday we won't be walking like we've been gang-raped but sad as we'll not be walking like we've been gang-raped lol
> 
> *Everyone loves being gang raped everynow and again * :lol:
> 
> Got a week left and I'm bricking it!!!! I'm really going to be on stage soon!!!
> 
> *You will enjoy every minute of it mate and come off buzzing to get back on there lol.*


----------



## RACK

I'm thinking about doing this one then using the next 12 months to get bigger and actually place somewhere in the same comp next year mate

Weigh in this morning went well. Dropped 3lb this week, weight is 13st 11lb so a total loss now of 3st 9lb in 15 weeks.

Gettin a clean carbs meal tonight and will be speaking to Paul later to find out what it is and to see what next week will bring


----------



## Ak_88

So chances are when you're up on stage next week you could be down 4 stone in 16 weeks?

That is bloody awesome mate - thought about sending some shots to a mag to see if you can get anything out of it?


----------



## RACK

That was my initial thoughts on the weight drop needed mate which averaged out at 3.5lb a week so once the water is off I might just have met the target.

I might send a few shots off and see what get's sent back. The shot of my jeans will make everyone laugh the most. At the start they would only just do up, now it's like something off a slim-fast advert lol.


----------



## hilly

good studd on the drop this week mate, not long left now easy stuff from here


----------



## klx_boy

Hey dude, not long to go!  You got any progress pics?...


----------



## RACK

@Hilly, cheers mate. Yeah it's not going to be as bad as I thought this last week, I mention below that my diet doesn't change so I'm used to the zombie feeling 

@klx_boy, I'll try and get some pics up saturday before the show but I can't promise. I'll be popping one up friday with my work jeans on, these were sooooo tight when I started the prep and I could hardly breath in them. Everyone will have a proper chuckle when they see them now

Carb up meal saturday was just 2 jacket spuds. Had to keep things clean but I couldn't get over how different they seems to taste from the last time I had them, it's like they were the best potatoes in the world after so long without them LOL!!

Spoke to Paul and I had to have a little chuckle as my diet won't be changin at all, how could I carb deplete any more haha!

Usual procedure of upping water lots to get my body flushing and I spent most of yesterday running upstairs to the toilet.

I'm only at work today and my laptop is playing but I'll update when I can.


----------



## klx_boy

Sounds good and look forward to the pics man


----------



## the machine

whats the carb up strategy? start tuesday and safegurad against overspill so friday you can just maintain?


----------



## RACK

I think we're just using carbs friday mate, I'll just be doing whatever Paul tells me.


----------



## FATBOY

home straight buddy no turining back now


----------



## RACK

Thanks fatboy  I really can't wait to get up there now

Chest and Abs:

Pec deck - 4 sets

Smith machine Incline press - 4 sets (make the 3rd set be your heavy set then half the weight and do as many reps as you can without a spot until failure)

Seated flat press - 4 sets

Incline DB flyes - 3 sets

Cable-X-Overs - FST-7

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps

Usual chest session, strength again same as last week. Had top off in the gym and everything is going as good as poss. Will be calling Paul again tonight to check when cardio stops and what weight sessions to do. We spoke saturday but I can't remember what he said.


----------



## Jacko89

Nearly there mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RACK

I know Jacko, can't wait to be up there now.

Spoke to Paul last night and had a really good chat, cleared up the last few days of this prep (which I'd just forgot about) and what's happening after. I know I've said it over and over but Paul's been awesome through this and I can't wait to see how he'll change me for next year.

Just a pro/veg day today, normal back training and cardio. Tomorrow things will change a bit.

Thursday a few carbs will be added and then more on friday

Here's the "slim fast" pic I was on about, I just can't help looking at it and chuckling saying "Hi, I'm John Rackham and I lost 4 stone on the PSCARB plan"!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Fcuk me, what a pic!! Can't wait to see some updated piccies mate, your thread is inspiring.


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, it's comments like your's that have kept me going and make me proud to have seen in through.


----------



## Jem

I cannot see the pics as I am on laptop again J - but I know where you're at so best of luck with this week it will fly by ! xxx


----------



## RACK

Thanks babe, get your phone out and I'll send them to ya now x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Thanks babe, get your phone out and I'll send them to ya now x


Looking for the p!ssing charger  ...ok let's roll :thumbup1: xx


----------



## Jacko89

MAN!! What a difference, that is insane, you have worked so hard mate.


----------



## hertderg

wow - a massive well done on getting to where you are Rack ,that pic is just mental . Paul's plan and YOUR hard graft day in day out has paid off , you must be well proud mate.

Not long to go now so push on and enjoy your time up on that stage , you deserve to be there.


----------



## Kate1976

Hey best of luck ...final stretch now! I'm sure Emma will tell you this....but try to enjoy every minute as the whole day goes by so quickly...oh and gets lots of pics!

Enjoy the tan up and the feed afterwards


----------



## klx_boy

HAHA Nice pic! Well done bro! Good luck for this weekend!


----------



## RACK

Thanks everyone 

Depletion well underway now, water is up massively and final cardio session will be tonight. After that it's just one depletion workout to do tomorrow and carbs will start going in after that. Looking how my body is changing is strange I reckon I'll be close to 13st on stage so that's a 4 and half st drop, but will get weighed saturday morning just to confirm how much has actually come off in 16 weeks.

Got striations coming in shoulders, a bit of feathering in upper back, chest split and when tensing can see upper and lower pecs which are also squaring off at the ends, serratus are visable, ribs are out, abs are there but not that deep (will be better with tan on), obliques are present and seem to stick out further than my hip bones??? Veins are poping out al over, quads are comin out nicely, calves look great, I'm well proud of these!

I still get a shock when I look in the mirror, I look like a body builder!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to put pics up saturday and show everyone who's supported me what they've helped me do


----------



## Jem

Nice one J ! cannot wait to see you xxx


----------



## RACK

Thanks Em, I'll be straight over to see ya

And so the carb up begins, not going mental and will be calling Paul later on to chat about how it's going.

I thought I'd take a quick pic this morning so we have a before and after shot to see how much a carb up does.

Comments please


----------



## Incredible Bulk

FUKKIN HELL MATE.....wow.....HUUUUUUUUGE PROGRESSION!


----------



## hilly

good stuff mate can actually see some abs coming thru there and shape in legs. Once water drops off the muscle fills up and tightens everything should look much improved


----------



## mick_the_brick

Alright Brother 

Awesome work J..

What a difference mate

Enjoy the carbs lol


----------



## RACK

@IB, I couldn't let you down could I mate hahaha.

@Hilly, that's the plan. Usually the morning after my treat abs are pretty clear, so once the water is off and I'm a little fuller then they'll be better.

@Mick, thanks buddy. Much aprreciated


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i honestly think you'll look better than my first showing as i had no leg cuts and i only had abs on the day lol


----------



## RACK

Your abs were scary mate, they just appearred!!

I reckon I'll be giving a good 1 and half to 2 stone away to you though at your first show.

And I better get working on my smile as that defo helped you win hahaha!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

whats your weight now?

yup, smile smile smile


----------



## RACK

Weight this morning was 13st 8lb, was going to leave it til saturday to get weighed but I'm a curious so and so, and had to get on.


----------



## Rotsocks

Tremendous achievement through lots of hard work and dedication:thumb:

Looking good.Well done and good luck with your show.

Looking forward to seeing pics of you on stage.


----------



## FATBOY

yes my friend you have come a long long way,

after the show you will have a fantastic base to build some serious solid tissue make sure you take advantage of it to the full ,


----------



## ElfinTan

Just wanted to have a peek at how you're doing...and surfice to say you doing yourself proud! I love these transformations, u and others arte truely inspring. I wish u the placing you deserve....and HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Galtonator

mate your progression has been fantastic. Enjoy the show mate you deserve to have a great day

You using Jan tana?


----------



## RACK

@Rotsocks, thanks for the comments mate

@fatboy, a plan has been put in plce already for the building of the New RACK mate lol

@ElfinTan, thanks for the comments Tan, really appreciate them. I'm soooo sorry I couldn't make it down before prep finished, life's been very hectic lately. But I will be down at some point to say thank you personally, plus next time I strip to my kex in the gym I'll look better than the last time I climbed those steps 

@Galt, thanks buddy. I just did what I was told lol

I was going to use Pro tan but funds aren't the best at the min so got dream tan for the day and Lucy (the girl I was seeing/am seeing.....) to put it on. She's sh1t hot with tanning so I know I'm in good hands

Spoke to Paul last night and the chat we had just put a big smile on my face. Actually impressin him with my change has been worth all the hard work and having someone like him say good things about my progress was just mind-blowing for me. Please don't think I appreciate every single comment from everyone, I genuinely do.

Body has tightened up nicely from carbs yesterday, pic has been sent to Paul and will be chatting to him later to go over water protocall for show day. Legs have come out even more and abs are more visable. Also serratus and shoulders look better

I'm totally set back with what I have actually done in 16 weeks, even I have to look in the mirror twice cos I don't beleive it's me haha!! I went to see my nan last night as she can't make it to the show, she asked me to strip off and was just shocked! I thought she might have another stroke!! But then she just looked at me and cried saying "You look like a body builder!, I never know you'd look like that!" Made me very proud.

Not sure if I'll be able to get on line again before the show so I'll be signing off for now.

Massive thanks for all the support everyone and I really couldn't have done it all without you and your fantastic comments. I will thank you all when I do the write up and get the final pics up.


----------



## hilly

good luck mate, enjoy it.


----------



## maccer

hahha thats brilliant, you have stuck to it and the results are awesome better then I expected TBH very good mate


----------



## Kate1976

WOW, WOW and thrice WOW  Seriously Rack you look awesome......

Best of luck for tomorrow mr ........hope you have an amazing day...you deserve it!


----------



## HTID

u,ve dieted well rack, just enjoy the moment and remember just gettin up there is an achievment in itself no matter what, all else is a bonus! well done.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Good luck Rack, ill be at the show tomorrow with Boothy so if you get cahnce come and say hi


----------



## kawikid

It'll be good to get some start pics posted right alongside the latest one to really hit home the transformation.

That last pic has really nailed it. Huge difference. Even that loose bit of skin at the front of your belly that was there a few weeks back has tightened right in. Legs looking well too. Well done bud, you should be well proud of yourself. Incredible journey


----------



## big silver back

Good job mate


----------



## jamie seagia

good luckmate well done good progression go for it bigman :thumbs:

HTID how u doing mate


----------



## hertderg

You've come so far mate , the difference from 1st pic to last is unreal , it's very inspiring. Well done to you and Paul for getting yourself in the best shape of your life, make sure you thoroughly enjoy today as you deserve it.

Love the story about your Gran getting you to strip off and nearly having a stroke , I'll leave the jokes for others


----------



## RACK

Well people, I got up there and did it. I'll write a full on report of the day tomorrow but right now I'm off out for a few drinks. Had a quick Mc'D's to celebrate and that is the only crap I'll be having. A massive thanks to everyone who spoke and I will mention you all.

Paul, we only went and did it mate!!!!!

Here's a few pics I got after tanning up, I weighed in at 13st 7lb, so 1lb short of the 4st drop lol


----------



## bizzlewood

**** waist looks tiny what does it measure up as 27?


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, it's about the 34in mark I think. I've got a deep chest so helps with the illusion. I've got some stage pics to come yet and it looks good up there


----------



## Kate1976

Looking good Rack...awesome job


----------



## maccer

well done mate brilliant


----------



## Jacko89

Well done rack good work mate


----------



## bizzlewood

What was it like getting up there?


----------



## Taylor01

Saw you on stage today, awesome transformation.

Good posing too, looked really confident. Well done mate


----------



## Dig

Huge transformation, very impressive, well done!


----------



## FATBOY

well done m8 bodybuilding is made up of small steps but you just took a massive leap  it can only get better from here buddy .

its been a pleasure to follow your journey


----------



## jamie seagia

piks mate im going to the nabba north west today at 4pm

mymates competeing today well done mate


----------



## RACK

The time has come for me to write a report of show day!!!!

As a lot who've read my journal know, I've found the 16 weeks of prep very up and down. I've had a lot of headfooks and hardly any carbs, it's cost me a lot more than money, put strain on all of my relationships, a host of personal problems and god knows how many tears.

A friend asked me "would you do it again?"

"without thinking twice!" was my reply!!

Went to bed on friday night very nervous, but feeling pretty goo dabout how I looked. This all changed saturday morning, I woke up and just went crazy. I couldn't see myself being good enough to get up there. Quick call to Paul and my mind was put at ease, my bag was packed and I was eating my first meal of the day.

My bro came to my house, we had a quick run through my routine and music and then we set off.

30mins later we were at the Frontier in Batley, 5 mins later Aaron (Incedible Bulk) pulled up. His face as I stepped out of the car was a picture. Last time we met up was about 3 stone ago at the finals hahaha

A quick catch up with him and he gave me a quick look over and was pleased with how far I'd come.

Next went up to register but this seemed to take forever as they weren't lettin anyone in until 11am, not feeling great as I was supposed to be on stage at 12.

Next min I heard someone call my name and Steve Goodwin, who placed, came up to me and was chatting for a while. This again put me even more at ease.

Then things get very surreal, I walked in and signed up and another 1st timer walked up to me said "Are you RACK?" (I think it was Steve Beaver, sorry if not mate, my head is still blurry from it all) we had a good chat and I got told how far I'd come again and I felt great with this.

Time was moving on fast and this wasn't a good sign as I still hadn't tanned up yet. I went to the front door and just about dragged Lucy in the venue and went upstairs to get a room and get naked!!! Although purely for tanning lol.

Lucy made an awesome job of my tan, seriously can't thank her enough for this.

Just before we went down The Machine from UK-M walked in the room and again asked if I was RACK and we had a good chat about things.

IB walked in and gave me the once over and took a few pics and gave me a few tips and again put me at ease

Next we got to the pump up area, this was fantastic as everyone there was very friendly and there wasn't 1 ego. We all stood round got ready and a few chats.

Even though we were all getting ourselves ready you can't help but eye everyone else up and compare.

This was pretty hard as the class was filled with great physiques. Again, I knew I was never going to win this and wouldn't place but it's a hard thing to accept. My job was to do everything Paul said, go out there and get the job done. No matter what.

Then we got called to the stage door and the first thought in my head was "OH SH1T!"

Things from here are just fuzzy! First thing I noticed was the lights. I could just about make out where my family were sat and heard my best mate shout something.

We got split to do our 1/4 turns as I think there were 15 in the class.

I was running on auto pilot and after watching the vid you can tell. My emotion never changed, as much as I wanted to smile all you can see is a steely glaze, and sometimes a little pout lol.

We got sent back stage and it was time for the routines to start. It was like waiting for christmas and then I got called out.

I was shaking like a sh1tting whippit!!! I walked on, took to my knees and waited for what seemed like a year.

The transformer noise started, I pulled out some kind of jerky robot motion to get into my start position, my arms came back and then I just heard the vocals from Tiesto "I will be here!" All I felt was a massive rush and in my head I said to myself "This is fooooking amazin" (that sounds better if you say it in my yorkshire accent), arm's went out, I stood up hit a side chest, punch down and squeezed every bit out of a side tricep. I know as I snapped the pose in the beat of the tune would kick in and I just felt a huge grin come on my face as I timed it spot on. Did a back pose then I remember seeing a few people face's as I turned around with a vacuum in place, I knew my waist had shrank but by looking at them I didn't realise by how much. Next I did what I do best and swaggered across the stage, did a few more poses, went to the other side of the stage and then my music faded out, I wasn't expecting this as I didn't get told we were only getting 60secs, my music was dead on 90secs and so was my routine. You can see the look of just pure "WTF!" in my face and it really knocked my duck off. But I raised my arms, waved to my family and walked off. They did the same to everyone but a bit of warning would have been nice.

Next was the compulsory poses. Again this bit was just a blur. I got a call out but it was clear I wasn't placing. The funny thing is, I thought I'd be gutted about it. I'm not at all, I got up there in a tough class and I think I held my own and didn't look out of place. This was the goal and I did it holding my head high.

When it was all over I got so many people coming up sayin how well I did and it's suprising just how many had followed my progress, I was stoked by this and it just topped my day off. I got some good compliments on my claves and legs and also on my routine.

I just seemed to fade really fast after coming off stage and my head totally went.

I walked round had a quick chat with IB, Oasis (MT), then Dazc (MT) and his gf. And then my mates.

I had to make a quick exit and get some food and drink. I treated myself to a McD's and then went bloody hypo for a little bit, serves me right I suppose lol.

Then went out and got a touch tipsy.

I had one of the best days of my life, I actually did it and can now call myself a proper bodybuilder!!!

I went from this;










A 17 and half stone blob

Into this 13 and half stone bb'er;


















































































Right, now for the thank you's.

First off to my family, you all put up with every mood swing I had, my temper, my tiredness and my breaking down sometimes. You were all always there and kept me going.

Lucy, babe I couldn't have done this with out you! Yes it puts strain on both of us and we might have lost our way but after everything is said and done, you came with me, held my hand, cheered me on and did an amazing job of putting my dream tan on. I love you and can't thank you enough for what you did for me.

My mates, The Dazzler and The Barnes, Lads you've been top notch. Never had a go at me for not drinking and always there when I needed to get out. Bring on Ibiza fellas

Aaron (IB), was great to have you there yesterday mate and your support through all this and keepin my chin up. Seriously, next year I wanna be on that stage with you in hte finals!! But I'm still not doing a leg pose next to ya!!

Emma (jem) when I've felt down you've cheered me up hun and put a smile on my face. You're a proper mate!

Adam (westy), as above mate, every week I'd get a text keeping me going and some good phone calls. Cheers buddy.

Everyone who commented in my journal and kept me going. There are a lot so can't mention everyone but I'm very grateful to you all and owe you all a drink if and when we bump into each other.

And now last but by no means least

Paul Scarborough, Mate you have been absolutely awesome!!!! Every week you've kept me going, picked me up and got me in the best shape of my life, so far. You never lost faith in me and got me on that stage.

I'm so looking forward to working with you for the future and seeing just what we can get out of this body of mine and what I'll look like next year with your help.

Seriously can't thank you enough mate.

I'm sorry if this report is a bit vague and I know it's not as good as others but I'm so hight from yesterday still and only have flash backs to remember lol

Oh, and just one last bit. To all the people who doubted me, said I'd never do it and wouldn't be ready. Looks like I proved ya wrong


----------



## Ak_88

You've done a top job dude, for that i'll let you off without an acknowledgement :thumb: :lol:

What's the next 12 months got in store then, i guess you're still working with Paul? Any changes to training or sticking with what's worked so far?


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, I'm sticking with Paul, he's got a good few years to keep putting up with me yet hahaha.

Had my dog a quick walk last night and it suddenly hit me like a punch in the face what I've actually done and yes I feel a lot of pride although it's eating away at me that I didn't place. Yes I looked the best I possibly could have on the day but to say I'm driven for next year is an understatement. New diet is in place and in effect as of today and I'm only focused on next years North East comp. I need to come in bigger and shredded. I won't be happy with anything else.


----------



## Unit_69

Awesome mate well done, been following this journal since the start and well chuffed for you. Great you have the drive to continue on for next year, you planning on keeping a journal for that?

The final comparison photos are genius, honestly like a different person looking at the fron double bicep shot


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, I'm just about to set a new journal up now lol. Have a look in the other section in a min


----------



## klx_boy

Well done pal! You looked awesome in the pics!


----------



## RACK

Cheers buddy, need to be better next year 

New journal up here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/98616-rebound-building-nabba-ne-2011-a.html#post1651031


----------



## Galtonator

great stuff mate. I thought the report was good but the before and after pics are even better


----------



## Jacko89

Congratz again mate. You've proved it to yourself and everyone else now, you can do anything you want if you put your mind to it.

Your before and after pics are awesome!!!!! Going over to your new journal.


----------



## mck

watched this post now and again excellent work mate. great transformation well done and good look with the improvements for next year


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate

Managed to get a vid of my routine. Watch at the 1 min mark when I get shirty cos they fade it out lol


----------



## jamie seagia

first in with a reply on the video mate great show looked awsome


----------



## klx_boy

Haha nice vid man! Tan looks good too, what brand did you go for?


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, tan is all down to my ex Lucy. Everyone turned up already done with pro tan. I had to make do with Dream Tan.

I walked in pale, 20mins after Lucy worked her magic I looked like that. I owe the tan to her.


----------



## hilly

how long before u steped on stage did u put it on? did she use a roller or just hands and gloves pal


----------



## RACK

I was on stage at about 1235 mate, she finshed putting it on at 12ish.

She just used her hands and gloves, got a few blobs on then patted it to spread it round.

She's a beauty therapest by trade so been doing things like that for 14 years since leaving school, so my tan came out spot on the money.

As long as you have someone there who doesn't go over board with it then you'll be fine mate.

Always start with a little as if you add too much to start you're screwed.

I used about half a pot to do every bit of me.


----------



## Kate1976

You 'owned' that stage Rack....love it


----------



## klx_boy

Ah nice one, it does look a good tan mate


----------



## RACK

@kate, thanks hun. I've never been as scarred in my life and my insecurity kicked in big time. Let's just say I'm a very good actor........ and have a better swagger than Jack Sparrow 

@KLX boy, again mate I owe my tan to Lucy, I really wouldn't have looked anywhere near as good as that if she wasn't there


----------

